# Open Beta, Pre Order und was man sonst noch so für Fragen aufwerfen könnte



## Targuss (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo nette Community

Da in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Threads zu denselben Themen geöffnet werden, habe ich mir gedacht diese Fragen einmal zusammenzufassen. Wenn jetzt noch einmal jemand eine der hier beantworteten Fragen in einem neuen Thread fragt, dürft ihr dann freundlich auf diesen Thread verweisen.
*Ist deine Frage nicht dabei stelle sie bitte in diesem Thread, anstatt gleich einen neuen Thread zu öffnen!*



*1. Die Pre Order*

*1a. Die Pre Order der Collectors Edition (CE), was habe ich mir da eigentlich gekauft?*

Mit dem Pre Order Paket der CE hast du dir...
-garantierten Zugang zu Open Beta gekauft. 
-einen vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg gekauft. Das heißt, ihr dürft bereits am 14.9 anfangen zu spielen.
-drei exklusive Spielinhalte gekauft. Diese kannst du erst auf den offiziellen Servern bekommen.

*1b. Die Pre Order der Standart Edition (SE), was habe ich mir da eigentlich gekauft?*

Mit dem Pre Order Paket der SE hast du dir...
-einen vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg gekauft. Das heißt, ihr dürft schon am 15.9 anfangen zu spielen.
-zwei exklusive Spielinhalte gekauft. Diese kannst du erst auf den offiziellen Servern bekommen.
-*KEINEN* Zugang zur Open Beta gekauft. (zumindest keinen 100% Zugang - näheres dazu später)
Diese Pre Order ist ab dem 28.8 erhältlich.

*1c. Woher bekomme ich die Pre Order?*

Die Pre Order der CE ist bereits ausverkauft, und nur noch absolut überteuert bei Privatverkäufern erhältlich. 
Die Pre Order der SE gibt es ab dem 28.8 zu kaufen. 
1. Anlaufstelle: EA Store. Direkt vom Publisher. EA Store
2. Anlaufstelle: Nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke die Pre Order wird auch bei Online Versandhändlern wie Amazon erhältlich sein, sowie auch im Einzelhandel.

*1d. Die Pre Order in Bildern:*

Das, ist die Pre Order der Standard Edition:
Cover!,Innen!

Das ist die Pre Order der Collectors Edition:
Cover!,Faltblatt

PS: Die Keyeingabe ist im Moment noch nicht möglich! Alles zu seiner Zeit.


*2. Open Beta*

*2a. Was ist die Open Beta?*

Die Open Beta ist eigentlich keine Open Beta wie man sie vielleicht von andern Spielen her kennt. An der Beta von Warhammer Online dürfen diejenigen teilnehmen, welche entweder bereits bei der Closed Beta dabei waren oder sich Zugang durch die Pre Order Box der CE gekauft haben. Die Open Beta beginnt am 7. September 2008! Eine Open Beta an der JEDER teilnehmen kann wird es nicht geben. 

*2b. Wie kann ich an der Open Beta teilnehmen?*

-Durch die Pre Order der CE.
-Durch den Kauf der PO SE beim EA Store.
-Außerdem werden noch viele Beta Keys über die Community Seiten verteilt, zB Onlinewelten.  
Für die Open Beta muss der Client von ca. 12 GB heruntergeladen werden.

*2c. Kann ich meinen Char, den ich in der Beta erstellt haben auch nach release weiterspielen?*

Nein, das wird nicht möglich sein. Nur die Charakter, die du dir im vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg erstellt hast, bestehen weiterhin (näheres dazu weiter unten)


*3. Der Headstart*

*3a. Was bedeutet der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg genau?*

Ihr dürft bereits am 15.9.2008, bevor das Spiel in den Läden steht, starten. Dazu müsst ihr den Spieleclienten, von ca 12 GB downloaden.

*3b. Wie läuft das ganze ab?*

Ihr bekommt 2 Keys (Zahlencodes), die ihr dann bei war-europe aktivieren könnt, um euch das Recht zu geben, den den Clienten zu downloaden bzw euch die 2 Bonusgegenstände freizuschalten. Nach dem Download, installiert ihr das Spiel und könnt direkt durchstarten. Am 18.9, also am offiziellen Release, habt ihr dann 4 Tage Zeit, euren Acc zu einem vollwertigen Acc aufzuwerten.

PS: Die Keyeingabe ist im Moment noch nicht möglich! Alles zu seiner Zeit.

*3c. Kann ich noch eine Pre Order in Verbindung mit der Collectors Edition kaufen?*

Nein, sie ist ausverkauft. Natürlich noch zu überteuerten Preisen bei Ebay & Co.
Außerdem könnt ihr euch ab dem 28.8 die SE Pre Order kaufen.


*4. Den Clienten downloaden.*

*4a. Woher bekomme ich den Clienten?*

Ihr könnt euch den Clienten direkt von WAR-Europe herunterladen. 
Zur alternative steht euch außerdem diese torrent-Datei.

*4b. Kann ich den Beta Clienten auch für das fertige Spiel benutzen?*

Ja, ich könnt den gleichen Client für den Start des Spiels nutzen, er wird euch automatisch auf die aktuelle Version patchen. Es ist nicht nötig, das Spiel zu deinstallieren und von den DVDs der Box neu zu installieren.


*5. Häufige Fragen zum Spiel* (Quellen: WAR Europe, Newsletter)

*5a. Wann kommt Warhammer Online nun raus?*

Der offizielle Releasetermin ist der 18.9.2008

*5b. Ist Warhammer Online Instanziert?*

Ich ziehe einmal mehr den unschönen Vergleich zu WoW. Instanzierung beschränkt sich auf die Szenarien, Teile der Stadt-Eroberung und die Dungeons.
Besondere Dungeons sind die Dungeons Düsterberg und Bastionstreppe, sie sind fraktionsinstanziert (keine Begrenzung, jedoch Order und Destro getrennt), und erst bei den Boss-Kämpfen gruppeninstanziert (maximal 6 Spieler).

*5c. Kann ich mir auf demselben Realm Charas beider Fraktionen erstellen?*

Nein, das wird nicht möglich sein. ZB wegen Spionage usw.



*6. Kosten?* (Quellen: WAR Europe, diverse Forenbeiträge von Sterntaler, Newsletter)

*6a. Was kostet Warhammer?*

Das Spiel wird 49,99&#8364; kosten.

*6b. Fallen bei Warhammer nachdem ich mir den Clienten gekauft habe noch weitere Kosten an?*

Ja, wie in den meisten MMOs wird eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlt werden müssen. Es wird monatlich 12.99 &#8364; kosten. Bezahlen kann man die Abo-Gebühren mit Kreditkarte, Gametime-Karte (60 Tage für 29.99 &#8364, PayPal und Click&Buy. In Deutschland auch mit ELV. Außerdem ist zum Beispiel auch schon die erste kostenpflichtige Erweiterung in Planung.

*6c. Der Gratis Monat.*

Den gratismonat bekommt man ohne irgendwelche weiteren Angaben gutgeschrieben. man muss auch keine Bankdaten oder sonsitges angeben, nur eben Name Addresse etc.



*7. Systemanforderungen* (Quellen: EA Store)

Mindestsystemanforderungen:
FÜR WINDOWS XP
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 1 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte

FÜR WINDOWS VISTA
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 2 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte



Ist deine Frage nicht dabei? Keine Sorge, dass ist kein Grund gleich einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen! Schreibe diese direkt in diesen Thread, ich oder einer der anderen hilfsbereiten Leute hier beantworten sie ssicher schnell.
Nach eigener Abwägung wird die Frage / Antwort auch hier in der FAQ ergänzt.

Einiges editiert, bitte um Kritik ;-) Wegen dem letzten Post trotzdem noch einmal: 
Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr, Änderungen vorbehalten ;-) (Obwohl 95% schon sehr sicher sind)

*DANKE* an: 
Moagim, sTereoType, Sin, Aldaric87, Rayon, Vermillion_von_Baelgun, Mordenai, Nerimos, Bluescreen, Sorzza (wer sich vernachlässigt fühlt darf mir ne PM schreiben und wird editiert ;-)), die den Thread oben gehalten haben, mich beim Beantworten der Fragen unterstützt haben und auch bei der Instandhaltung geholfen haben.

mfg Targuss

Hier kommt noch ein Haufen Tags, falls mal jemand auf die Idee kommt die SuFu zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
pre order po preorder collector collectors edition ce open beta früh früher vorzeitiger spieleinstieg release amazon instanziert instanz instanzen weitere kosten


----------



## Moagim (10. Juni 2008)

Vorsicht: Es gab Probleme bei einigen Versandhäusern und eventuell sind derzeit mehr Pre Orders verkauft worden, als es Collectors Editions geben wird
Das ist falsch Targuss.

Es sind nicht mehr Boxen verkauft worden als CEs---->verfügbar<-----sind 
Europa 55000 Boxen 55000 CEs  ------>Tatsache
Die Boxen wurden alle sofort ausgeliefert...zu einem "wir schicken es wenn wir es haben" kommt es bei Boxen nicht...die Ware existiert ja bereits.


Das Problem ist das *einige* Spieler BEIDES haben
*Einige* haben NUR die Box (können möglicherweise eine liegengebliebene CE nach bestellen----->Glückssache)
*Einige* haben NUR /werden NUR  die CE erhalten, weil die Boxen alle schon vergriffen sind, bzw sie an keine mehr rankommen.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2008)

das hatten wir leider schonmal und hats auch nicht geholfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wenn ich sehr hoffe das alle neulinge hier reingucken bevor sie posten, so wird er doch wahrscheinlich ignoriert werden.


----------



## Targuss (10. Juni 2008)

Danke Mogim, ich hoffe das es richtig so ist. (Guck doch noch einmal mit deinem Blick drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das es soetwas schonmal gab, wusste ich gar nicht, aber natürlich mache ich mir dieselbe hoffnung wie du. Ich denke, dass das Niveau dieses Forums in letzter Zeit sehr unter diesen Threads gelitten hat, nicht nur wegen den Erstellern, auch wegen den Reaktionen der Community. Das hier soll einfach ein Sammelthread mit Fragen und Antworten werden.


----------



## Moagim (10. Juni 2008)

So stimmt es.

Bei dem Satz würde ich aber ein großes Leuchtreklameschild verwenden das mit einem RIESIGEN PFEIL auf die eingesetzten Worte deutet
Einige lesen nur was sie wollen und das mit der Trennung von Beta und Frühstart muss man in fast jedem Satz wieder erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wer eine PreOrder Box hat, und eine Collectors Edition vorbestellt hat, wird die Möglichkeit haben seine Charakter DES *FRÜHSTARTES* -----> *NICHT *der *BETA* zu behalten.


----------



## Cloudi (10. Juni 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit der offiziellen Meldung, dass GOA höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Open Beta verzichten werden, weil sie das Spiel während der Closed Beta fertigstellen wollen.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2008)

Cloudi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der offiziellen Meldung, dass GOA höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Open Beta verzichten werden, weil sie das Spiel während der Closed Beta fertigstellen wollen.


it's your turn moagim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (10. Juni 2008)

Cloudi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der offiziellen Meldung, dass GOA höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Open Beta verzichten werden, weil sie das Spiel während der Closed Beta fertigstellen wollen.




Sag mal willst du uns verarschen?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45671&hl=



Cloudi schrieb:


> Es gab vor kurzem eine Verlautbarung von offizieller Seite, dass es vielleicht gar keine Open Beta geben wird. Auf das "Wieso?" meinte man nur, dass man das Spiel in der Closed Beta Phase (die ja schon läuft) komplett fertigstellen will, was dann eine Open Beta nicht mehr nötig macht.
> Da ich einer von vielen mit einer Pre-Order-Box bin, hat mich die Nachricht ziemlich geschockt, aber da kann man wohl nix machen.





Wir haben dir bereits erklärt was es mit der Aussage auf sich hat. 
Die Antwort bleibt die selbe auch wenn du 2x fragst.

Ich erklär ja vieles mehrmals aber DAS geht zu weit.
Die Meldung ist nichtmal neu, sonder wird seit Monaten immer und immer wieder genannt.


----------



## Targuss (10. Juni 2008)

Cloudi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der offiziellen Meldung, dass GOA höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Open Beta verzichten werden, weil sie das Spiel während der Closed Beta fertigstellen wollen.



Das was du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich eine Beta, an der jeder der will teilnehemn kann. Auf diese wird Goa, wie in meinem Post auch herauszulesen ist, verzichten. Die Beta für die Pre Order Box Besitzer wird definitiv stattfinden. Das muss sie sogar rein rechtlich, weil ihr ja dafür bezahlt habt.


----------



## Sin (10. Juni 2008)

Als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe dachte ich mir nur: Omg, nicht schon wieder so ne Frage, aber gut dass es "nur" ne FAQ is ^^

Ich bezweifle dennoch, dass sich das irgendjemand anschaut. 1 Woche dann ist es ins Forennirvana verschwunden und Sticky würde auch nichts bringen, das lesen leider auch nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Targuss (10. Juni 2008)

Also wenns ein Sticky wird, dann haben wir so langsam aber tatsächlich ein Recht darauf, diejenigen zu flamen die solche Threads eröffnen. Ich drücke zwar mit allen Daumen dagegen, aber wahrscheinlich wird er doch so enden wie ihr es prophezeit.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juni 2008)

Ja, bitte gebt uns ein Sticky, alleine Schon damit wir erst alle dazu verdammen können die Stickys zu lesen, wenn sie denn schon die FAQ ignorieren. Wir müssens ja nicht gleich übertreiben, 2-3 solten es maximal werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omukae (11. Juni 2008)

/sticky

wenn du jetzt noch ne def. einer Open Beta (Mythic) schreibst, isses perfekt.


----------



## Targuss (11. Juni 2008)

Hab ich doch unter 2. o.O. Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Daviii (11. Juni 2008)

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz - ich hab mir die PreOrderBox geholt und mir die CE vorbestellt quasi in nem Gamestop, so stehts auch auf der Rechnung aber noch hab ich nur die PreOrderBox. Heißt das jetzt ich krieg die CE nicht mehr?


----------



## Targuss (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn du sie vorbestellt hast, solltest du sie auch bekommen. Wieso auch nicht, dass bezieht sich oben nur auf diejenigen, die nur die PreOrderhaben, aber keine CE vorbestellt haben.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juni 2008)

Du hast die PreOrder und die Collectors Edition bestellt und bekommst beides auch, die Collectors Edition ist halt noch nicht erschienen, die erscheint erst wenn das Spiel erscheint, und dann bekommst du sie geliefert.


----------



## Alaniel (11. Juni 2008)

kurze frage^^ ich weiss ned obs hergehört aber ich will kein neues thema aufmachen xD kostet warhammer wie wow iwas im monat? oder is das dann gratis?


----------



## Targuss (11. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn es schon mehrfach gefragt und auch beantwortet wurde, bin ich dir dankbar das du keinen neuen Thread geöffnet hast. Genau dafür ist dieser hier nämlich und ich werde die Frage noch ergänzen.

Nun zur Antwort: Ja, es wird monatlich kosten. Ein genauer Betrag ist mir noch nicht bekannt, wird aber wahrscheinlich wie bei den meisten MMOs zwischen 10 und 15 Euro liegen.

mfg Targuss


----------



## Alaniel (11. Juni 2008)

oke vielen dank^^


----------



## Daviii (11. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die netten und hilfreichen Antworten - ich hatte schon Sorgen^^


----------



## Uaaargh (12. Juni 2008)

hmm...ich bin ja schon ganz gespannt auf WAR, wäre auch gewillt mir eine pre order (von mir aus auch collectors edition) zuzulegen, lohnt sich das jetzt überhaupt? also rechtfertigen die vorteile den kauf?


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juni 2008)

Uaaargh schrieb:


> hmm...ich bin ja schon ganz gespannt auf WAR, wäre auch gewillt mir eine pre order (von mir aus auch collectors edition) zuzulegen, lohnt sich das jetzt überhaupt? also rechtfertigen die vorteile den kauf?


das kommt auf deine person an. wenn du gerne etwas in der hand hast womit du nicht unbedingt etwas im spiel anfangen kannst(artbook , armeebook das die hintergundgeschichte von WAR erklärt sowie eine zinnminiatur[die du wahrscheinlich in ein paar jahren an sammeler für den doppelten preis der ce verkaufen kannst]) etwas anfangen kannst kann ich das mit ja beantworten. aber auch die nicht fassbaren sachen lohnen sich, so hast du einen open-beta zugang(beachte hierzu die open-beta threads pls), ingame items, sowie 12 weitere gesichter und exklusive quests. Allerdings würd ich für solche dinge nicht unbedingt die ce kaufen. zummindest nicht für den preis. es kommt also auf dich drauf an was dir bei einer ce wichtig ist

edit: ich hab den vorgezogenen spielstart vergessen ^^


----------



## Moagim (12. Juni 2008)

Uaaargh schrieb:


> hmm...ich bin ja schon ganz gespannt auf WAR, wäre auch gewillt mir eine pre order (von mir aus auch collectors edition) zuzulegen, lohnt sich das jetzt überhaupt? also rechtfertigen die vorteile den kauf?



Hängt von deiner Einstellung ab.
Wenn du ein Warhmmerfanatiker bist der sich generel für das gesamte Warhammer Universum begeistern kann.....dann ja. 

Wenn es dir nur um das Spiel geht.....dann freust du dich über die Sammelfigut/das Artbook/den Comic wohl eher nicht.
Trotzdem dürften dir dann die Ingame Boni gefallen.....mehr Charköpfe, mehr Quests.

Willst du WAR nur aus dem Grund das du ein anderes Spiel nicht mehr gefällt......dann lohnt sich die CE für dich nicht.

Naja Stereo den vorgezogenen Spielstart....wegen dem lohnt sich das Packet nicht. Die paar Tage bringen eigentlich gar nichts.


----------



## Targuss (12. Juni 2008)

Ich will eure Beratung ja jetzt nicht schmälern oder so aber habe ich etwas verpasst? Soviel ich weiß sind doch Pre Orders und CEs so gut wie überall ausverkauft, außer vereinzelt in den Game Stop Läden. Und man muss schon eine Menge Glück haben um beides noch zu bekmmen :/.
Naja, ansonsten kann ich mich nur den netten Leuten von LoD anschließen, wie eigentlich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was sich doch sehr lohnt, miener Meinung nach, ist der garantierte Zugang zur Endphase der Closed Beta. Man kann sich schon einmal einspielen, man sihc umentscheiden wenn einem die vorher favorisierte Klasse tatsächlich Spaß macht usw.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Naja, ansonsten kann ich mich nur den netten Leuten von LoD anschließen, wie eigentlich immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schleimen hebt den aufnahmestopp auch nicht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mach ruhig weiter *besonders-fühl* ^^


----------



## Sin (12. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schleimen hebt den aufnahmestopp auch nicht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer will schon bei so ner öden Chaosgilde gehören, sind doch eh alle Kanonenfutter ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wer will schon bei so ner öden Chaosgilde gehören, sind doch eh alle Kanonenfutter ^^



Jo, denen werd ich den Kopf platthämmern im Auftrag meines Gottes, Sigmar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für Sigmar! Für die Ordnung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wer will schon bei so ner öden *Chaosgilde*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagte der Zwerg...(schon VOR dem Krieg eine Hauptstadt verlieren und dann große Töne...jaja so sind sie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da wirkt wohl der Chaoseinfluss bereits


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Chaos ist die einzig wahre Anwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Sagte der Zwerg...(schon VOR dem Krieg eine Hauptstadt verlieren und dann große Töne...jaja so sind sie halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist der alkohol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der lockert die zwerge zunge und die wissen nicht was sie sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt ihr das spiel wo maulwürfe aus paar verschiedenen löchern kommen und man mit nen hammer drauf schlagen muss?
Hmmm könnte man auch mit zwergen spielen *g* wenn sie aus ihren erdlöchern kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (13. Juni 2008)

LoD aufnahmestop noch bevor dem Release ? hehe Ihr seid schon witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevany (13. Juni 2008)

Also ich kapier das ganze noch net so ganz. Ich habe mir eine Pre Order gekauft (DVD Cover mit nem Fetzen drinne und 3 Keys) ausserdem hab ich im Laden die CE Vorreserviert. Nun. Kommt angenommen die CE am 01. Oktober 2008 in die Läden, wie soll es mir möglich sein, aufgrund der Pre Order 3 Tage vor allen anderen zu beginnen, da ich das Spiel zum Installieren und so weiter doch auch im Laden holen muss. 
Oder kann ich dann mit dem Open Beta Clienten und dem "Vorzeitigen Spielstart Key" das Spiel so frühzeitig beginnen?


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Nevany schrieb:


> Oder kann ich dann mit dem Open Beta Clienten und dem "Vorzeitigen Spielstart Key" das Spiel so frühzeitig beginnen?



Du hast es erfasst.
Was glaubst du, befindet sich auf deinem PC sobald du in der Open Beta spielst?......richtig, das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens Beta Client =aktueller als Spielversion im Laden.......Die Leute die eine normale Version kaufen , müssen (möglicherweise) noch ein bischen nachpatchen.



Mymythos schrieb:


> LoD aufnahmestop noch bevor dem Release ? hehe Ihr seid schon witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## Sin (13. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wie darf man das verstehen?



Ich glaub er wundert sich einfach, dass vor dem Release bereits so viele nach einer Gilde suchen.
Jedoch bei 700k Betaanmeldungen kein Wunder finde ich.

@ Oben: Nicht wundern, ab und an habe ich abends schonmal das eine oder andere Bier weg ^^


----------



## Zenek (13. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gamestop sowie vorbestellungen und den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg ? 
Habe nämlich irgendwie die Befürchtung das wenn ich morgens dort hingehe und sie die CE nicht rausrücken bzw. nicht haben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gehabt ?

MfG Zenek


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gamestop sowie vorbestellungen und den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg ?
> Habe nämlich irgendwie die Befürchtung das wenn ich morgens dort hingehe und sie die CE nicht rausrücken bzw. nicht haben werden
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt......natürlich haben die keine CE.....die sind noch gar nicht hergestellt.
Mal abgesehen davon das die sich bei dir melden, sobald sie deine CE haben.....darum mußt du ja deine Adresse angeben.

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gamestop sowie vorbestellungen und den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg ? 
Das sind 3 Fragen die nicht im Bezug zueinander stehen...bitte etwas deutlicher.

Erfahrung mit Gamestop?
Erfahrung mit Vorbestellung?
Erfahrung mit Frühstart?

ODER meinst du eine Vorbestellung die einen Frühstart beeinhaltet hat und bei Gamestop bestellt wurde......macht aber keinen Sinn weil der Frühstart rein gar NICHTS mit Gamestop zu tun hat.
Frühstarts ermöglicht dir der Hersteller nicht der Händler.


----------



## Mymythos (13. Juni 2008)

nene ich wunder mich das Ihr schon einen Aufnahmestop verhängt habt. Ich war selbst Gildenleiter/Raidleiter und kann die div. Gründe so einen stop einzuführen gut nachvollziehen aber bevor nen Spiel überhaupt raus ist ist noch gar nix zu kalkulieren von daher aus meiner Sicht recht sinnfrei.


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> nene ich wunder mich das schon Ihr schon einen Aufnahmestop verhängt habt. Ich war selbst Gildenleiter/Raidleiter und kann die div. Gründe so einen stop einzuführen gut nachvollziehen aber bevor nen Spiel überhaupt raus ist ist noch gar nix zu kalkulieren von daher aus meiner Sicht recht sinnfrei.



Da widersprichst du dir selbst, wenn du die Gründe nachvollziehen könntest würdest du es nicht als sinnfrei ansehen.

Wenn jeden Tag 2-3 Bewerbungen eintrudeln (so war es) und man jeden fair behandeln will, braucht man Zeit. Warum sollten wir vor Release eine Gilde mit 200+ Leuten wollen....DAS ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Da widersprichst du dir selbst, wenn du die Gründe nachvollziehen könntest würdest du es nicht als sinnfrei ansehen.
> 
> Wenn jeden Tag 2-3 Bewerbungen eintrudeln (so war es) und man jeden fair behandeln will, braucht man Zeit. Warum sollten wir vor Release eine Gilde mit 200+ Leuten wollen....DAS ist sinnfrei.



Auch wenn ich euch LOD Leute sehr schätze, stellt sich mir die Frage: WARUM ! ne Gilde gründen bevor das Spiel draußen ist, und unklar ist ob die Leute weiterspielen werden? Das ist Sinnfrei in meinen Augen. In etlichen Spielen gab es schon Pre-Release Gilden, dass merkwürdige daran ist, dass die meistens in der Versenkung verschwunden sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> WARUM ! ne Gilde gründen bevor das Spiel draußen ist, und unklar ist ob die Leute weiterspielen werden? Das ist Sinnfrei in meinen Augen. In etlichen Spielen gab es schon Pre-Release Gilden, dass merkwürdige daran ist, dass die meistens in der Versenkung verschwunden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja genau das gleiche Problem hast du aber Ingame auch...du kannst dort genausowenig sagen wer bleiben wird. Eigentlich ist es wahrscheinlicher das eine Person bleibt wenn sie die anderen "Gefährten" schon über einen längeren Zeitraum kennt.
Natürlich muss da auch ein "ich gehöre dazu" Gefühl entstanden sein. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch Aufnahmestopps. Wenn man unbegrenzt Leute zulässt, verliert sich die einzelne Person in der Masse. Du kannst einfach nicht alle gleich behandeln wenn die Truppe zu groß wird. Wenn es ein zu anonymer Haufen Spieler wird, steigt auch die Gefahr der Auflösung.

Das wird hier aber schon extremst Off Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (13. Juni 2008)

Lieber Off-Topic als das der Thread im Sumpf der ganzen alten Threads versinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich find Pre-Release Gilden super, wenn es denn funktioniert. Den ganze Content von Anfang an mit den Leuten erlben mit denen man immer spielt, fänd ich wie gesagt sehr geil.


----------



## Rayon (13. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich euch LOD Leute sehr schätze, stellt sich mir die Frage: WARUM ! ne Gilde gründen bevor das Spiel draußen ist, und unklar ist ob die Leute weiterspielen werden? Das ist Sinnfrei in meinen Augen. In etlichen Spielen gab es schon Pre-Release Gilden, dass merkwürdige daran ist, dass die meistens in der Versenkung verschwunden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kA, find grade das ist angenehmer als damals bei WoW bei mir, das ich mich nun bereits vorher in eine Gilde integrieren konnte und direkt mit den Leuten durchstarten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (13. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wie jetzt......natürlich haben die keine CE.....die sind noch gar nicht hergestellt.
> Mal abgesehen davon das die sich bei dir melden, sobald sie deine CE haben.....darum mußt du ja deine Adresse angeben.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gamestop sowie vorbestellungen und den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg ?
> ...




Ich meinte mit meinem Post " eine Vorbestellung die einen Frühstart beeinhaltet hat und bei Gamestop bestellt wurde ". 
Oder lädt man sich vor dem richtigen release nen client runter ? Dachte man geht 3 Tage vor release zum shop und bekommt das Packet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (13. Juni 2008)

Du wirst dir vermutlich, wenn die Open Beta beginnt, den Clienten downloaden können. Dieser wird dann je nachdem wie "fertig" das Spiel ist noch einmal gepatcht, wenn das SPiel tatsächlich released wird.


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit meinem Post " eine Vorbestellung die einen Frühstart beeinhaltet hat und bei Gamestop bestellt wurde ".
> Oder lädt man sich vor dem richtigen release nen client runter ? Dachte man geht 3 Tage vor release zum shop und bekommt das Packet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du falsch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die CE kommt NACH dem Release......die offizielle Aussage war dazu das man eine "Kulanzzeit" erhält bis man den PO Account "aufwerten" muss.
Die CEs gehen mit den normalen Versionen raus, mit dem Unterschied das sie sofort an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden bzw DANN in den Läden von den Vorbestellern abgeholt werden.
Weil sie aber zeitgleich mit den anderen DVDs hergestellt werden, können sie unmöglich VOR den normalen Versionen im Laden ankommen.


----------



## Salute (14. Juni 2008)

Wenn ende diesen Monats die letzte Klasse (der schwarze Gardist) vorgestellt wird, steht "Open Beta" den kommenden Monat dann doch nichts im Wege oder..  Was meint ihr?^^


P.S. Um das ganze Oben genug zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (14. Juni 2008)

die open beta hat nichts damit zu tun, was bis wohin vorgestellt wurde, sondern wie weit das spiel bisher von den beta testern geprüft und für gut befunden wurde. solange wie das spiel in den schwerpunkten noch nicht in ordnung ist, wird es keine open beta geben.


----------



## rgeregergt (14. Juni 2008)

PreOrder => Abzocke
Release im Herbst 08 => Unrealistisch

Jeder der mit einer Open Beta in diesem Jahr rechnet ist ein Träumer, die Closed Beta wird solange gehen bis der Content Complete ist und alle Klassen gebalanced sind, wenn die Open Beta heute starten würde, würde es viele Käufer abschrecken. Wenn man sich so die Beta anschaut braucht das Game noch viel Liebe, Sommer 2009 ist eher realistisch. Wenns dann nicht so ein Release-Desaster wie bei AoC gibt mit Abzocke usw könnts War halbwegs was werden.
Die Szenarien sind atm nicht so der Burner, gezerge - fast schlimmer als in WoW. Die Grafik ist nett, auch wenns noch viele Grafikfehler/Bugs/Abstürze gibt. Und die RvR-Gebiete sind fast immer leer.

WAR hat schon gute Ansätze, aber von Balance und Content fehlts noch an alles Ecken. Die Healer sind atm sowas von overpowered, das gibts garnicht und es fehlen noch Klassen.


----------



## LionTamer (14. Juni 2008)

Die Heiler sollen in WAR ziemlich gut sein. 
Gibt auch n Interview in dem bestätigt wird, daß Heiler sich keines Falls verstecken müssen im 1on1 und sich einige Klassen an ihnen die Zähne ausbeißen.
Macht aber nix, denn 1on1 Situation sind nicht die Grundlage für das Balancing von WAR.

Dürfte vom Inhalt her aber leider ein Verstoß gegen die NDA sein.
Auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur n "Frust-Posting" ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> PreOrder => Abzocke
> Release im Herbst 08 => Unrealistisch
> 
> Jeder der mit einer Open Beta in diesem Jahr rechnet ist ein Träumer, die Closed Beta wird solange gehen bis der Content Complete ist und alle Klassen gebalanced sind, wenn die Open Beta heute starten würde, würde es viele Käufer abschrecken. Wenn man sich so die Beta anschaut braucht das Game noch viel Liebe, Sommer 2009 ist eher realistisch. Wenns dann nicht so ein Release-Desaster wie bei AoC gibt mit Abzocke usw könnts War halbwegs was werden.
> ...



PreOrder ist keine Abzocke, man zahlt gar nichts für die Pre Order, das tun nur die Idioten die sich nur die PreOrder bestellen ohne wie es gedacht war noch die Collectors Edition dazu, und das haben sie meiner meinung auch verdient.

Und bei den letzten zeilen muss man halt noch sagen das es Beta ist, darum machen die das ja auch, was erwartest du von einer Beta, die Entwickler bauen ein Gebiet, testen es, verändern was, bauen das nächste, testen das auch, überarbeiten das erste nochmal, testen es wieder, bauen ein drittes, testen das auch....  usw. mit den Klassen genaus, darum gibts noch nicht alle Klassen zu spielen.

Es ist Beta, freut euch das Spiel wird sicher erscheinen, und zeit werden wir wohl doch noch alle haben, oder?


----------



## Targuss (15. Juni 2008)

Außerdem bekommt man, wenn man die Open Beta spielt (was man ja durch die Pre Order bekommt), einen Eindruck vom Spiel und den Karrieren. Vllt hätte man diese 2 Wochen den Blackorc gespielt, entscheidet sich dann aber um, weil man gesehen hat, dass einem diese Klasse nicht liegt. Das kann man auch schon in der Beta erfahren, man hat dann eben nichts auf den Live Realms verpasst.

@Salute: Vielleicht IP Ban?


----------



## Mordenai (15. Juni 2008)

@ rgeregergt:
Deinem Post zufolge, befindest du dich in der closed Beta...



			
				rgeregergt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Szenarien sind atm nicht so der Burner, gezerge - fast schlimmer als in WoW.


Ich weiß nicht wo du deine Augen hast! 
Und selbst wenn du das Pech hattest und in den Szenarien schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, denke einfach mal daran, dass es sich um eine Beta-Phase handelt, in der wohl kaum jemand an Sieg oder Niederlage interessiert sein wird. Ebenso werden wohl die wenigsten die Karrieren und die Szenarien perfekt beherrschen; wenn dann noch die Kommunikation fehlt wirds halt etwas chaotisch...




			
				rgeregergt schrieb:
			
		

> WAR hat schon gute Ansätze, aber von Balance und Content fehlts noch an alles Ecken.


Dir ist klar, dass es sich um Fokustests handelt?! xD




			
				rgeregergt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist nett, auch wenns noch viele Grafikfehler/Bugs/Abstürze gibt



*Beta = Betagraphik!*
Bugs -> besser in der Beta als in der Releaseversion (dafür bist du ja Tester und kannst die Bugs reporten -.-)
Grafikfehler/Abstürze -> schlechte Hardware / schlechtes W-LAN ?



			
				rgeregergt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Healer sind atm sowas von overpowered, das gibts garnicht[...]


Ich hörte von einem Tester, der die Testerforen mit Nerf-Flames vollgespammt hat. Kennst du den zufällig? xD


----------



## Nònyía (15. Juni 2008)

naja, mal sehen was sich ergibt mit den pre-order -.-

und dazu sage ich nochmal, dass das hier ja nun mal ein frage-thread ist, hier habt auch mal klein angefangen -.-  müsst ihr denn immer alle runtermachen?


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

Nònyía schrieb:


> naja, mal sehen was sich ergibt mit den pre-order -.-
> 
> und dazu sage ich nochmal, dass das hier ja nun mal ein frage-thread ist, hier habt auch mal klein angefangen -.-  müsst ihr denn immer alle runtermachen?


das stimmt schon aber vielen muss man auf den arsch hauen damit sie anfangen selbst zu atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (16. Juni 2008)

*thread weiter nach oben dräng*

und weil es so schön is, hab ich auch mal gleich ne frage:
Wie seid ihr mit der W.A.R welt in berührung gekommen?
also ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein neuling, und was ich so bis jetzt im Lexicanum und auf der WAR-Page und was-weiß-ich-noch-wo alles gelesen hab, hat mich überzeugt, dass da mit funktion eine geschichte dahinter steht, die auch sinnvoll ist..


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Juni 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> *thread weiter nach oben dräng*
> 
> und weil es so schön is, hab ich auch mal gleich ne frage:
> Wie seid ihr mit der W.A.R welt in berührung gekommen?
> also ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein neuling, und was ich so bis jetzt im Lexicanum und auf der WAR-Page und was-weiß-ich-noch-wo alles gelesen hab, hat mich überzeugt, das da mit funktion eine geschichte dahinter steht, die auch sinnvoll ist..



Mythic mit DAoC und paar Freunde vom TT Spiel. Mythic + solch ne Story, ein auf RvR ausgelegtes Game = Sehr gute Mischung, die Lust auf mehr gemacht hat. Nach 6 Jahren pure DAoC Begeisterung, hat mich Mythic mit WAR schon wieder in den Bann gezogen, was andre Spiele wie WoW oder AoC nicht annähernd geschafft haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (16. Juni 2008)

Bin seit ~ 15j Fan von Warhammer, also dem Original/Table Top Spiel und bin, hab ich keine Probleme mit zuzugeben, über WoW bei den MMORPGS gelandet.
DAoC hab ich selber nie gespielt, aber da ich mich durchaus als "Warhammer Fanboy" bezeichnen würde, stand es für mich außer Frage, daß ich WAR spielen werden und hab mir daher auch direkt die CE bestellt.
Vielleicht sehe ich deswegen auch viele Dinge lockerer bei WAR als Andere, weil ich einfach erfreut bin Warhammer online zu spielen und daher nur sekundär auf ein "perfekt ausbalanciertes & unendlich umfangreiches" Spiel Wert lege.

Bin bisher zwar eigentlich kein großartiger Freund von "reinem" PvP gewesen im Sinne von PvP-Servern, hab bei WoW aber durchaus mal auf den BGs gespielt.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juni 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> *thread weiter nach oben dräng*
> 
> und weil es so schön is, hab ich auch mal gleich ne frage:
> Wie seid ihr mit der W.A.R welt in berührung gekommen?
> also ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein neuling, und was ich so bis jetzt im Lexicanum und auf der WAR-Page und was-weiß-ich-noch-wo alles gelesen hab, hat mich überzeugt, dass da mit funktion eine geschichte dahinter steht, die auch sinnvoll ist..



Ich kam über WarCraft zu Warhammer und bin seit dem Lesen der Bücher begeisterter Fan. Mag auch daran liegen, dass die WC-Story langsam ausgelutscht ist und mir Warhammer einfach besser gefällt.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn wir schon beim Großen Errinern sind mach ich mit ^^, bei mir wars in einer Bahnhofbuchhandlung, ein Withe Dwarf mit einem Space Marine auf dem Cover, gekauft und angeschaut, hmm das ist doch mal was geiles, was muss man da machen? Figürchen auf dem Tisch schieben und auswürfeln ob sie gewinnen! Das schaff ich. Figuren selbst bemahlen? *GuckaufdieFinger* ...........k das lassen wir mal. Preise? *GuckindenGeldbeutel* .........k das lassen wir auch besser bleiben. 

Aber Fan geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn man die Posts von den anderen ein wenig mischt kommt meins dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hauptsächlich denke ich, bin cih auf Warhammer gestoßen, weil ich auf der Suche nach einem richtig PvP-orientierten Gruppenspiel war. DAoC war leider vor meiner Zeit...


----------



## Salute (17. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wenn man die Posts von den anderen ein wenig mischt kommt meins dabei raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ebenso und das Konzept von WAR mich am meisten beeindruckt hat. Im nachhinein bereue ich es doch schon fast mit WoW anstatt mit Daoc angefangen zu haben.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gewissermaßen "um die Ecke" zu Warhammer gekommen. Ich fand damals Battletech echt toll und hab nem Freund davon erzählt, dass ich das Tabletop anfangen wollte. Zufällig war besagter Kumpel WHFB-Spieler und überredete mich, das Spiel zu wechseln. Wenig später hab ich mir den ersten White Dwarf gekauft und war hin und weg.

Hab zwar nie eine Armee lang genug durchgehalten um sie spielfähig zu bekommen (bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegen haufenweise Gussrahmen und zerstückelte Miniaturen rum, die eigentlich mal Umbauprojekte und/oder Armeen sein sollten), aber ich liebe den Hintergrund. 40k zwar etwas mehr als Fantasy, aber einem geschenkten Gaul... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2008)

F: Ich kann meine Codes nirgendwo eingeben, die gesuchte Seite gibt es nicht.
A: Du musst die Codes hier ins Forum posten damit dich jemand Freischaltet.

Ok, der is fies ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

/sticky

wir hätten gern ein sticky, wir hätten gern ein sticky, wir hätten gern ein sticky, wir hätten gern ein sticky, wir hätten gern ein sticky, wir hätten gern ein sticky.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ein Sticky würde weniger bringen, wie den Thread dauerhaft oben zu halten.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Naja Moderatoren lassen sich hier leider sowieso sehr selten blicken.


----------



## Nathilia (21. Juni 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> /sign



Man könnte ja einfach mal wen an PM xD ich interlass dem ZAM mal ne Sticky bitte im Messenger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gleichzeitig ... /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Pierre


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> /push



ihr könnt euch ja auch als moderatoren bewerben fürs WAR Forum ^^


----------



## Badumsaen (23. Juni 2008)

Ich finde wir sollten auf jeder Seite dieses Threads drauf hinweißen dass die Informationen auf den ersten paar Seiten sind, der Rest is Spam^^


----------



## Khalem (23. Juni 2008)

/Vote 4 sticky


----------



## Black_Deadman (24. Juni 2008)

*push * ach und danke für die schönen ausführen und wers jetzt immer noch nicht checkt der verpeilt da leicht was ^^


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juni 2008)

/vote for sticky too


----------



## Sichel_1983 (25. Juni 2008)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Ocian (26. Juni 2008)

2 Seiten Spam gelöscht.
Nun kännt ihr bitte beim Thema bleiben, und bitte vermeidet das andauernde gespamme oder schränkt es ein.

MfG

Ocian


----------



## Gramarye (26. Juni 2008)

dann mach uns n sticky draus^^


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juni 2008)

Das waren aber mehr als 2 Seiten gelöstes /push und /sticky, das problem ist halt das der Thread hier zwangsläufig in der versenkung verschiwindet wenn er nicht regelmäßig besucht wird. Und dann eröffnen die Spieler wieder die unsäglichen 

"Wo kann ich die Beta Downloaden"
"Wann erscheint WAR"
"Wo bekomme ich die Pre Order Beta her"

und spätestens nach der 5 Frage nervt es nur noch.


----------



## Moagim (26. Juni 2008)

Es hilft auserdem scheinbar wirkich wenn dieser Thread oben bleibt.
Seit es ihn gibt tauchen weit weniger "Leseverweigerer" Fragen auf.

Ahja kleine Neuigkeit, die aber keinen Extra Thread lohnt:
Liste der Emotes in WAR http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=41597

/agree /bow /beckon /beg /belch /bored /burp  (Hrhr) /bye /charge /cheer /cheers /chicken /clap /cower /cry /dance (AAAARG)
/disagree /drunk /flex /frown /glare /gloat /grumble /halt /happy /hi /howl /impatient /insult
/intimidate /juggle /laugh /lol /mad /no /pig (vermutlich das Lieblingsemote der Zwerge gegen Orkz)
/point /pray /preen /primp /rez /rude /salute /scratch /scream /showoff /shout /shrug /shy /smile /stomp /talk /taunt /think /waaagh (JUHU)
/weep /yawn /yell /yes

es ist kein /spit dabei...wenigstens mal etwas nachgedacht.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> /dance (AAAARG)
> /waaagh (JUHU)
> 
> es ist kein /spit dabei...wenigstens mal etwas nachgedacht.



Jetzt müsste man nur noch ein Addon schreiben können, wer /dance benutzt landet automatisch auf Ignore und kann nur durch exesiven gebrauch von /waaagh wieder runder, in diesem sinne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

/drück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> /drück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (27. Juni 2008)

*Auf Platz 1 häng*


----------



## Gramarye (27. Juni 2008)

Muh? btw: vote 4 Sticky!


----------



## Rayon (28. Juni 2008)

/drück..


----------



## Hühü1 (29. Juni 2008)

push up


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> push up



Push ups sind mogelpackungen, ich hasse diese Dinger... da geht man abends schön in die Disco, will nachts das "Geschenk" auspacken und muss dann feststellen das alles nur gemogelt ist.


----------



## Targuss (30. Juni 2008)

Soo... Da die lieben Moderatoren nicht wollen, dass wir diesen Thread hier durch sinnloses Offtopic geplapper obenhalten, sollte jemand ein Thema vorschlagen, dass ein wenig mit dem Topic übereinstimmt und worüber wir dann diskutieren können. Eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft, der Thread würde sich durch Fragen über wasser halten, aber daraus wird ja nichts. Außerdem könnte man ja mit seinen Antworten warten, bis der Thread wieder auf Platz 5 ist, damit nicht wieder nach einer Stunde alles dazu gesagt wurde. Also, her mit euren mehr oder weniger Offtopicthemen (übersetzt das Wort einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hühü1 (30. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Push ups sind mogelpackungen, ich hasse diese Dinger... da geht man abends schön in die Disco, will nachts das "Geschenk" auspacken und muss dann feststellen das alles nur gemogelt ist.



ahjaa da sagst du was......und dann stell dir vor kein sex vor der ehe  und in der hochzeits nacht heisst es dann gekauft wie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ähm könnten ja ein spiel machen wer errät das release datum^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder open beta ^^ mhm


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> ahjaa da sagst du was......und dann stell dir vor kein sex vor der ehe  und in der hochzeits nacht heisst es dann gekauft wie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich nie machen, kauf mir ja auch nicht auf gut glück n auto. Deswegen vor dem "Kauf" immer "probefahren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Würd ich nie machen, kauf mir ja auch nicht auf gut glück n auto. Deswegen vor dem "Kauf" immer "probefahren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und manchmal gefällt einem ja dann die sonderausstattung nicht xD


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und manchmal gefällt einem ja dann die sonderausstattung nicht xD



Achja, das kostenpflichtige Zübehör mit einer Lieferzeit von ca 9 Monaten... schon viel von gehört, deswegen leg ich immer ne Folie ins Auto bevor ich ne Probefahrt mache, sonst muss ich es noch kaufen...


----------



## 5Heiko12 (30. Juni 2008)

hab ne ganz wichtige frage, jetzt da nun viel mehr über WAR bekannt ist möchte ich doch gern mal wissen, wann den so ganz grob des spiel erscheint. soweit ich weiß ist gerade die gildenbeta im gange.

so jetzt liegt es an euch^^ diskutiert über meine frage weil sie doch so oft gestellt wurde oder ignoriert es, es liegt an euch.

bis die tage Gruß Heiko


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> hab ne ganz wichtige frage, jetzt da nun viel mehr über WAR bekannt ist möchte ich doch gern mal wissen, wann den so ganz grob des spiel erscheint. soweit ich weiß ist gerade die gildenbeta im gange.
> 
> so jetzt liegt es an euch^^ diskutiert über meine frage weil sie doch so oft gestellt wurde oder ignoriert es, es liegt an euch.
> 
> bis die tage Gruß Heiko



Aber gerne doch.....
Gildenbeta ist noch nicht im Gange

Gildenbeta= July
Heute= Juni  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Ich habe die Preorder beim Gamestop bekommen, als ich das >NORMALE< Warhammer Online vorbestellt habe.
Im ersten Post steht, das mir der frühzeitige Zugang gar nichts nützt.
Ist das wirklich wahr?
Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der die Preorder so bekommen hat


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe die Preorder beim Gamestop bekommen, als ich das >NORMALE< Warhammer Online vorbestellt habe.
> Im ersten Post steht, das mir der frühzeitige Zugang gar nichts nützt.
> Ist das wirklich wahr?
> Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der die Preorder so bekommen hat



Na toll.....Chaos Stufe 2

Ja bei aktuellem Stand bringt dir der Fühstart der BOX nichts, wenn du keine CE besitzt.
Naja du kannst halt früher drauf....spielst ein wenig, wirst gesperrt......nimmst dann deine Normale Version und fängst neu an.

Bist du sicher das du nicht DOCH die CE bestellt hast und der Laden noch Boxen hatte?
Kann ja sein das der Angestellte nur Warhamer hört----->oh mann noch so ein Irrer----->Hier deine Box, wenns Spiel ankommt benachrichtigen wir dich. 
Kann ja sein das er automatisch angenommen hat das du die CE willst.
Wenn dauernd ein paar "Irre" ankommen die alle Box+CE wollen, stellt sich ein gewisser Automatismus beim Angestellten ein^^


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Na toll.....Chaos Stufe 2
> 
> Ja bei aktuellem Stand bringt dir der Fühstart der BOX nichts, wenn du keine CE besitzt.
> Naja du kannst halt früher drauf....spielst ein wenig, wirst gesperrt......nimmst dann deine Normale Version und fängst neu an.
> ...



Nein ganz sicher, auf dem Kassen Bon steht auch Warhammer Online normal, n freund hat die CE vorbestellt da steht Warhammer Online CE


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Nein ganz sicher, auf dem Kassen Bon steht auch Warhammer Online normal, n freund hat die CE vorbestellt da steht Warhammer Online CE



Dann hast du in der Tat ein Problem.
Wie du auch auf deiner Box siehst (die hast du ja nun) Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vorbestellung der CE (sinngemäß)
Geh besser noch mal in den Laden und lass dir das auf CE Bestellung ändern.

Wenn er das nicht macht: 
Entweder Geld zurück verlangen. Er hat dir ein Teilprodukt verkauft das du so nicht voll nutzen kannst, OBWOHL du beides nutzen wolltest.
Du kannst aber auch alles so lassen, aber dann bringt dir der Head Start natürlich nichts.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Eigentlich will ich mir die CE auch gar nicht holen, weil der Schwachsinn da drin eh hinterher für 1 Euro bei Ebay verkloppt wird.
Mal schauen ob die wirklich so stur bleiben, 
wenn hunderte Leute meckern.

danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> Eigentlich will ich mir die CE auch gar nicht holen, weil der Schwachsinn da drin eh hinterher für 1 Euro bei Ebay verkloppt wird.
> Mal schauen ob die wirklich so stur bleiben,
> wenn hunderte Leute meckern.
> ...



Du verstehst denn Sinn des Headstarts nicht.

Damit kommt eine *überschaubare Zahl" früher auf die Server.....Level Level Level.....jetzt kommt die Masse auf die Server....dient zur Verteilung der Spieler.

Hoffentlich bleiben die "stur" auch wenn soviele meckern. Wäre ein gutes Zeichen das sie "nerf dieses" "nerf jenes" ignorieren. Besser sie halten sich an ihr eigenes Konzept/ihre Regeln als ständig das ganze an die "Jammerer" anzupassen


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du verstehst denn Sinn des Headstarts nicht.
> 
> Damit kommt eine *überschaubare Zahl" früher auf die Server.....Level Level Level.....jetzt kommt die Masse auf die Server....dient zur Verteilung der Spieler.
> 
> Hoffentlich bleiben die "stur" auch wenn soviele meckern. Wäre ein gutes Zeichen das sie "nerf dieses" "nerf jenes" ignorieren. Besser sie halten sich an ihr eigenes Konzept/ihre Regeln als ständig das ganze an die "Jammerer" anzupassen



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurden doch eh nur 55.000 Preorders verkauft.
?
Und da ich eine besitze, habe ich ja wohl ganz eindeutig diesen Platz verdient?


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurden doch eh nur 55.000 Preorders verkauft.
> ?



Ja und?

Stell dir mal vor es gäbe 400000 Pre Order Packete wo ist da der Sinn wenn auf EINEN SCHLAG soviele auf die Server stürmen.
Bei 55000 (in Europa) ist das eine Zahl die die Server SICHER bewältigen.
Sie können ja (theoretisch) auch eine Pre Order für die normale machen (was dann NUR den Head Start beeinhaltet)

Die Ces sind seltener (müssen sie ja auch sein) Als besondere Belohnung ist noch die Open Beta enthalten.
Bei einer Pre Order für die Normale Version können sie dann (Beispielsweise) 100000 Packete rausgeben.

Edit
*Und da ich eine besitze, habe ich ja wohl ganz eindeutig diesen Platz verdient?*
Das ist einfach nur lächerlich, entschuldige aber das kann man nicht anders ausdrücken.
Verdient würde bedeuten das du dir etwas erarbeitet hast.
Wie du aber selbst sagst, interessiert dich die CE überhaupt nicht....aber den BONUS der nur denjenigen zusteht die eine CE wollen, den willst du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (30. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Achja, das kostenpflichtige Zübehör mit einer Lieferzeit von ca 9 Monaten... schon viel von gehört, deswegen leg ich immer ne Folie ins Auto bevor ich ne Probefahrt mache, sonst muss ich es noch kaufen...



ja und wenn es al da ist........hat man keine zeit mehr für spontane ölwechsel.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Für mich ist das mit der CE eine Pure Geldmasche.
Natürlich. Was soll es auch sonst sein?
EA


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Für mich ist das mit der CE eine Pure Geldmasche.
> Natürlich. Was soll es auch sonst sein?
> EA



War klar das sowas kommt.


----------



## Hühü1 (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Für mich ist das mit der CE eine Pure Geldmasche.
> Natürlich. Was soll es auch sonst sein?
> EA



Ähm warum ?
Bitte begründen?


----------



## Hühü1 (30. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> War klar das sowas kommt.



Kein thread ohne ein flame.....ist doch ein natur gesetzt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Sorry Post zu früh abgeschickt. wait for edit

Also... Ich besitze jetzt eine CE Preorder.
Ich werde aber keine CE Bekommen, da ich keine vorbestellt habe.
Der Verkäufer hat mich also gelinde gesagt beschissen.

ABER
Auf der Box steht auch nicht, das ich das Spiel nicht auch mit der normalen Version aktivieren kann.
Und dann wurde anscheinend irgendwo gesagt, dass zwingend die CE vorausgesetzt wird.

Das bedeutet für mich, das ich als Spieler jetzt 30 Euro zusätzlich zahlen soll, für Sachen, die ich nicht haben will und eventuell nicht bekomme ( es soll ja auch Leute geben die die CE ohne Preorder zu bekommen vorbestellt haben).
Die tun mir auch sehr leid.
Anstatt das EA den Fehler eingesteht, dass sie die Verkäufer nicht ausreichend informiert haben, (naja ich weiß nicht was da los war,
sollen jetzt die einen nichts bekommen und die anderen mehr zahlen oder sinnlos drei Tage früher spielen.

Super


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Für mich ist das mit der CE eine Pure Geldmasche.
> Natürlich. Was soll es auch sonst sein?
> EA



Herr lass Hirn regnen, und wieder einer der nicht Rechnen kann.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Bitte lies die vorangegangene Antwort, (Insert Beleidigung here)

ich muss mich gerade sehr zwingen gar nichts zu schreiben, endet ja doch nur in beleidigungen


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Sorry Post zu früh abgeschickt. wait for edit
> 
> Also... Ich besitze jetzt eine CE Preorder.
> Ich werde aber keine CE Bekommen, da ich keine vorbestellt habe.
> ...



Wer lesen kann.....
Da steht das es die Pre Order für die CE ist. Soll man jetzt noch draufschreiben es ist nicht für WoW, es ist nicht für AoC es ist nicht für etc...
Da steht für WAS es ist. Punkt. AUS Ende Basta und Schluß

Das mit EA ist wohl eine Art Besessenheit....


Für Sachen die du nicht haben willst, dann kauf es einfach nicht sondern warte......KEINER zwingt dich etwas zu kaufen was du nicht willst.......wenn du dir aber nur die "Rosinen" rauspicken willst (Head Start/Open Beta)  ja dann kannst du jammern. Wird sich trozdem nichts ändern.

 es soll ja auch Leute geben die die CE ohne Preorder zu bekommen vorbestellt haben. De tun mir auch sehr leid
Oh ja die Armen Leute die keine Beta spielen dürfen und auch erst wie alle anderen ganz normal mit dem Spiel anfangen können. Wirklich grausam /Ironie off


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann.....
> Da steht das es die Pre Order für die CE ist. Soll man jetzt noch draufschreiben es ist nicht für WoW, es ist nicht für AoC es ist nicht für etc...
> Da steht für WAS es ist. Punkt. AUS Ende Basta und Schluß
> 
> ...



Es steht nicht drauf!

Da steht:

Warhammer Online
Age of Reckoning
Vorbesteller-Box

Unten

Zu den Vorbestellter Prämien gehören:
Früher Spielzugang etc. etc.

Erst hinten steht drauf, das die CE doch eine super box ist usw und so fort und was man bekommen würde wenn man die kauft..

Dann die boni was drin ist an Vorbestellernboni

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum ich gleich niedergemacht werde, nur weil ich das richtige sehe -.-

Das los Der Propheten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ladet euren hass woanders ab und seid froh munter und gut gelaunt.. trinkt ein bierchen, schnappt euch chips, zockt..


----------



## Targuss (30. Juni 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> hab ne ganz wichtige frage, jetzt da nun viel mehr über WAR bekannt ist möchte ich doch gern mal wissen, wann den so ganz grob des spiel erscheint. soweit ich weiß ist gerade die gildenbeta im gange.



Meinst du das ernst?

So nun zu Unrael:
Daran, dass die Boxen falsch verkauft wurden, kann eigentlich niemand etwas, ich stelle mir das so vor, das EA sich gedacht, dass Amazon usw. schon von selbst drauf kommen, dass nur zusammen zu verkaufen. Das hat eben nicht geklappt. Also: Ein paar dürfen nun in die Open Beta ohne CE aber ihre Charas nicht weiterspielen. Andere dürfen nicht in die Beta, haben Figürchen und andere Extras. 
Zu der Aussage: "Wieder nur Geldmacherei"
EA wollte unter anderem vermeiden, dass beim Release Tag die Server sofort überlastet sind. Außerdem überlegt EA, eine Pre Order OHNE CE zu verkaufen. Nicht zuletzt, um sich für den Fehler zu entschuldigen, denn das war vorher nicht geplant.
-> Es war definitiv *nicht* beabsichtigt, dass POBox und CE getrennt voneinander verkauft werden.<-

PS: Ich denke nicht, dass 10 Euro für die Open Beta zuviel Geld sind, da man sich schon einmal ans Spiel gewöhnen kann, Klassen ausprobieren kann usw. Man hat so oder so einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, die erst am Releasetag anfangen zu zocken.

PPS: Letzendlich lässt sich nun nicht mehr machen, hoff einfach darauf, dass EA noch eine PO ohne CE veröffentlicht.

mfg


----------



## Moagim (30. Juni 2008)

Du sagst es doch selbst.

Die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Collectors Edition ist eine......  na klingelts?
Kennst du denn DVD Hüllen auf denen ein ANDERES Produkt angepriesen wird?
Werbezettel findet man innen.

Innen steht auch *aufmach* Collector's Edition Pre Order Programm.
Wenn du irrtümlich das Ding gekauft hast (was sein kann) dann gib es zurück oder begnüge dich damit das du nur bis zum Release damit spielen kannst.
Danach geht es nicht ohne CE weiter.


----------



## Unrael (30. Juni 2008)

So danke Targuss, das hier mal vernünftige Resonanz kommt.
und danke das du meinen Namen richtig geschrieben hast^^
In sofern akzeptiere ich das auch mit Beta und So, und werde auch gleich nicht mehr meckern.

Kann ich das mit dem Plan von EA eine Pre Order ohne CE zu verkaufen, so verstehn, das damit einfach die beta überflutet wird, und kein Frühzeitiger Spielzugang drin ist (das wäre ja dann auch mehr als sinnfrei)

Und wie gesagt, von alleine konnte der Verkäufer da tätsächlich nicht drauf kommen. Kein Hinweis, da steht überall nur Vorbesteller-Box.

'Nuff Said


----------



## Salute (1. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> So danke Targuss, das hier mal vernünftige Resonanz kommt.
> und danke das du meinen Namen richtig geschrieben hast^^
> In sofern akzeptiere ich das auch mit Beta und So, und werde auch gleich nicht mehr meckern.
> 
> ...



Ihr habt dieses Thema zu schnell auseinander genommen. Jezt ist dieser Threat auf 6em Platz hier im Forum und somit leicht zu übersehen^^


----------



## Salute (2. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ihr habt dieses Thema zu schnell auseinander genommen. Jezt ist dieser Threat auf 6em Platz hier im Forum und somit leicht zu übersehen^^


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> So danke Targuss, das hier mal vernünftige Resonanz kommt.
> und danke das du meinen Namen richtig geschrieben hast^^
> In sofern akzeptiere ich das auch mit Beta und So, und werde auch gleich nicht mehr meckern.
> 
> ...



Es steht aber Vorbestellerbox zur Collectors Edition drauf, insofern hätten die Händler da einfach nur nachdenken brauchen.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor es *gäbe 400000* Pre Order Packete wo ist da der Sinn wenn auf EINEN SCHLAG soviele auf die Server stürmen.
> Bei *55000* (in Europa) ist das eine Zahl die die Server SICHER bewältigen.



Ich votiere ganz stark für die Einführung von Tausendertrennzeichen in deutschen Foren.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2008)

So, mal ne Frage von mir:
Ist schon bekannt wieviele Spieler auf einen Server passen werden? Ist es so stark limitiert wie bei wow oder passen da n paar mehr drauf?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, von alleine konnte der Verkäufer da tätsächlich nicht drauf kommen. Kein Hinweis, da steht überall nur Vorbesteller-Box.



Eigenartiger Weise haben es aber auch viele Händler richtig gemacht. Ich denke schon, dass die Händler Hinweise bekommen haben. Na, und wenn man eine Vorbestellerbox bekommt ohne was vorzubestellen, muss man doch merken, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (2. Juli 2008)

auf dem cd-rücken (also wie der buchrücken da die seite halt) steht eindeutig: Vorbesteller box (Collector's Edition)...bei mir zumindest und ich hoffe bei euch dann auch...


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (2. Juli 2008)

Naja was soll man dazu sagen. 

Es ist einfach nur Blödheit das das mit der PRE order & CE so gelaufen ist. Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten die CE Version von Warhammer bestellt. 
Jetzt habe ich schon 2 Emails von Amazon bekommen, dass sie den Artikel nicht haben, aber alles daran setzten ihn für mich aufzutreiben. Und ob ich doch nicht einfach Stornieren möchte. Hallo? Gehts noch? Ich habe früh genug bestellt. Was kann ich dafür das die so einen Mist bauen mit der CE. 

So schlau wie ich nun bin habe ich mir die Pre Order nun besorgt. Jetzt muss ich überall lesen, das man ohne CE seinen Pre-Order-Chars nicht übernehmen darf. Sag mal was ist das denn bitte für eine gequirrlte scheisse? Ich hoffe das ich meine CE doch noch bekomme oder EA einsichtig wird und den PRE order leuten ohne CE dennoch die chars übernehmen lassen mit einem "Normalen" Key. 

Das ging ja selbst bei Age of Conan - und das Funcom nicht die schlausten Köpfe hat, haben sie auch schon mehrfach bewiesen. Deshalb hoffe ich mal das dieser Schlamassel irgendwie zum Lunch behoben sein wird. 

Klar habe ich die ganzen Texte usw. gelesen. Aber als ich damals bestellt habe, gabs diese ganzen Infos noch nicht.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Das mit der "wir haben es es nicht auf Lager" Email bekommt jeder CE Besteller.

Es haben bereits mehrere deswegen dort angerufen. 

Antwort:
Falls sie die CE bestellt haben ist diese Email  ungültig/gegenstandslos/nicht zu beachten.
Sie sind nur nicht in der Lage ihren automatischen Emailversand abzustellen.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (2. Juli 2008)

ok danke, das ist ja mal sehr erfreulich. D.h. ich bekomme die CE rechtzeitig zugeschickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich mir jetzt noch eine PRE-Order ergaunert habe bin ich super zufrieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *puhh*
D.h. Beta Zugang+3 Tage früher+super geile Sammlergegenstände INC !!! ^^





Moagim schrieb:


> Das mit der "wir haben es es nicht auf Lager" Email bekommt jeder CE Besteller.
> 
> Es haben bereits mehrere deswegen dort angerufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayon (3. Juli 2008)

mal wieder nach oben damit..


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> mal wieder nach oben damit..


kann es sein das du moagims postcounter auf buffed hinterher eiferst?^^


----------



## Rayon (4. Juli 2008)

Der lebt eh hier, uneinholbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (4. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Der lebt eh hier, uneinholbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So?
Vergleich mal den Zähler des Herren über dir^^

PS: jetzt reichts wieder mit "Thread-oben-halt-Spam" solange er noch in den ersten 10 ist langts völlig.


----------



## Omukae (4. Juli 2008)

Man macht den Thread doch endlich mal sticky!!!


----------



## Targuss (4. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, der Thread findet keine Beachtung mehr, sobald er aus dem Ticker verschwindet -> Platz 5


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Ich nehm mir dann mal die Freiheit und pushe ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2008)

Stereotyp spammt aber auch noch in diversen anderen unterforen rum, der muss ausser acht gelassen werden... aber bei Mao ist in den letzten Wochen eine gewisse Tendenz zum spammem zu entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Ray versucht sich gerade in diesem Metier ebenfalls zu etablieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Stereotyp spammt aber auch noch in diversen anderen unterforen rum, der muss ausser acht gelassen werden... aber bei Mao ist in den letzten Wochen eine gewisse Tendenz zum spammem zu entdecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist das der neid der da aus dir spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist neid nicht eine sünde sin? (woah was ein wortspiel xD )


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ist das der neid der da aus dir spricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, es ist lediglich ne feststellung das alle lod'ler zuviel zeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Nein, es ist lediglich ne feststellung das alle lod'ler zuviel zeit haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich dir recht, dafür ersparen sie mir oftmals den Stress das ich was schreiben muss, weil sie es zu genüge ausgeführt haben. 

Ich kann endlich in Altersteilzeit gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Stereotyp spammt aber auch noch in diversen anderen unterforen rum, der muss ausser acht gelassen werden... aber bei Mao ist in den letzten Wochen eine gewisse Tendenz zum spammem zu entdecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss mich ja auch irgendwie etablieren, oder?:/


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Muss mich ja auch irgendwie etablieren, oder?:/



Klar du musst einen schriftlichen test bestehen um als spammer fanboi/fanboy/fanbeu?^^^hrhr darstellen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Spammen tu ich sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Spamen können wir alle reicht gut, daran wird nicht scheitern, kommt nur darauf an ob wir flamen können oder spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gibt eigentlich sonst noch was das wir zur Open Beta, Pre Order oder der Collectors Edition erwähnen könnten?


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Sie ist noch nicht gestartet und in der Box ist keine CD?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Ich meine was hilfreiches, so tipps zum beispiel, ob die Sachen aus der Pre Order auch für die Normale Version gültig sind oder nur für die CE.


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2008)

Gibt so oder so in diesem Forum nur ein paar Handvoll "powerposter" die sämtliche Threads füllen ^^

Nein, keine CD in der Box und keine Openbeta atm.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Gibt so oder so in diesem Forum nur ein paar Handvoll "powerposter" die sämtliche Threads füllen ^^


Selfpwn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flamen mit Niveau okay, aber sonst Darkeyes *hust* xD


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Gibt so oder so in diesem Forum nur ein paar Handvoll "powerposter" die sämtliche Threads füllen ^^
> 
> Nein, keine CD in der Box und keine Openbeta atm.



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du mich falsch verstanden hast aber für den Fall..
Das weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich weis des wurde hier bestimmt son zich mal gefragt aber ich wollte net unbedingt 8 seiten postes durchlesen...

Wo oder wie kommt man denn an einen closed beta key ran und oder hat wen einer den er / sie nicht braucht und oder ihn mal leihweise abgeben könnte. Zur zeit spiele ich AoC und da mein Acc bald abläuft und mich das spiel noch nicht soo überzeugt hat und ich überlege ob ich nicht was anders spielen sollte wollte ich mir War anschauen wie denn da so das ingamefeeling ist.

Wäre suuuuper knorke wenn jmd was hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Sani


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Hallo ich weis des wurde hier bestimmt son zich mal gefragt aber ich wollte net unbedingt 8 seiten postes durchlesen...
> 
> Wo oder wie kommt man denn an einen closed beta key ran und oder hat wen einer den er / sie nicht braucht und oder ihn mal leihweise abgeben könnte. Zur zeit spiele ich AoC und da mein Acc bald abläuft und mich das spiel noch nicht soo überzeugt hat und ich überlege ob ich nicht was anders spielen sollte wollte ich mir War anschauen wie denn da so das ingamefeeling ist.
> 
> ...



An einen Closed Beta Key kommst du a) du hast glück und wirst mit einer Welle der Beta-Invites auserwählt, bekommst eine E-Mail, oder b) Gildenbeta. 
Ich glaube kaum das jemand einen Account nicht braucht/Sharen wird, sharen ist nämlich verboten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> An einen Closed Beta Key kommst du a) du hast glück und wirst mit einer Welle der Beta-Invites auserwählt, bekommst eine E-Mail, oder b) Gildenbeta.
> Ich glaube kaum das jemand einen Account nicht braucht/Sharen wird, sharen ist nämlich verboten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zusätzlich zum glück sollte man erwähnen das man sich bei war-europe.com anmelden und da das häkchen für die betaregistrierung setzen sollte^^


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

und selbst dann hat man nur eine chance eingeladen zu werden wenn mal wieder eine neue Einladungswelle startet.


----------



## Panador (5. Juli 2008)

mhm... *wartet seit Ewigkeiten auf die heilige "Wir möchten dich in die Beta einladen"-Mail....* :/


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

gildenbeta inc bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *glücklich*


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

*rayon eine leere dose an den kopf werf*

manche leute haben auch so ein glück. wenigstens hab ich meine Pre Order


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

die hab ich ja auch *shrug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (6. Juli 2008)

Macht euch doch einfach einmal die Mühe, schreibt eine kurze Geschichte und sendet die dann ein. Da ist die Überraschung noch größer, wie wenn man in sein Postfach guckt, und auf einmal die Einladung hat, ohne angekündigte Betawelle oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Ich mach immer bei dem Bilderwettbewerb mit, und letztens Mal war mein Vorschlag die nummer 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , knapp vorbei ist auch daneben.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

@ Vermillion, ja ich hab auch irgendwie nie Glück.
Hab sogar mal ne Zeichnung eingeschickt, aber bei der Konkurenz reichts einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> gildenbeta inc bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du weist was ich dir über Kray erzählt habe oder? Ich glaub ich komm dich die Tage mit nem Nudelholz besuchen was dir nett Guten Tag sagt wenn du die Tür aufmachst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald ich die News lese: Gildenbeta gestartet... 10 minuten, maximal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> @ Vermillion, ja ich hab auch irgendwie nie Glück.
> Hab sogar mal ne Zeichnung eingeschickt, aber bei der Konkurenz reichts einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meinte das spiel wo man das Bild kommentiert, sind meist wirklich gute dabei, oder mir fällt einfach kein kommentar dazu ein.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ich meinte das spiel wo man das Bild kommentiert, sind meist wirklich gute dabei, oder mir fällt einfach kein kommentar dazu ein.



Meinte ich im ersten Satz auch, der zweite bezog sich auf "mein" Bild.
Mach diesen Sprüche kontest auch immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Du weist was ich dir über Kray erzählt habe oder? Ich glaub ich komm dich die Tage mit nem Nudelholz besuchen was dir nett Guten Tag sagt wenn du die Tür aufmachst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zitier an dieser Stelle gern mal Stabbed_man: "Lass dich nich Lumpn hau wech'z da Stumpn'!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (6. Juli 2008)

Hm, bei dem aktuellen Bild fällt mir auch nix vernünftiges ein, zumindest nichts so kurzes wie es bei den letzten immer der Fall war. Wobei ich den letzten Gewinner "Na ich bin's! Holla die Waldfee." ehrlich gesagt sehr schwach fand, wenn man mit sowas da auch gewinnen kann... Hab mal mal zum Caption Contest eingeschickt und ne kurze Geschichte geschrieben, die imo ganz ok ist. Mal kucken was draus wird.


----------



## Distrupter (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, deren Beantwortung mir sehr wichtig ist.

Als Hintergrund: Ich fahre ab 8.8.08 für ca. 2 Wochen weg.

Angenommen die Pre Order Open Beta fängt vorher an, würde ich sie natürlich sofort spielen wollen. Könnte es sein, dass mein Account dann wegen Inaktivität gesperrt werden könnte, da ich ja im Urlaub wäre und somit meiner Pflicht als Tester nicht mehr nachgehen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort.

Mfg Distrupter


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

afaik nicht, nein.


----------



## Distrupter (6. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Panador (6. Juli 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht glaube (leider), dass die Pre Order Open Beta am 8.8. oder gschweige denn vor Ende August beginnt, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die sowas machen, wozu? Du hast die CE samt Pre-Order, ob du das Angebot der Open Beta dann in Anspruch nimmst is ja deine Sache, müßtest ja den Key auch gar nicht zu deinem Account hinzufügen, dann würde er wohl auch kaum ungültig werden.


----------



## Stancer (6. Juli 2008)

Zudem hat Goa sicher besseres zu tun, als nach inaktiven Spielern in der Beta zu suchen und dafür haben sie noch nicht mal das Personal.

Die ganzen Mitarbeiterausschreibungen gelten für September.

Momentan gibt es bei GOA vermutlich nur ne handvoll Mitarbeiter und die wenigsten von denen sind wohl Accountadmins oder GM´s .


----------



## Targuss (7. Juli 2008)

"*3. Wie kann ich an der geschlossenen Beta teilnehmen?*

Die erste Möglichkeit hierzu wäre es, sich auf der offiziellen Warhammer Online Internetseite zu registrieren. Die Beta Einladungen werden in unbestimmten Abständen in Wellen herausgeschickt. Des weiteren kann man auch bei verschiedenen Gewinnspielen mitmachen, dies beinhaltet zum Beispiel das Schreiben einer Fangeschichte. PS: Die Einladung zur Teilnahme an der Closed Beta ist meist nur mit sehr viel Glück zu bekommen." hinzugefügt.


----------



## Evereve (7. Juli 2008)

HI, 

ich lese immer wieder, dass die CE ausverkauft ist. 
Auf Amazon wird sie allerdings immernoch mit Lieferdatum 03.09 angeboten. 

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck...9875&sr=8-3

Werden da noch mal welche nachgeschoben oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Targuss (7. Juli 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> *7. Kann man noch eine Pre Order in Verbindung mit der Collectors Edition kaufen?*
> 
> Nein, sie ist ausverkauft. Nur einzelne Collectors Editions kann man mit sehr viel Glück noch beim örtlichen Gamestop Einzelhändler kaufen (Das mit den vereinzelten Versionen bei Gamestop ist mittlerweile aber auch schon sehr lange her).



Das, was du dort bei Amazon siehst, sind lediglich Angebote von Privatusern, die die CE wahrscheinlich vorbestellt haben.


----------



## Evereve (7. Juli 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Das, was du dort bei Amazon siehst, sind lediglich Angebote von Privatusern, die die CE wahrscheinlich vorbestellt haben.



Ah ok danke dir, das erklärt auch den Preis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grundfrage (7. Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt doch schon ne weile alles mitles, jedoch bisher nirgends niemand mit so nem Problem(chen) wie ich es hab gesehn hab schreib ich das mal hier rein *Thread oben halt* .

Nachdem ich das mit der CE gesehn hab und gesehn hab was drin ist hab ich mir vorbildlich selbige gleich bestellt und ja auch die Pre-Order dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man will ja vorher schon mal austesten was man dann wenns raus ist spielt. (am 28.3 bestellt) In der E-mail kam dann das hier :

Lieferung voraussichtlich: Wir benachrichtigen Sie per E-Mail, sobald das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum für diesen Artikel vorliegt. Der Artikel wird separat versandt. Sie können die Vorbestellung jederzeit stornieren.
	1 	"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!)"
Computerspiel; EUR 79,99

  Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.


Voraussichtlicher Versand dieser Artikel: 29 März 2008
	1 	"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack zur Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich."
Computerspiel; EUR 9,99

  Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.


Schön ich freue mich also meines daseins, pre-Order kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kam allerdings am 29.4.08 das hier

Guten Tag,

wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel, die Sie am 28. M&#65533;rz 2008 13.45 MET bestellt haben (Bestellnummer #xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx), zu besorgen:

   "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-
	Order-Pack separat erh&#65533;ltlich!)" [Computer Game]
    Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 29.05.2008

Leider ist dieser Artikel schwer zu bekommen. 

Besteht Ihr Interesse an diesem Artikel weiter? Wir versuchen gerade, den Artikel noch fuer Sie zu beziehen. Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. Wir koennen allerdings nicht garantieren, dass der Artikel noch erhaeltlich ist. Falls Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange wird, koennen Sie die Bestellung natuerlich jederzeit stornieren, solange sie sich nicht im Versandprozess befindet. 

Am 29.5. nocheinmal die selbe e-mail, was soll das nun bitte genau heißen? Es besteht eine Chance das ich die CE bekomme, vielleicht allerdings auch nicht oder wie soll ich das deuten? (Am 29.6. kam keine e-mail @ die denen der 1monatige abstand der mails 2&3 aufgefallen ist)

mfG

Grundfrage


----------



## sTereoType (7. Juli 2008)

@ grundfrage
das Thema gabs zwar schon mal aber ich erklärs dir genr nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sofern du die CE+PO bestellt hast bekommst du diese auch und kannst die E-mails ignorieren. Die E-mails werden von Amazon automatisch generiert und verschickt. Das prozedere gibt es häufig bei Artikeln die noch auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die CE bestellt hast, das heißt die Bestellung über Amazon abwickeln konntest, müßtest du eine kriegen. Außer Amazon hat den Verkauf nicht schnell genug zugedreht, nachdem ihr Kontingent aufgebracht war, dann dürfts ein paar Leute geben die zu spät bestellt haben und keine kriegen. Da ich aber mal annehme, dass das auch automatisch erledigt wird sollte das wohl kein Problem sein.

Diese Mail wird automatisch versandt, hat wohl jeder CE-Besteller paar Mal bekommen, ich krieg sie seit ner Weile gsd nich mehr, haben das System scheinbar in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Standart Email von Amazon die ungefähr soviel besagt:

Tut uns leid, wir haben den Artikel (Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Collectors Edition) immer noch nicht in unseren Lagern, wir versuchen ihn zu bekommen und werden sie informieren wenn der Artikel vorrätig ist.

Und du wirst diese Email auch weiterhin jeden Monat erhalten, solange bis Mythic mit der Entwicklung von Warhammer Online fertig ist, und die DVDs endlich gepresst wurden, dann werden die CEs ausgeliefert und dann noch ein paar Tage warten und du darfst endlich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Zwar werden die CEs warscheinlich  ein paar Tage später als die normalen Versionen erscheinen, aber mit deinem Pre Order darfst du derweil sicher aus Kulanz weiterspielen.


----------



## Grundfrage (7. Juli 2008)

thx für die flotten antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*beruhigt zurücklehn* 

mal ne andere frage, habt ihr vor bei release das spiel erstmal zu geniessen (gemütlich questen mit story und allem) oder möglichst schnell lvln?

ich persönlich werd möglichst schnell versuchen max. lvl zu erreichen, vllt auch mit urlaub nehmen (*flame aufdreh* "kranker zocker" ...)


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Was ich bei spielbeginn mache? Ich lvle die ersten paar lvl um den Char zu verstehen, dann geh ich raus und töte Elfen, solange bis mir langweilig wird, dann welchsle ich das gebiet und Töte Zwerge bis mir langweilig ist, und dann töte ich Imperiale bis mir langweilig ist, dann fang ich wieder bei den Elfen an, und das ganze machen wir bis die Server herunterfahren ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Was ich bei spielbeginn mache? Ich lvle die ersten paar lvl um den Char zu verstehen, dann geh ich raus und töte Elfen, solange bis mir langweilig wird, dann welchsle ich das gebiet und Töte Zwerge bis mir langweilig ist, und dann töte ich Imperiale bis mir langweilig ist, dann fang ich wieder bei den Elfen an, und das ganze machen wir bis die Server herunterfahren ^^




Du hast folgendes vergessen:

Wenn dir das imperialentöten langweilig wird, machst du dir einen Gnom Magier in WoW, lässt dich von mir ziehen, lernst Ingenieur, wir begeben uns auf die Suche nach dem Rezept fpr den Knopf der alles vernichtenden Bombe, wir farmen die Mats, du baust das DIng und drückst drauf =)

*DANN* gehen wir zurück nach W.A.R ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du hast folgendes vergessen:
> 
> Wenn dir das imperialentöten langweilig wird, machst du dir einen Gnom Magier in WoW, lässt dich von mir ziehen, lernst Ingenieur, wir begeben uns auf die Suche nach dem Rezept fpr den Knopf der alles vernichtenden Bombe, wir farmen die Mats, du baust das DIng und drückst drauf =)
> 
> *DANN* gehen wir zurück nach W.A.R ^^



Wenn WoW abgesetzt wird wo glaubst du läuft dann die Community von WoW hin? Den plan lassen wir mal lieber.


----------



## Moagim (7. Juli 2008)

Grundfrage schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage, habt ihr vor bei release das spiel erstmal zu geniessen (gemütlich questen mit story und allem) oder möglichst schnell lvln?



Das wohl eher nicht.

Du brauchst ja auch Gegner und Verbündete bei den T4 Zielen. 
ZU schnell leveln ist schlecht, auserdem kannst du auf dem Weg nach 40 ja noch Slots für deine Taktikpaletten freispielen, bzw überhaupt erstmal die Taktiken erkämpfen.
Das solltest su schon mit beachten, nicht nur stur Level 40 anstreben.....könntest du im Nachinein bereuen.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wenn WoW abgesetzt wird wo glaubst du läuft dann die Community von WoW hin? Den plan lassen wir mal lieber.




Das ist natürlich ein Argument...wie wär folgendes, wir farmen das Rezept für "Original Lila Farbe", du lernst Alchi, brauchst uns ein paar Kessel voll, und im Dunkel der Nacht Färben wir alle Items im AH Lila? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok das ist dumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schnellleveln hab ich auch nicht im Sinn, im Sinne von Char hochgrinden wie in WoW...man will ja auch was von der Welt sehen, bzw. was davon WISSEN, wenn man scih schon die nächsten paar Jahre einen grossen Teil seiner Freizeit darin herumtreiben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> man will ja auch was von der Welt sehen, bzw. was davon WISSEN, wenn man scih schon die nächsten paar Jahre einen grossen Teil seiner Freizeit darin herumtreiben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nettes Stichwort, das mit dem Wissen.

Bei Wow bin ich seinerzeit auch in jede Höhle rein, könnte ja was interessantes drin sein. Und eins ums andere Mal wurde ich bitter enttäuscht. Bei WAR bin ich wenigstens sicher, dass sich sowas dank des Wälzers früher oder später auszahlen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

Da ich, wenn alles nach Plan läuft, die Charaktere bereits vor dem Release ausgiebig in der Open Beta antesten haben werden können (geiles konstrukt...) nehm ich an ich werd mir meinen Main erstellen (schnell Namen sichern ^^) und losleveln. Nicht hektisch "schnell auf Max Lvl!!!", aber halt auch nicht unbedingt trödeln.


----------



## Targuss (8. Juli 2008)

Ich levele einfach wen ich grad Lust habe, vorzugsweise durchs PvP.


----------



## Oggaman (8. Juli 2008)

Hast dir echt mühe gegeben mit dem thread war seehr informativ weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. Juli 2008)

Eventuell fällt die NDA schon vor der Open Beta, je nachdem wie die Resonanz bei der Gildenbeta ist.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Ich ärger mich ja irgendwie das ich nicht vorzeitig Testen kann, deshalb werde ich mich vor allem
zu Release sehr mit Leveln beeilen. Wobei ich aber auch schon Favoriten habe wie z.B. den Goblin Schamanen.


----------



## Sin (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich ja irgendwie das ich nicht vorzeitig Testen kann, deshalb werde ich mich vor allem
> zu Release sehr mit Leveln beeilen. Wobei ich aber auch schon Favoriten habe wie z.B. den Goblin Schamanen.



Hmm nee, so vom vorteil ist der Beta zugang nicht. Ich werd mich beim start der Open beta auch nur in den anfangsgebieten aufhalten, einfach nur damit ich nicht zu viel auf einmal sehe und im endeffekt die lust an dem spiel verliere... ich muss mir halt so nen kleinen "reiz" erhalten ^^

Ich werde vor allem die Technik testen, also z.B. wie sich welche stats auf den Schaden auswirken, etc.
Ausserdem n paar klassen antesten um zu gucken ob Machinist wirklich das beste für mich ist.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm nee, so vom vorteil ist der Beta zugang nicht. Ich werd mich beim start der Open beta auch nur in den anfangsgebieten aufhalten, einfach nur damit ich nicht zu viel auf einmal sehe und im endeffekt die lust an dem spiel verliere... ich muss mir halt so nen kleinen "reiz" erhalten ^^
> 
> Ich werde vor allem die Technik testen, also z.B. wie sich welche stats auf den Schaden auswirken, etc.
> Ausserdem n paar klassen antesten um zu gucken ob Machinist wirklich das beste für mich ist.



War der aktuellste Stand nicht eh, dass die Tester der OpenBeta weiterhin für Schwerpunkttests herangezogen werden? Sprich Mythic legt fest was wir testen dürfen?

Dass das Spiel in dieser Phase schon voll zugänglich sein soll wäre zwar schön, aber ich hatte bisher nur Gegenteiliges gehört. Wie gesagt, mich würds freuen, weil mich die Vorstellung wurmt vorgefertigte Charaktere nutzen zu müssen. Ich bastel lieber von Null auf selbst.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (16. Juli 2008)

aus aktuellem Anlass schieb ich den Thread hier nochmal nach Oben.


----------



## Targuss (16. Juli 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> aus aktuellem Anlass schieb ich den Thread hier nochmal nach Oben.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Kaum ist der Thread mal nicht 3 Tage oben, schon kommt wieder der erste der eine abbestellte PO bekommen hat und fragt wieder nach, damit hätten wir eigentlich rechnen müssen.


----------



## Rosengarten (17. Juli 2008)

TE, sehr gute Arbeit, hoffe jetzt haben es die meisten verstanden und die ganzen: Pre-Order liegt nun hier, was nun; werden weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Juli 2008)

Keine weiteren Fragethreads, ein gutes zeichen


----------



## Neachalence (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Da ich momentan etwas verwirrt bin nochmal für Blödis...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mich jetzt auf der WAR Seite registriert, ich muss mir aber auf jeden Fall die Pre Order und die Collectors Edition zulegen um an der beta teilnehmen zu können???  

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Panador (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, für die Open-Beta brauchst du die Pre-Order, die aber nur mit der CE in Verbindung verkauft wird. Da die aber beide schon lange ausverkauft sind wirst du da nicht viele Chancen haben.
Auf der offiziellen Seite kannst du dich auch zur Beta registrieren, am besten noch den Newsletter abonnieren, da die Leute auch aus den Registrierungen sowie aus den Newsletter-Empfängern auswählen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. Juli 2008)

schau mal bei e-bay...für 30-40€ könntest du noch ne PO kriegen ;D


----------



## Gramarye (20. Juli 2008)

naja aber 30-40 € für ne pre-Order..man muss ja nicht immer alles haben....aber wer es unbedingt braucht, kauft sich es halt über ebay


----------



## Targuss (20. Juli 2008)

Neachalence schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> Da ich momentan etwas verwirrt bin nochmal für Blödis...
> 
> ...



Nein, um an der Open Beta teilzunehmen brauchst du nur die Pre Order Box. Wenn du am vorzeitigen Spielstart teilnehmen möchtest und die dort erstellten Charakter behalten möchest, brauchst du die CE. Aber wie Vorposter schon sagten, sind die Sachen schon ausverkauft, du kannst eben nur bei Ebay viermal so teure PO kaufen.
@Panador: Das war so geplant, aber die beiden Artikel wurden dann ja doch getrennt voneinander verkauft.


----------



## H3RKI (20. Juli 2008)

ist das spiel eher PVP, RVR oder PVE?

wenn ich mehr wert auf PVE lege, ist das spiel trotzdem ein Kauf wert?


mfg


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Juli 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> ist das spiel eher PVP, RVR oder PVE?
> 
> wenn ich mehr wert auf PVE lege, ist das spiel trotzdem ein Kauf wert?
> 
> ...



Darauf wird dir hoffentlich keiner antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (20. Juli 2008)

Link:  War Homepage 

Hier werden, alle deine Fragen vom Hersteller beantwortet, alles andere kann dir momentan. Wegen der NDA, keiner genau sagen.


----------



## H3RKI (20. Juli 2008)

Ich mag PVE sehr gern. und zwischendurch grosse Schlachten miterleben find ich natürlich auch sehr geil. spiele z.z. WoW, da mach ich mehr pve, aber zwischendurch mal ins BG ist natürlich schon nett. Und ich denke, WAR hat sicher viel grössere Schlachtfelder, von daher ist es sicher noch geiler.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Items aus? ist da die Palette gross? Oder nur klein gehalten? also gross ist für mich, wie die Palette in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und klein.. ich glauba Guild Wars hat ne kleine Palette^^


mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Juli 2008)

Phu... die frage ist wie deffinierst du PvE?

PvE in War werden warscheinlich einige 6er Dungeons sein, und die Quests in den PvE gebieten, Raids wie in WoW wird es nicht geben, die sind alle nur PvP (RvR ist PvP in sehr großem Maßstab)

bis 40 kannst du zwar PvE machen, danach wird es aber warscheinlich sehr knapp wenn es um PvE geht, am anfang überwiegt das PvE um dich mit dem Charakter vertraut zu machen, aber gegen ende hast du einen sehr großen PvP Teil, und der Endcontend ist mit den Städtebelagerungen reines PvP


----------



## Eratur (20. Juli 2008)

Zur Frage, Item Pallette. Sie ist Groß. 

Du wirst allerdings nicht, alle 2 m ein neues Item anziehen. Viel mehr, findest du gegenstände die du, auf deiner Rüstung anbringen kannst. 

Glaube für die Höchststufe hast du, meine 40 oder mehr rüstungssets für deine Klasse zur auswahl. Die du dazu noch Frei mit Farbpötten einfärben und mit allerlei einzelteilen verzieren kannst. 

mfg 

Brazk

Edit:

Fallste PvE mit Quests definierst und nicht mit 300 Dungeons und 25 bis 40 Mann PvE Raids, dann ja. Ansonsten nein. Raid wirds nur gegen Feindliche Spieler geben, sprich gegen deren Burgen und Städte. Und halt Dungeons für 6 mann. 3 Dungeons jeweils pro Stadt und noch welche in den einzelnen Tiers.


----------



## H3RKI (20. Juli 2008)

danke. hab mir die FAQ grösstenteils durchgelesen, und mich überzeugt das ganze mit dem RVR usw. Aber dann kommen so Gedanken, ob denn alle Spieler etwas von Teamwork verstehen.

Wenn ich mir die BGs von WoW anschaue, dann spielen die meisten eins auf Ego und intressieren sich nicht für den Rest der Truppe. Wenn man in Gruppen zusammen aufs Schlachtfeld geht ist das zwar wieder anders.

Aber da WAR auf RvR setzt, müsste man da ja schon in Gruppen spielen, um die gegnerische Hauptsatadt z.b. einzunehmen. und das braucht sicher gutes Teamwork?


Naja, ich hoffe immer noch auf einen Beta-Key, damit ich mir das ganze endlich mal anschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Stancer (20. Juli 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass in WoW jede Klasse auch Solofähig ist. Man ist nicht auf andere angewiesen und da das WoW-Denken ja auf Konkurrenzdenken beruht (Jeder will die besten Items für sich haben) ziehen die meisten lieber alleine los, als mit "Konkurrenten" zusammen zu arbeiten.

In WAR wird sowas nicht möglich sein. Die Klassen sind nicht drauf ausgelegt, alleine alles zu machen. Ein Heiler wird zwar auch Schaden machen können, wird aber niemals eine wirkliche Chance gegen einen DD´ler haben. Wer also die Mitspieler ignoriert wird sehr schnell selbst auf dem Boden liegen und dadurch wird man auch Burgen schnell verlieren. Für die großen Eroberungen werden dazu noch mehrere Gruppen benötigt werden. Man kann also nicht im 2er Team mal eben ne Burg einnehmen. Für den Hauptstadt Raid benötigt man sogar eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Spielern.  Halten die Spieler also nicht zusammen, werden sie niemals dazu kommen die Hauptstadt des Feindes anzugreifen, sondern immer platt gemacht werden. Und da es bei den Hauptstadt-Raids die besten Gegenstände gibt, sind die Spieler gerade dazu gezwungen zusammen zu arbeiten.

Ego´s werden in WAR nicht weit kommen, so viel ist sicher.


Achja : Noch was zu den Gegenständen. Diese werden eine sehr viel geringere Bedeutung haben als in WoW. Man geht davon aus, dass Gegenstände in WAR nur etwa 30% der Charakterstärke ausmachen. In WoW sind es ja 70-80%.
Es wird also gar nicht nötig sein immer mit den besten Gegenständen hintererzulaufen, was ebenfalls dem Konkurrenz und Egodenken vorbeugt .


----------



## Hühü1 (20. Juli 2008)

hm nett geschrieben stancer und stimmig ist es auch.
Aber die letzte info die ich hatte sagte das items den charackter eher um 40% "verbessern".

Naja ist auch schon was her.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> hm nett geschrieben stancer und stimmig ist es auch.
> Aber die letzte info die ich hatte sagte das items den charackter eher um 40% "verbessern".
> 
> Naja ist auch schon was her.



Die letzte Info war von 20-30%...maximal bis zu 35%...


----------



## brenner100 (20. Juli 2008)

also ich hab meine pre order box noch bei amazon ergattert!


----------



## Kranak90 (20. Juli 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> also ich hab meine pre order box noch bei amazon ergattert!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. Juli 2008)

Wer will schon mit Stufe/Level 40 noch großartig PvE machen? Da schlägt man sich gegenseitig die Köpfe ein und haut nicht auf  Spinnen oder so rum. Naja für erfolge im wälzer des wissens würd ich dann auch noch PvE machen. Ich denke ich werde mich eh sehr  viel mit dem Wälzer des Wissens beschäftigen, weil ich das Teil einfach nur cool find!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (20. Juli 2008)

Jaja WoW führt jetzt auch so n Erfolgssystem ein, leicht ähnlich dem Wälzer. Fand ich gerade iwie lächerlich... O_o


----------



## Yondaime (20. Juli 2008)

hmm ok archivments hat die Xbox 360 und die meisten Steam Spiele auch nur war WAR das erste mmorpg damit


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2008)

Eh, sowas wie den Wälzer des Wissens mit Taten etc. hat aber HDRO auch schon, aber der 2te Platz ist besser als der dritte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

TAUSCHE Warhammer gegen WotLK-Betakey!


----------



## Targuss (20. Juli 2008)

Mach den Thread nicht mit solchen Antworten schmutzig.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. Juli 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> TAUSCHE Warhammer gegen WotLK-Betakey!



Werden Betakeys nicht nur an geistig Volljährige verteilt? Ach vergiss es, für dich Fanboy lass ich mir gar keine vernünftig/witzige Antwort mehr einfallen, troll dich einfach dahin wo du hergekommen bist, da findest du viele andere die auch so gern Spamen wie du.
Edith sagt übrigens, dass ich deine Behauptung in der Beta zu sein mittlerweile Langweilig finde. Im AoC Forum hast dus leicht abgewandelt, dort behauptest du, W.A.R zu spielen. Und natürlich fehlt nie die abgöttische Anpreisung deines Lieblingsgames. Glaubst du wirklich, irgendjemand hier nimmt dich noch für voll?

---Zurück zum Thema---

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein Schnitzel auf den Wälzer des Wissens...es wird wohl eine Menge Dinge geben die man in kleinen Gruppen, oder allein in der Welt erforschen kann, nicht weils grossartig was bring, sondern einfach nur um die Geheimnisse der Spielwelt zu sehen, und seinen WdW vollzuschreiben.
Und wenn man mal keine Lust aufs herumwandern und erforschen hat, gibts ja auch immer noch so schöne Freischaltungen wie "Nenne 10 Zwergenbärte dein eigen" usw. usw. sprich WdW Aufgaben die dich direkt ins RvR führen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

Jaja, die Warhammer Fanboys die alle Fakten schön reden und das einzige vernünftige MMO verdammen. Classbalance in Warhammer ist ein Witz, RvR-System ist mit der Classbalance lachhaft und die BGs sind totlangweilig und Order ist total imbalanced. Und in Warhammer macht das PvP nichtmal annähern Spaß, im RvR-Gebiet kann einem jedes Schwein weglaufen und im BG *zergzerg*

@NDA WotLK braucht keine NDA, da gibts keinen Ruf zu ruinieren. Das Addon ist schon alleine 10x besser als Warhammer. Wenn WAR die NDA fallen lassen würde, wäre es entgültig auch für alle Fanboys gestorben, für die 3 die sich da noch Hoffnungen machen.

btw die gleiche Diskussion hatte ich schon mit Leuten vorm AoC Release. Rede dir nur alles schön Fanboy! Wirst umso härter aufwachen, wenn sie Warhammer noch schnell vor WotLK raushauen um bissl von den Entwicklungskosten wieder reinzuspielen.

Warhammer macht absolut 0 Spaß. Schau dir doch die Leute aufm Betaserver an, da hat absolut niemand lust zu leveln. Da machts mehr Spaß in WoW zum 48959743. eine Daily zu machen.

Aber komm bloß nicht weinend nachm Release angekrochen, kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Jaja, die Warhammer Fanboys die alle Fakten schön reden und das einzige vernünftige MMO verdammen. Classbalance in Warhammer ist ein Witz, RvR-System ist mit der Classbalance lachhaft und die BGs sind totlangweilig und Order ist total imbalanced. Und in Warhammer macht das PvP nichtmal annähern Spaß, im RvR-Gebiet kann einem jedes Schwein weglaufen und im BG *zergzerg*
> 
> @NDA WotLK braucht keine NDA, da gibts keinen Ruf zu ruinieren. Das Addon ist schon alleine 10x besser als Warhammer. Wenn WAR die NDA fallen lassen würde, wäre es entgültig auch für alle Fanboys gestorben, für die 3 die sich da noch Hoffnungen machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Fanboy Nummer2.

Nach Absätzen:

1. Das weisst du alles ... woher? Ah ja, du bist in der Beta, schon klar, sehr glaubhaft und so...(Deinen Argumenten fehlt es langsam an Kreativität)

2. Stimmt...WoW braucht sich keinen Ruf ruinieren, das machen Poster wie du.

3. WoW ist das allerbeste. Wir huldigen dir grosses WoW. Verzeih uns armen Unwissenden useren Frevel etwas anderes zu spielen.

4. Dieser Absatz ist so dämlich, dass kommentiere ich nicht mal.

5. Beleidigend und unnötig... /reported


Ich hab mal ne Frage...
Warum machst du das eigentlich? Ich meine, für dich ist WoW das schönste, tollste, grösste beste Spiel dass es gibt, und wird es wohl auch bleiben...schön. Ich gönne es dir, hörst du, ich GÖNNE es dir, und allen anderen denen es Spass macht von Herzen...es ist ein tolles MMO, ich habs selbst drei Jahre lang gespielt, bzw. spiele es noch immer bis W.A.R beginnt.
Mir und einigen anderen gefällt eben was wir von W.A.R sehen...und deshalb wollen wir es spielen. Wir machen WoW in unseren Threads nicht absichtlich schlecht, und bemühen uns, so wenig bissig wie möglich zu sein, was unsere Comments dazu anbelangt. Wir gehen nicht in euer Forum und schreiben jeden Mist der uns an dem Game stört sofort in irgendwelche Threads, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass W.A.R soviel besser ist.
Was tust du? Du gehst in dieses Forum, und schreibst in äusserst beleidigendem Tonfall Flames gegen ein Spiel, von dem du so gut wie gar nichts weisst. (Sorry aber, bei so hirnlosem Geflame nimmt dich keiner für voll wenn du behauptest in der Beta zu sein)
Für mich stellt sich die Frage...Warum? Versuchst du uns zu "bekehren", auf dass wir armen vom Glauben Abgefallenem dem einzig wahren Gott huldigen? Junge, hier geht es um ein Comuputerspiel...ich suche mir selbst aus was mir Spass macht, dazu brauche ich keine andere Meinung als die meine...und wenn ich mich hinsetze, meinen Gameboy auspacke, und 18 Stunden Pokemon Blau am Stück spiele weils mir Spass macht dann ist es eben so. Wenn ich sage, ok, WoW war nett, Zeit für was Neues, dann ist das eben so. AKzeptier das endlich, du wirst uns nicht davon überzeugen dass wir alle Vollidioten sind, und uns reumütig zu WoW zurücktreiben...mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es hier auch Leute gibt die WoW nie gespielt haben.
Oder hast du vielleicht einfach Angst? Angst davor, dass auf einmal niemand mehr von deinen WoW Chars beeindruckt ist, die du dir erspielt und so toll equippt hast? Weil es auf einmal Leute gibt die sagen: "Ah ja, WoW...ne das spiel ich ja nicht, intressiert mich auch nicht so. Nihilum? Sorry, nie gehört" Wenn es so ist, dann definierst du dein Selbstwertgefühl über völlig falsche Dinge.
Versuchst du uns zu verunsichern? Wenn ja, dann zwei Dinge für dich: 
1. Eingefleischte, informierte Fans des Spiels wirst du mit solchen Comments nicht verunsichern, da sie deine "Argumente" ohnehin nicht für voll nehmen. 
2. Wenn du auf weniger gut informierte abziehlst, zum Zweck ihnen die Freude auf das Spiel zu nehmen, um dich daran zu ergötzen, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ernsthaft Gedanken machen, ob es nicht zu weniges gibt worüber du dich tagtäglich so freuen kannst..und versuchen das zu ändern. Kauf dir nen Hund, mal ein Bild, lern ein Instrument, irgendwas. Aber mach was sinnvolles, wo du nicht anderen Leuten den Tag vermiesen musst.

Nochmal zum Abschluss...lass es einfach. Es ist unnötig, und bringt dir nichts ein, ausser einer Menge gegen dich gerichteter User.

Ich habs jetzt noch einmal im Guten versucht, und hoffe sehr auf Einsicht. Reported bist du jedenfalls, das hast du deinem beleidigendem TOn zu verdanken. Aber das hier war definitiv das letzte mal, dass ich zu einem Spamer so nett war. Ab jetzt gibts von meiner Seite nur noch Reports und bissige Antworten.

P.S. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei der gesamten W.A.R Community @ Buffed für meine bissigen Gegenspams zu solchen Posts....nur in letzter Zeit platzt mir einfach der Kragen, mit welcher Frecheit hier versucht wird etwas auf dass ich mich sehr freue, grundlos niederzumachen. Sorry Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hallo Fanboy Nummer2.
> 
> Nach Absätzen:
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe die Fanboy's nehmen sich das zu Herzen


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute mal entweder sie haben Angst das WoW deswegen einen Dämpfer bekommt, sind einfach neidisch, oder haben einfach Angst davor, so das sie etwas Flamen müssen was sie gar nicht betrifft.

Was treibt sie an das sie an? Fragen über fragen, und ich hoffe sie gehen eines Tages an ihrer eigenen Argumentation zu grunde.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde. 
Ich hab mir, bevor ich die Beta gespielt hab, auch noch Hoffnungen gemacht das mit Warhammer endlich ein gutes MMO kommt mit einem guten PvP-System, ABER NEIN! - die Enttäuschung war umso größer, Warhammer ist einfach totale Scheiße. Das RvR-System mag vom Grundsystem ganz gut sein, aber bringt ja alles nix wenn der Rest vom Spiel solcher Softwaremüll ist. 
Wer hier mit "War ist coming!" rumtönt, macht sich selbst was vor oder hat die Beta nicht gespielt. Schaut in die Betaforen, lest paar Threads und dann denkt mal darüber nach was die Beta-Tester vom dem Spiel halten. Die meisten Spieler sind einfach nur enttäuscht/frustriert, da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss, falls man an einem MMO interessiert ist.

Hellgate/AoC/Warhammer alles der gleiche Müll ...bei allen 3 Spielen gabs Kiddys, die das Game in den Himmel gehypted haben und die Fakten ignoriert haben. Falls Warhammer nach dem Testmonat mehr als 500.000 Abonnenten hat, gibts 1000EU. Warhammer wird ein Nischen-MMO, für irgendwelche Mythic-Fans die auch noch DAoC spielen, man kann es sehr gut mit AoC vergleichen. 

Hyped das Spiel wie ihr wollt, aber irgendwann werdet auch ihr feststellen: Warhammer ist einfach kein gutes/langzeitmotivierendes MMO! Wie gesagt, schau dir das Betaforum an, dann wirst du merken das ich Warhammer *nicht grundlos* flame. Du kannst dich gerne freuen, aber setz die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch an.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde.
> Ich hab mir, bevor ich die Beta gespielt hab, auch noch Hoffnungen gemacht das mit Warhammer endlich ein gutes MMO kommt mit einem guten PvP-System, ABER NEIN! - die Enttäuschung war umso größer, Warhammer ist einfach totale Scheiße. Das RvR-System mag vom Grundsystem ganz gut sein, aber bringt ja alles nix wenn der Rest vom Spiel solcher Softwaremüll ist.
> Wer hier mit "War ist coming!" rumtönt, macht sich selbst was vor oder hat die Beta nicht gespielt. Schaut in die Betaforen, lest paar Threads und dann denkt mal darüber nach was die Beta-Tester vom dem Spiel halten. Die meisten Spieler sind einfach nur enttäuscht/frustriert, da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss, falls man an einem MMO interessiert ist.
> 
> ...



Jagt und verbrennt ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst sagen das du WAR scheiße findest, aber nicht das es Scheiße ist! Scheiße sieht nämlich so aus: [attachment=3844:scheisse.jpg]

Und ich glaube nicht das ich so etwas in mein DvD Laufwerk stecken will! Aber du hast davon sicherlich viel im Kopf! Als wenn WoW jetzt noch so hoch gelobt wird, man. Viele hören auf weil es ihnen kein Spaß mehr macht, was man bei der Community verstehen kann und weils fast wie Arbeiten ist. Kannst du es denn nicht verstehen, dass die Leute irgendwann mal etwas anderes Spielen möchten? Niemand möchte 10 oder mehr Jahre nur ein und das selbe Spiel spielen. Und die die Wow seit release zocken, die werden bestimmt auch mal die Schnauze voll haben, höchstens nach 10 Jahren^^. Ich dachte für Arbeit bekommt man Geld und muss dafür nicht bezahlen!
Sry aber das musste jetzt sein, kannst mich ja flamen wenn du willst.

EDIT: kannst dich ja mit ihm hier zusammen tun:
http://www.myvideo.de/news.php?rubrik=godg...hMember=3389601


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde.


Keiner von uns sagt das WAR der WoW Killer wird, das kann auch keiner behaupter der noch bei Verstand ist. WoW ist der Moloch der Onlinespiele und wird es auch bleiben, daran hat HdrO nichts geändern, AoC auch nicht und WAR wird daran auch nichts ändern.



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich hab mir, bevor ich die Beta gespielt hab, auch noch Hoffnungen gemacht das mit Warhammer endlich ein gutes MMO kommt mit einem guten PvP-System, ABER NEIN! - die Enttäuschung war umso größer, Warhammer ist einfach totale Scheiße. Das RvR-System mag vom Grundsystem ganz gut sein, aber bringt ja alles nix wenn der Rest vom Spiel solcher Softwaremüll ist.


Hmmm..... das ist einfach eine geschmacksfrage, es gibt spielsysteme die mag man oder mag sie nicht, was gefällt dir denn an Warhammer nicht, einfach ein paar argumente ohne groß irgendwelche NDA zu verletzen, und wir können in ruhe darüber diskutieren.



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Wer hier mit "War ist coming!" rumtönt, macht sich selbst was vor oder hat die Beta nicht gespielt. Schaut in die Betaforen, lest paar Threads und dann denkt mal darüber nach was die Beta-Tester vom dem Spiel halten. Die meisten Spieler sind einfach nur enttäuscht/frustriert, da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss, falls man an einem MMO interessiert ist.


Kann ich nen link haben, ich such nicht gerne wärend der Unterrichtszeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Hellgate/AoC/Warhammer alles der gleiche Müll ...bei allen 3 Spielen gabs Kiddys, die das Game in den Himmel gehypted haben und die Fakten ignoriert haben. Falls Warhammer nach dem Testmonat mehr als 500.000 Abonnenten hat, gibts 1000EU. Warhammer wird ein Nischen-MMO, für irgendwelche Mythic-Fans die auch noch DAoC spielen, man kann es sehr gut mit AoC vergleichen.


Sehen wir aus wie Kiddys? würde mal sagen nein, meine Flames richtung war halten sich in grenzen und ich kritisier auch nur das wo die gesamte Comunnity weis das es nicht Blanced ist, nämlich das PvP. Und das es ein Nieschenprodukt werden soll? Mir egal solang ich mit netten leuten zusammenspiel reicht 1 Server mit 4000 Leuten mehr als nur aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Falls Warhammer nach dem Testmonat mehr als 500.000 Abonnenten hat, gibts 1000EU


Ok, darauf lege ich dich fest, entweder ist mein Konto nach 2 Monaten um 1.000 Euro reicher, oder ich muss dir recht geben, das finde ich einen guten Kompromiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Hyped das Spiel wie ihr wollt, aber irgendwann werdet auch ihr feststellen: Warhammer ist einfach kein gutes/langzeitmotivierendes MMO! Wie gesagt, schau dir das Betaforum an, dann wirst du merken das ich Warhammer *nicht grundlos* flame. Du kannst dich gerne freuen, aber setz die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch an.


Wir Hypen nicht wir freuen uns das das Spiel bald rauskommt, das kein spiel Perfekt ist sehen wir daran das wir etwas geschockt waren das ein Teil des Contents nachgeliefert wird, das Hypen überlassen wir den anderen.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde.
> Ich hab mir, bevor ich die Beta gespielt hab, auch noch Hoffnungen gemacht das mit Warhammer endlich ein gutes MMO kommt mit einem guten PvP-System, ABER NEIN! - die Enttäuschung war umso größer, Warhammer ist einfach totale Scheiße. Das RvR-System mag vom Grundsystem ganz gut sein, aber bringt ja alles nix wenn der Rest vom Spiel solcher Softwaremüll ist.
> Wer hier mit "War ist coming!" rumtönt, macht sich selbst was vor oder hat die Beta nicht gespielt. Schaut in die Betaforen, lest paar Threads und dann denkt mal darüber nach was die Beta-Tester vom dem Spiel halten. Die meisten Spieler sind einfach nur enttäuscht/frustriert, da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss, falls man an einem MMO interessiert ist.
> 
> ...



Komisch also im so nen forum wo sich beta tester rumtreiben wird genau das gegenteil von den tesern behauptet.....tjopa wenn soll ich glauben ?

A: einen WoW fanboy der süchtelt und selbst sagt das "da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss" wenn dir das deine stimmen im kopf sagen das du es musst hm dan musst du es wohl. 
B: anderen beta testern die es schaffen sachlich zu dokumentieren.

Hm wie du siehst hab ich die wahl der qual und wenig spricht für dich, im gegenteil.
Ah so neben bei ^^ bei WoW gabs auch so leute die genau das gesagt haben ^^ pustekuchen .

Ah und WAR wird erfolgreich WoW stirbt aus und du wirst mit den servern zusammen offline gehen und bist dannn ganz allein......ah naja hast ja noch deine stimmen im kopf.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde.
> Ich hab mir, bevor ich die Beta gespielt hab, auch noch Hoffnungen gemacht das mit Warhammer endlich ein gutes MMO kommt mit einem guten PvP-System, ABER NEIN! - die Enttäuschung war umso größer, Warhammer ist einfach totale Scheiße. Das RvR-System mag vom Grundsystem ganz gut sein, aber bringt ja alles nix wenn der Rest vom Spiel solcher Softwaremüll ist.
> Wer hier mit "War ist coming!" rumtönt, macht sich selbst was vor oder hat die Beta nicht gespielt. Schaut in die Betaforen, lest paar Threads und dann denkt mal darüber nach was die Beta-Tester vom dem Spiel halten. Die meisten Spieler sind einfach nur enttäuscht/frustriert, da man weiterhin WoW zocken muss, falls man an einem MMO interessiert ist.
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten: Du bist ein WoW-Progamer oder doch nur ein kleiner Forentroll? Mit dem Geld nehme ich dich beim Wort,aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du zu denen,die am Ende ihren 2mm kleinen Freund einkneifen und mit einem neuen Account neu rumflamen. Ist doch schon komisch,dass Forentroll immer Accounts ohne Ausarbeitung und kleinem Postcounter haben.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juli 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Nein, um an der Open Beta teilzunehmen brauchst du nur die Pre Order Box. Wenn du am vorzeitigen Spielstart teilnehmen möchtest und die dort erstellten Charakter behalten möchest, brauchst du die CE. Aber wie Vorposter schon sagten, sind die Sachen schon ausverkauft, du kannst eben nur bei Ebay viermal so teure PO kaufen.



Failed. Wirst Chars nicht übernehmen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Failed. Wirst Chars nicht übernehmen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er meinte die Chars aus dem vorzeitigen Spielstart, ansonsten wäre das lächerlich, wenn man 3 Tage früher spielen darf aber dann nicht seinen Char übernehmen darf.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr seid so Kiddys die in WOW keinen Erfolg hatten und nun händeringend nach nem MMO suchen und dann so tun als ob Warhammer der WoW-Killer werden würde.




Reportet. Und Arthas Menethil gleich mit.

Bitte Mods, schmeisst ihn ENDLICH aus dem Forum!
Keiner der hier regelmässig postet hat so einen miesen, untergriffigen, unverschämten Ton drauf. Ich sag nur: vom Stil her = Violator, und das gilt für "qwertzuerwr" genau wie für "Arthas Menethil"...meiner Meinung nach zweimal derselbe Poster mit unterschiedlichen Accounts.

Bei Violator habt ihr die richtigen Schritte gesetzt, bitte macht hier ebenfalls das, was die Community von euch erwartet. Wir wollen hier in Ruhe diskutieren, und von so einem Mist verschont bleiben.

@ Community...versucht nicht mit ihm zu diskutieren, bitte....reportet ihn und schreibt euch seine Banmeldung in die Signatur wenns soweit ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

Reporten tun wir doch, aber mir liegen immer so argumente auf der Zunge die ich gerne von ihm Beantwortet hätte, zuzugeben das man keine ahnung hat ist für die doch Schlimmer als einen Bann zu kassieren, dann sich neu anzumelden und dann weiterzuflamen ohne auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juli 2008)

Mein Standpunkt zu WoW: Es ist ein sehr gelungenes MMO, das sein Genre revolutioniert hat. Doch dann ist etwas grausames passiert: Die Kiddieseuche kam, zog die Community in einen tiefen Abgrund. Ganz erlich, WoW hat immerncoh eine Menge Potenzial, doch weil Blizz so geldgeil ist, wird das nichts. GMs müssten härter durchgreifen, Equip müsste generft werden und so weiter... das kennt ihr ja alle.

Mein Standpunkt zu WAR: Bitte Entwickler reißt euch zusammen und macht etwas aus dem Spiel. Es hat eine Menge neue Ideen, auch eine Menge Potenzial, und es liegt bei euch das umzusetzen. Ich werde erlich gsagt zunehmend skeptischer, was diverse Streichungen angeht. Nicht nur das Klassen fehlen, auch so Sachen wie die individuelle Veränderung des Charakters die wohl gestrichen wurde. Ich denke, bei Release werden viele abspringen, da viele ein fertiges Spiel erwarten. Dann liegt es wiederum an Mythic, das Spiel fertig zu machen. WoW war bei Release auch nicht fertig, was viele vergessen haben, und es hat lange gedauert, bis es zu dem wurde, was es jetzt ist.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Ist doch das gleiche wie es in Second Life war. Wo es noch recht unbekannt war, war da alles friedlich. Und mit dem Hype kamen dann alle möglichen Leute die da nix zu suchen haben. Von Perversern, Kindern, Möchtegerns, Betrüger, Werbefritzen usw.

Man nennt sowas glaube ich Trend oder Gruppenzwang. Ich meine, geh mal auf die Straße und frag wieso die Leute rauchen. "Ja damals haben alle geraucht".
Ein MMO muss nicht gut sein, wenn genug Leute es schön reden und einen Trend setzen spielen es die Leute auch so. Man meckert dann zwar immer über Fehler usw. aber aufhören will irgendwie niemand.

WoW ist nett, aber nur ein nettes PvE Spiel und auch nur während dem Weg zum Max. Level.
Danach rennt man in eine Endlosschleife von Items Farmen... naja ich schweife ab.

Was ich jedenfalls sagen will : UO, Daoc, EQ hatten allesamt ne vergleichsweise Superfreundliche Community, da diese Spiele nie nen wirklichen Hype hatten und Störenfriede nie was davon hörten. Sobald das Spiel aber in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt wird kommen die Störenfriede. Nicht jeder ist ein potenzieller Störenfried aber es gibt nunmal Menschen die sind einfach nicht für MMO´s gemacht.
Dass so viele auf den Hype aufspringen ist auch kein Wunder. Der Mensch ist nunmal von Natur aus neugierig und probiert gern neue Dinge aus. Ein Familienvater mit 3 Kindern, mitte 40 der WoW spielt ? Zu Daoc/EQ Zeiten war das wohl undenkbar. Und dann gibts ja noch die Leute die einfach nur Stören wollen. Seien es Chinafarmer, Ebayhändler oder die Griefplayer, ja es gibt wirklich Spieler die ein MMO nur deswegen spielen, weil sie dort die Chance haben andere Spieler zu ärgern.

Von daher finde ich es sogar eher positiv, wenn ein MMO nicht SO groß wird, denn dann bleiben die meisten negativen Nebenwirkungen wenigstens aus.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Er meinte die Chars aus dem vorzeitigen Spielstart, ansonsten wäre das lächerlich, wenn man 3 Tage früher spielen darf aber dann nicht seinen Char übernehmen darf.


Wenn er das meint, dann soll ers auch schreiben. So wars eine falsche Information 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2008)

Da ich WOW in seiner Anfangsphase auch gespielt hab   ( das waren noch Zeiten )
und dann mit lvl 53 davon abgerückt bin, habe ich mir auch lange überlegt WAR von Anfang an zu spielen.
Bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen das man bei Warhammer generell nichts falsch machen kann ^^ , seis WH 40k oder Warhammer (was die Strategiespiele angeht )
Ich hoffe Mythic und EA werden es nicht versauen indem sie Blizzard sein wollen und wos nur geht Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Gute GM´s die die Kidds und Chinas unter Kontrolle haben sind ein !!>>MUST HAVE<<!!


Ich hoffe für uns alle das es ein gloreicher Einstieg für das Warhammeruniversum in die Welt der MMO´s sein wird
Selbst mit Streichungen sind es immer noch 20 Klassen! und genug Content um Satt zu werden ^^


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Bei WAR gibts ja unseren Sterntaler (Communitymanager) und wer ihn noch von Daoc kennt weiss, dass er stets immer mit seiner ganzen Energie bei der Sache ist.

Denke bei WAR wird deutlich härter durchgegriffen werden. Sterni wird die GM´s schon ordentlich einnorden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (21. Juli 2008)

bitte nich gleich flamen wenn die frage hier schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde. Ich habe die War Vorbestellerbox gekauft und würde nun wissen ob die nur mit der Collectors editon oder auch mit der Normallen version geht?


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Yondaime schrieb:


> bitte nich gleich flamen wenn die frage hier schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde. Ich habe die War Vorbestellerbox gekauft und würde nun wissen ob die nur mit der Collectors editon oder auch mit der Normallen version geht?



Also an der Open Beta wirst du teilnehmen können.
Vorzeitiger Spielstart wird auch möglich sein, das wars dann aber auch.

Nach Release musst du einen Key einer CE Version eingeben, ansonsten wird der Account gesperrt und du musst einen neuen mit ner normalen Version eröffnen. 

Also es funktioniert nicht mit ner normalen Version und das war auch nie so geplant. Die PO-Box ist ein Extra für Vorbesteller der CE und sollte eigentlich nur in Verbindung einer CE Bestellung verkauft werden. Aber Amazon und Gamestop habens verbockt.


----------



## Yondaime (21. Juli 2008)

aber es kann doch net mehr PO boxen geben als Colectors edititionen


----------



## Eratur (21. Juli 2008)

Gibts auch nicht, wie schon gesagt gabs bei Amazon ein Fehler im System. Weshalb beide einzelnt verkauft wurden. Nun haben einige eine PO ohne CE und andere eine CE ohne PO. Jetzt wird die PO versucht teuer zu verkaufen von den Leute die die einzelnt erworben haben.


----------



## Dilius (21. Juli 2008)

hi also ich verstehe gar nichts mehr -.-

ich will das game gerne vorbestellen. erstmal die frage habe ich etwas spielentscheidenes davon? scheiß auf den beta zugang. ich meine so wie bei age of conen zum beispiel, da haben die vorbesteller ein mammut als reittier, was es jetzt eben nicht mehr gibt. oder soll ich mir warhammer ganz normal am release im laden holen?


----------



## Eratur (21. Juli 2008)

Also PO haste ohne die CE im anschlag leider nichts davon. Die PO ist mehr oder weniger, als so ne art Anzahlung für die CE gedacht und sollte nur im Bundle verkauft werden.

Nur die PO zu kaufen bringt nichts, weil du die gegenstände aus der PO nicht ins hauptgame übernehmen kannst ohne CE key. Warte lieber bis Release oder bestell dir die normale Version vor.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen das man bei Warhammer generell nichts falsch machen kann ^^ , seis WH 40k oder Warhammer (was die Strategiespiele angeht )



Mir haben bisher auch alle Warhammer und Warhammer 40K Spiele gefallen, bis auf Soulstorm (aber das ist wieder ne andere Sache).
Ich hoffe ich werde WAR auch auf anhieb mögen, freue mich schon auf das Spiel und auf Dawn of War 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Mir haben bisher auch alle Warhammer und Warhammer 40K Spiele gefallen, bis auf Soulstorm (aber das ist wieder ne andere Sache).
> Ich hoffe ich werde WAR auch auf anhieb mögen, freue mich schon auf das Spiel und auf Dawn of War 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, langsam wirds zeit für die Tyraniden.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja, langsam wirds zeit für die Tyraniden.



Ach die können von mir aus da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst^^ Hauptsache Orks, Chaos Spacemarines und Space Marines!


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Tyraniden werden wohl nicht kommen.
In DoW 2 sind nur 4 Rassen zum Start geplant, also wie am Anfang bei DoW, um die Leute in das neue Spielkonzept einzubringen. Ich denke sie werden wieder die üblichen Rassen nehmen(Space Marines und Orks stehen ja schon fest, also werden noch Chaos Space Marines und Eldar kommen, denke ich), um die Masse anzulocken....., obwohl ich sagen muss Tyraniden sind nach Space und Chaos Space Marines eine der beliebtesten Rassen.
Hat zwar irgendwie nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das geht ja schon einige Seiten so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Tyraniden werden wohl nicht kommen.
> In DoW 2 sind nur 4 Rassen zum Start geplant, also wie am Anfang bei DoW, um die Leute in das neue Spielkonzept einzubringen. Ich denke sie werden wieder die üblichen Rassen nehmen(Space Marines und Orks stehen ja schon fest, also werden noch Chaos Space Marines und Eldar kommen, denke ich), um die Masse anzulocken....., obwohl ich sagen muss Tyraniden sind nach Space und Chaos Space Marines eine der beliebtesten Rassen.
> Hat zwar irgendwie nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das geht ja schon einige Seiten so
> 
> ...



Ich bitte dich, auch wenn mich die Tyraniden nicht so sehr interessieren, sind sie die EINZIGE Rasse die mann bei DoW noch nicht spielen konnte, weil die Engine halt nicht dafür gemacht wurde. Das hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, vielleicht finde ich den Bericht ja wieder. Und in DoW 2 könnte man die Tyraniden dann gut einbauen.

Edit: Hab bisschen gegoogelt aber den Bericht nicht mehr gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür hab ich ein hübsches Video gefunden das zumindest vermuten lässt, dass die Tyraniden gleich am start mit dabei sein werden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm4EZ5uPmlo


----------



## Chiroc (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe ja noch darauf, dass in DoW2 endlich die Dark Angels ordentlich dargestellt werden...Dunkelgrüne Landspeeder und Terminatoren, pah!


----------



## Targuss (22. Juli 2008)

Sagt ma was wollt ihr eigentlich da steht doch ganz klar, 





Targuss schrieb:


> Wenn du am *vorzeitigen Spielstart* teilnehmen möchtest und die dort erstellten Charakter behalten möchest, brauchst du die CE.


 Ich HABE es geschrieben.


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, auch wenn mich die Tyraniden nicht so sehr interessieren, sind sie die EINZIGE Rasse die mann bei DoW noch nicht spielen konnte, weil die Engine halt nicht dafür gemacht wurde. Das hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, vielleicht finde ich den Bericht ja wieder. Und in DoW 2 könnte man die Tyraniden dann gut einbauen.
> 
> Edit: Hab bisschen gegoogelt aber den Bericht nicht mehr gefunden
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar grade nicht wo du Tyraniden gesehen hast, aber mir sind sie wohl entgangen oder hab ich irgendwas in dem Video falsch interpretiert, naja egal. Das Video ist auf alle Fälle übelst geil und lässt mal auf ein richtig schön designetes Spiel hoffen. Mit dem Video dürfte auch feststehen, dass die 3 Rasse die Eldar sind und nur noch eine Rasse fehtl....Tyraniden, Chaos Space Marines, Imperiale Armee...alles ist noch offen.
Kannte bis jetzt nur die Vides von der offiziellen Page, aber dies hat mich noch mehr beeindrückt......jetzt fehlt nur noch so eine Sequenz in Spielfilmlänge..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Hab grad gesehen, dass das ja schon auf der offiziellen Page ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar grade nicht wo du Tyraniden gesehen hast, aber mir sind sie wohl entgangen oder hab ich irgendwas in dem Video falsch interpretiert, naja egal.



Die Tyraniden könnten diese grüne Wolke sein die am ende am Nachthimmel zusehen ist. Die Eldar Tusse sagt ja : ''This planet is their's'' oder so und dann zeigt sie auf den himmel und da sieht man so eine grüne Wolke.


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Tyraniden könnten diese grüne Wolke sein die am ende am Nachthimmel zusehen ist. Die Eldar Tusse sagt ja : ''This planet is their's'' oder so und dann zeigt sie auf den himmel und da sieht man so eine grüne Wolke.


Achso, stimmt, da kannste recht haben. Ich hatte nicht richtig verstanden was die gesagt hat, der Sound war einfach zu laut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es könnte aber auch das Chaos sein.....


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt, da kannste recht haben. Ich hatte nicht richtig verstanden was die gesagt hat, der Sound war einfach zu laut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja könnte auch sein. Würde mich auch freuen, aber eine neue Rasse ins Spiel zu bringen machts doch eigentlich noch interessanter. Naja die Zeit wird es uns Zeigen welche Rasse nun die vierte für das Spiel sein wird.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juli 2008)

Es wird laufen wie immer, alle Parteien kommen zur alles entscheidenden Schlacht herran, Chaos gegen Space Marines, Orks und Eldar immer mittendrin, wo grad was los ist, und dann kommen auf einmal von allen Seiten Tyraniden angestürmt, die Space Marines versuchen sie aufzuhalten, das Chaos und die Eldar wollen nur ihre eigene Haut retten und flüchten, und die Orks gehen auf Tyraniden und Space Marines gleichermaßen los.

Ich hoffe einfach nur das wir Gorgutz wiedersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (22. Juli 2008)

Ich fidns doof das die skaven wohl ausgestorben scheinen im 40k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hatten soviel potential ..


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach nur das wir Gorgutz wiedersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch. ich fand seine Sprüche bei Dark Crusade am besten, wenn man das feindliche Hauptlager angegriffen hat. Leider hat sein Humor bei Soulstorm nachgelassen und seine Stimme fand ich bei Dark Crusade auch passender als bei Soulstorm.


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich fidns doof das die skaven wohl ausgestorben scheinen im 40k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warhammer (Fantasy) und Warhammer-40k haben doch gar nichts miteinander zu tun laut offizieller Quellen. Die Skaven passten anscheinend einfach nicht ins 40k-Universum.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für dieses FAQ!

Ich schau jetzt zum ersten mal in dem WAR Forum vorbei, da ich langsam interesse an Warhammer habe. Für die Beta hab ich mich schon vor ein paar Wochen angemeldet doch bekomme leider keinen Code.

DEshalb die Frage:
Gibts die Pre-Order Box noch ? (Wurde vllt schon beantwortet, hab was ähnliches gelesen aber habe keine ahnung was eine Pre-Order Box ist, muss ja wohl mehr sein als die genannten Sachen.)
2.Wenn ja, ist die Pre-Order Box schon das Spiel an sich, bzw die Installation-CD und einem Account Key für das dann fertige WAR. (Kann natürlich nur verwendet werden wenn WAR Server und spiel schon draußen ist.)
3. Gibts die Collecters Edition noch und wenn ja ist da ein Beta Key ?
4. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Closed Beta und einer Open Beta ?

Wie gesagt bin zumersten mal im WAR Forum und habe keine Ahnung von WAR.

mfg Big_Tank


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Juli 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für dieses FAQ!
> 
> ...



Zu 1. und 3.: Mit Glück bekommt man noch eine PO oder CE, wobei vor allem letzteres vor Release wohl das doppelte des Einkaufspreises bei Ebay kosten wird. Echte Fans (wie ich) verkaufen ihre CE natürlich nicht. Und eigentlich sollte eine CE sowieso nur mit PO verkauft werden,wenn Amazon nicht geschlafen hätte.

zu 2. Bei der PO ist nur ein Zettel mit 3 Nummern dabei. Eine Nummer für die Open-Beta, eine für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg und eine für die exklusiven Spielgegenstände (nette Spielereien wie ein Startring). Den Client muss man sich online ladenoder kann einen vorhandenen Betaclient eventuell updaten (?) .

zu 4. Kommt auf den Entwickler an. Bei WAR waren in der CB nur eingeladene Leute, bei der OB sind dann anscheinend die der CB sowie die PO-Besitzer.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

So, hab mich nun bisschen im WAR Forum umgesehen und stöße öfters auf etwas wie WOW vs. WAr oder WoW scheiße, WAR scheiße, boon usw.

Wieso streiten sich Leute um Spiele ?
Ich seh keinen Sin darin, jeder soll das Spielen was ihm gefällt, jeder der sagt WAR oder WoW ist absolut scheiße, weiss auch das es nicht so ist, trozdem wird soo oft darüber gestritten. Normal diskutieren wäre kein problem, aber es wir gestritten (Öfters).

Anstatt zu versuchen normal über die Spiele zu reden wird gestritten. Man könnte die Zeit sinvoller nutzten.
Jeder darf Spielen was er will, und finds scheiße das manche Anfangen sich über ein SPIEL zu streiten.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

danke dir.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Zu 1. und 3.: Mit Glück bekommt man noch eine PO oder CE, wobei vor allem letzteres vor Release wohl das doppelte des Einkaufspreises bei Ebay kosten wird. Echte Fans (wie ich) verkaufen ihre CE natürlich nicht. Und eigentlich sollte eine CE sowieso nur mit PO verkauft werden,wenn Amazon nicht geschlafen hätte.
> 
> zu 2. Bei der PO ist nur ein Zettel mit 3 Nummern dabei. Eine Nummer für die Open-Beta, eine für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg und eine für die exklusiven Spielgegenstände (nette Spielereien wie ein Startring). Den Client muss man sich online ladenoder kann einen vorhandenen Betaclient eventuell updaten (?) .
> 
> zu 4. Kommt auf den Entwickler an. Bei WAR waren in der CB nur eingeladene Leute, bei der OB sind dann anscheinend die der CB sowie die PO-Besitzer.



Dank dir. Kann es sein das man sich schon für die Open Beta anmelden kann, aber diese noch nicht da ist ?


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Juli 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Dank dir. Kann es sein das man sich schon für die Open Beta anmelden kann, aber diese noch nicht da ist ?


lass ma das triple posten^^, in open Beta kommste ja nur mit der Vorbesttellerbox rein, und die Open Beta beginnt "in wenigen Wochen"(Zitat von den News heute), so kann man das mit dem "Öffentlichkeitdingsda" verstehen^^


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> lass ma das triple posten^^, in open Beta kommste ja nur mit der Vorbesttellerbox rein, und die Open Beta beginnt "in wenigen Wochen"(Zitat von den News heute), so kann man das mit dem "Öffentlichkeitdingsda" verstehen^^


sp jetzt hab ichs vollkommen verstanden, danke ^^


----------



## Targuss (22. Juli 2008)

Sorry schonmal, aber: Wenn du dir die FAQ aufmerksam durchgelesen hast hättest du dir die Fragen fast sparen können. Trotzdem schön, dass du keinen neuen Thread eröffnet hast.


Gibts die Pre-Order Box noch ? (Wurde vllt schon beantwortet, hab was ähnliches gelesen aber habe keine ahnung was eine Pre-Order Box ist, muss ja wohl mehr sein als die genannten Sachen.)



Targuss schrieb:


> *7. Kann man noch eine Pre Order in Verbindung mit der Collectors Edition kaufen?*
> 
> Nein, sie ist ausverkauft. Nur einzelne Collectors Editions kann man mit sehr viel Glück noch beim örtlichen Gamestop Einzelhändler kaufen (Das mit den vereinzelten Versionen bei Gamestop ist mittlerweile aber auch schon sehr lange her). Sonst natürlich zu überteuerten Preisen bei Ebay & Co.




Wenn ja, ist die Pre-Order Box schon das Spiel an sich, bzw die Installation-CD und einem Account Key für das dann fertige WAR. (Kann natürlich nur verwendet werden wenn WAR Server und spiel schon draußen ist.)

In der Pre Order Box hast du jeweils einen Key für die aufgeführten Sachen:


Targuss schrieb:


> *1. Die Pre Order, was habe ich mir da eigentlich gekauft?*
> 
> Mit dem Pre Order Paket hast du dir...
> -*garantierten Zugang zu Open Beta* gekauft.
> ...




Gibts die Collecters Edition noch und wenn ja ist da ein Beta Key ?

Dasselbe wie zu 1. Die CE wird erst erscheinen, wenn das Spiel fertig ist, also wirst du darin auch keinen Beta Key finden. Der Beta key ist, wie schon gesagt, bei der Pre Order Box dabei.


4. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Closed Beta und einer Open Beta ?



Targuss schrieb:


> *2. Was ist die Open Beta und wann fängt sie an?*
> 
> Die Open Beta ist eigentlich keine Open Beta wie man sie vielleicht von andern Spielen her kennt. An der Beta von Warhammer Online dürfen diejenigen teilnehmen, welche entweder bereits bei der Closed Beta dabei waren oder sich Zugang durch die Pre Order Box gekauft haben. Wann diese Beta anfängt kann euch niemand sagen, da dieses Datum, falls es überhaupt schon festgelegt ist, streng geheim gehalten wird. Eine Open Beta an der JEDER teilnehmen kann wird es nicht geben.


Bei den meisten Spielen ist eine Open Beta eher eine Testversion.

An der Closed Beta dürfen nur Menschen mit viel Glück oder Kreativität teilnehmen, den Zugang zur "Open Beta" konnte man sich mit der Pre Order Box kaufen.

Noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Beta Typen: ist wohl, dass bei der Closed Beta eine NDA zu beachten ist. Das heißt, Teilnehmer der CB dürfen NICHTS über Spielinhalte verraten.


Warum streiten sich viele über Spiele?
Ich denke, viele User sehen ihr Spiel als eine Art Religion an, und nur ein Spiel ist das Richtige. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. Juli 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich denke, viele User sehen ihr Spiel als eine Art Religion an, und nur ein Spiel ist das Richtige. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.




Und ein paar besondere Frösche glauben deswegen eine Art heiligen Krieg der gehirnamputierten Art gegen jedes Spiel entfesseln zu müssen, dass sie als "Bedrohung" ihrer kleinen Onlinewelt auffassen. Meine ehrliche Meinung zu dem Thema ist unter anderem weiter oben gepostet, und ich ergänze hier, dass solche Provokateure ganz einfach so dermassen amtlich einen an der Klatsche haben, dass sie den Erdboden nicht mal im Freien Fall finden würden.


----------



## Stancer (22. Juli 2008)

Mhhh warum sich die Leute streiten ?

Naja so ganz verstehe ich das auch nicht aber es gibt da wohl folgende Gründe :

1. Jeder betrachtet sein Spiel als das beste und versucht deswegen andere auch davon zu überzeugen. Geschmäcker sind aber eben verschieden und so prallen 2 Meinungen aufeinander die sich nicht mal einen mm annähern. Jeder ist davon überzeugt "DAS BESTE" Spiel zu spielen.

2. Angst : Anscheinend haben viele WoW Spieler Angst, dass WAR der WoW Killer wird und ihre Server plötzlich leer sind. Angst gute Ingame-Freunde zu verlieren oder dass sich die geliebte Gilde auflöst, da sie zu WAR wechselt.  Also versuchen diese Spieler (man nennt sie auch gerne Fanboys) die WAR Fans davon zu überzeugen, dass WAR schlecht ist. Dabei werden auch gerne angebliche Erfahrungen aus der Beta erfunden. Dabei ist es absolut unrealistisch, dass WoW durch WAR sterben wird.

3. WAR Fans versuchen dagegen natürlich möglichst viele Leute davon zu überzeugen, zu WAR zu wechseln und reden dann andere MMO´s wiederum schlecht, bzw setzen dort an, wo in anderen MMO´s ernüchterung oder Frust herrscht.

4. Letzter und vermutlich wichtigster Punkt : Generationenkonflikt !!! Vor WoW war der MMO Sektor eher ein Nischenbereich, alles war friede, freude, Eierkuchen. Mit WoW drang der Massenmarkt in die MMO Sparte und Gegenstände waren auf einmal das wichtigste in einem MMO. Vorher war der Hauptgrund ein MMO zu spielen vor allem zusammen mit Freunden spass zu haben. Mit WoW kamen auch sehr viele neue Spieler in den MMO Sektor und nicht alle davon sind MMO tauglich. So mangelt es manchen oftmals an geistiger Reife, denn zu Beginn der MMO´s mit Titeln wie Ultima Online konnten sich nicht viele einen Internetzugang leisten. Flatrates gabs da noch nicht und somit waren eigentlich fast alle dort Erwachsen und verhielten sich entsprechend sozial. Was ein pupertärer 14 Jähriger mit einem anonymen Internetzugang so alles macht muss ich wohl nicht erklären.
Tja und diese, ich nenn sie mal Old-School-MMO´ler, treffen nun auf die neue Generation an Spielern. Die Alten haben ganz ander Vorstellungen davon, worum es in einem MMO geht als die Jungen. Den Alten geht es vor allem um soziale Kontakte und Spass sowie die Charakterrolle. Den Jungen eher darum sich mit anderen zu messen.

Das sind jedenfalls meine Theorien.

FAKT IST ABER : WAR und WoW lassen sich überhaupt nicht vergleichen und das wollen diese Leute nicht einsehen. Das Grundprinzip ist zwar gleich, aber man kann einen Porsche auch nicht mit einem Fiat Panda vergleichen, obwohl beides Autos sind. Beim Porsche liegt der Schwerpunkt woanders als beim Fiat, so ists auch bei WAR und WoW.


----------



## ElWimmero (22. Juli 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach is das Ganze sowieso öhm .... etwas unüberlegt, über neue Spiele dermaßen zu schimpfen.

Leute welche solche Aussagen an den Tag legen um ein Spiel ins schlechte Licht zu rücken fehlt irgendwie was.

Ich bin um JEDES Spiel froh das erscheint!!! Nur weil ab und zu auch schlechte Games rauskommen muss man diese doch nicht kaufen ...

Seit doch froh über alles Neue das hervorgebracht wird! 

Umso mehr Auswahl, umso eher ist für jeden was dabei.

Halst doch nicht scheinbar zwanghaft jedem euren Spielstil und eure Spielfavouriten auf.

So etwas ist schlichtweg einfach nur unhöflich und extrem arogant.

Seit ein bisschen offener was Neues betrifft oder sitzt ihr zuhause vorm Kamin und hört mit eurem Holzradio die Reichsnews? ich denke nicht.... die Zeiten ändern sich!

Wenn euch ein Game nicht passt na dann hört doch sofort auf damit und befasst euch nicht mehr damit... nützt die Zeit lieber um was andres zu machn vl gibts irgendwo n andres Game das euch mehr zusagt und euren Vorstellungen eines eurer Meinung nach perfekten Spielkonzepts entspricht. 

Vl habt ihr es auch schon gefunden ... dann fettes gz. aber warum spielt ihr es dann nicht und beschäftigt euch noch immer mit etwas das ihr NICHT mögt?!

lg Tom


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juli 2008)

Sag das nicht uns, sag das all den "WAR wird so scheiße, spielt lieber WoW" und so weiter und so fort brüllern, wir sind nur Spieler die sich freuen das ihr favorisiertes Spiel endlich erscheinen wird.


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

MMO mit goblins freu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (22. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sag das nicht uns, sag das all den "WAR wird so scheiße, spielt lieber WoW" und so weiter und so fort brüllern, wir sind nur Spieler die sich freuen das ihr favorisiertes Spiel endlich erscheinen wird.



Sry wenns vl so rüber kam... ich hab nicht euch gemeint ^^

ich denk jeder wird wissn wer sich betroffn fühln darf / soll und wer nicht.

ich post zwar nicht oft was weil es e einige kompetente leute hier im forum gibt welche mir ausm herzn sprechn ... aber ich bin sicherlich auch jeden tag ne ganze weile damit beschäftigt foren nach interessanten infos zu durchforsten.

daher kenn ich die ganzen leute inklusive ihrer macken eh recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (23. Juli 2008)

Da es mir zu peinlich ist nen neuen Fred u eröffnen fra ich nu einfach mal hier

Frage ist ja nu auch selten doof, aber..

ist WAR nun offiziell schon herausgegen oder läuft noch die Beta *duck


----------



## Hühü1 (23. Juli 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Da es mir zu peinlich ist nen neuen Fred u eröffnen fra ich nu einfach mal hier
> 
> Frage ist ja nu auch selten doof, aber..
> 
> ist WAR nun offiziell schon herausgegen oder läuft noch die Beta *duck






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beta läuft schon die gilden beta hat letztens angefangen und bald die open beta.(open beta keine "jeder darf rein beta")


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Juli 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Da es mir zu peinlich ist nen neuen Fred u eröffnen fra ich nu einfach mal hier
> 
> Frage ist ja nu auch selten doof, aber..
> 
> ist WAR nun offiziell schon herausgegen oder läuft noch die Beta *duck



dafür ist der Thread ja da, das nicht jeder gleich was neues aufmacht 

und zu deiner frage, es läuft noch die Closed Beta, in ein paar Wochen gibts die Open Beta für die Pre Order besitzer, und dann kommt der Releas und es wird verkauft.


----------



## Gramarye (23. Juli 2008)

Wooohoooo open beta und release!! /freu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Gramarye spricht mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geile Signatur übrigens, sollten sich mehr Leute zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## Zaratres (23. Juli 2008)

is nachgemacht ich weis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (23. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> is nachgemacht ich weis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die idee gefällt mir aber auch..


----------



## Zaratres (23. Juli 2008)

der song passt dazu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iY39N3fjcp0 hihihi (und ja ich mag die musik auten is cool heutzutage XD)


----------



## Solassard (24. Juli 2008)

Warum sagt mir mein gefühl das es ziemlich genau mit WotlK von WoW rauskommen wird


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen ein paar Tage früher, dann springen schon wieder 30% der Leute zu Woltk hinüber und wir haben unsere ruhe beim Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

SO, jetzt stell ich mal eine These in den Raum....was ist eigentlich, wenn Blizzard und EA Beide einer höheren Kraft zu Gehorsam verpflichtet sind, und wir hier alle Manipuliert werden? Sie beobachten euch! Sie kennen jeden unserer Schritte! Sie werden euch holen! JAAA EUCH!!! AHHHRGH *in Zwangsjacke strampel*

23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 !!!


----------



## Zaratres (24. Juli 2008)

mork und gork is watching you Sorzzara...


----------



## Luvadea (24. Juli 2008)

Die sollen mal langsam mit den Fall der NDA und der PO beta rausrücken...
langsam geht mir die warterei auf den nerv...


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> Die sollen mal langsam mit den Fall der NDA und der PO beta rausrücken...
> langsam geht mir die warterei auf den nerv...



im moment kommen ja viele Infos durch da ja E3 war, war schonmal viel schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber es kann ja nur aufwärts gehen.


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

@Sorzorra:

NDA
N=14 (.Buchstabe des Alphabets)
D=4
A=1

PO
P=16
O=15


(1+4) + 4 + 1 + (1+6) + (1+5) =23!!!!!

DAS ist der Beweis!!!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (24. Juli 2008)

Kappi schrieb:


> @Sorzorra:
> 
> NDA
> N=14 (.Buchstabe des Alphabets)
> ...



Verschwörungstheorie INC ?
Naya ich mag das, so wie der Inside job vom 911. Egal gehört hier nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2008)

JAA GALILEO Mystery an die MACHT ^^

"Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun ?? "    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> JAA GALILEO Mystery an die MACHT ^^
> 
> "Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun ?? "
> 
> ...



Illuminati? dachte die schlümpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeygod (24. Juli 2008)

Mal ne frage werden die das auch machen wie bei WoW oder HdRo mit einem 10tage testaccount? Würds gerne erstmal testen bevor ich mir das hohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Malarki@buffed (24. Juli 2008)

Monkeygod schrieb:


> Mal ne frage werden die das auch machen wie bei WoW oder HdRo mit einem 10tage testaccount? Würds gerne erstmal testen bevor ich mir das hohle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke schon, aber da kann man glaub ich nichts genaueres zu sagen.
Es ist ja noch nichtmal released.


----------



## Gutebesserung (24. Juli 2008)

Wird wohl wie bei allen anderen MMORPGS sein: Am Anfang gibt es sogenannte Buddy Keys, später dann (mindestens 3-4 Monate wirds wohl dauern) Testaccounts.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn dus spielen willst dann kauf dir halt des Game  da wird bst n Monat Spielzeit dabei sein ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Es ist wirklich so das test accounts erst später nach dem release geben wird wieviel später ist nicht bekannt aber garantiert nicht in den ersten paar wochen.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich täusche, aber am Anfang von WoW gabs die sogenannten 10 Day FreeKeys oder wie die hiessen..ein solcher Schlüssel mit dem man 10 Tage mit einem eingeschränkten Account (zb, kein Handeln) spielen konnte um sich das Ganze mal anzusehen...ein solcher Key lag/liegt in jeder Spielepackung und konnte von einem Käufer an einen Interessenten weitergegeben werden...das sogenannte Buddy Key System.

Ich schätze, nochmal, SCHÄTZE = VERMUTE bevor ich hier wieder auf Aussagen festgelegt werde dass EA einen ähnlichen Weg einschlägt.


Die Möglichkeit sich Testaccounts ohne Hilfe eines Originalkäufers zu besorgen (Geht bei WoW jetzt per Download) kam glaube ich erst nach einigen Monaten ins Spiel.


----------



## Luntsu (24. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Thread dafür ist, aber für euch scheint ja sowieso alles in Ordnung zu sein, was das Topic oben hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage betrifft den Wälzer des Wissens:
Ich habe gelesen, dass der Wälzer eine "Zusammenfassung" von Questlog usw ist, aber das erklärt nicht, warum sich einige so auf dieses Feature so freuen. Ergo: Was ist daran so besonders? (Mal abgesehen davon, dass allein durch den Namen und den Look im Game das Ganze besser einbezogen wird.)


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Luntsu schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Thread dafür ist, aber für euch scheint ja sowieso alles in Ordnung zu sein, was das Topic oben hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er ist nicht nur Questlog er ist auch Statistik, in ihm wird aufgezeichnet wieviele Gegegner du schon besiegt hast, welche Quests du schon erledigt hast, wieviele Archivments du bekommen hast, es gibt ein Bestarium mit der Aufzählung der verschiedenen Gegner.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Im wälzer kannst du nach sehen was du alles gemacht hast fast alles.
sogar wie oft du deinen char angeklickt hast ^^

Ausserdem erzählt es die geschichte  des spiels.
Im wälzer kannst du auch quests freischalten usw.


----------



## Shadrolan (24. Juli 2008)

also kann man wenn man zb den 500. wolf gekillt hat ne questreihe freischalten 500 bären zu killen?


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2008)

Es war auch einmal die Rede, dass der Wälzer des Wissens die Geschichte von WAR beinhalten wird.  Z.b. war geplant, dass man mehr und mehr über bestimmte Persönlichkeiten erfährt, je öfter man Quests für diese erledigt.

Er wird also nicht nur zur Statistik dienen.


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> also kann man wenn man zb den 500. wolf gekillt hat ne questreihe freischalten 500 bären zu killen?



Nein aber evtl 1000 wölfe töten, vergiss nicht das jedes quest auch belohnt wird.
(ich denke bei 1000 wölfen wird ea auch was brauchbares geben oder besonderes)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (24. Juli 2008)

Die quests führen sich sozusagen immer Weiter und nebenbei schalten sich noch Nebenhandlungen frei.
Es wird wirklich fast alles aufgelistet was du tust, nicht nur Spielzeit oder sowas. Wirklich verdammt viel!

Sagen wir ein NPC gibt dir eine Quest 20Wölfe zu töten, da kann es passieren das du beim 18mob auf einmal
einen EP schub bekommst weil das dein 500er war. Also sozusagen Quest ohne Questgeber die nichtmal angenommen werden müssen
sondern immer da sind, aber auch Questreihen die einen durch Geschichte und Spiel führen und möglicherweise
Epische Kämpfe und Gegenstände beinhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> also kann man wenn man zb den 500. wolf gekillt hat ne questreihe freischalten 500 bären zu killen?



so ähnlich ^^, und am ende gibt es einen buff, so ähnlich wie "Mann du musst die Viecher ja verdammt hassen das du so viele von ihnen umlegtst, das gibt 20% mehr Schaden gegen Wilde Tiere"

ist eientlich eine nette umschreibung für eine verdammte menge Grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (24. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> so ähnlich ^^, und am ende gibt es einen buff, so ähnlich wie "Mann du musst die Viecher ja verdammt hassen das du so viele von ihnen umlegtst, das gibt 20% mehr Schaden gegen Wilde Tiere"
> 
> ist eientlich eine nette umschreibung für eine verdammte menge Grinden
> 
> ...



dann könnten die mich den Schlächter von Winterspring nennen, so viele Wollknäule, wie ich damals getötet habe, müsste die ganze verdammte gegend rot vor blut sein und nicht schneeweiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon aufn Wälzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Buddy-Keys: die gabs bei wow in den ersten Releases auch nicht, nur bei der Collectors lag so einer bei. Bei den normalen Versionen kam der auch erst mit der Zeit dazu (noch vor den 10D testAccs).


----------



## Chief94 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal eine frage bezüglich Fortbewegung. Gibt es in WAR auch Mounts oder Vehicles für die jeweilige Rasse? 

Mfg
Chief94


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

Chief94 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage bezüglich Fortbewegung. Gibt es in WAR auch Mounts oder Vehicles für die jeweilige Rasse?
> 
> Mfg
> Chief94




Hättest du mit Hilfe der SuFu oder Google innerhalb von 30 Sekunden gefunden.


Ja, es gibt Rassenspezifische Mounts.

Wildschweine für Orcs/Wölfe für Gobos
Raptoren für Dunkelelfen
Chaosrösser für...nunja, das Chaos
Streitrösser fürs Imperium
Elfenrösser für die Hochelfen
Eine Art low height Hubschrauber (nein, kein Flugmount) für die Zwerge, angedacht ist auch ein Dampfvehikel


----------



## Chief94 (24. Juli 2008)

thx Sorzzara


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn du per Suche den Thread "Mounts" suchst findest du sogar die Bilder von den Mounts die ich gepostet habt.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50945&hl=

der arme Thread hats nich nichtmal auf die 2. Seite geschaft bevor er in vergessenheit geriet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich erinnere mich vermillon ;P
Ich hoffe mal die bringen Berittenen Kampf ein ^^
das wäre schon was wenn ne Meute Schwarzorks auf Wildschweinen in ne Elfenmasse reinrennt 

Weiss eigentlich einer schon was über Trophys an Mounts?
Des ist ja auch iwann mal erwähnt worden.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Juli 2008)

Trophys an Mounts gibt es, und berittenen Kampf gibt es nicht.

Grund: Schwieriges Balancing, wegen des Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des berittenen Spielers.


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

ich finde berittenen kampf in nem spiel au irgendwie net so gut....des is halt dumm zum balancen, wegen range-dd und nahkämpfern usw. wie man die dann kämpfen lässt..lieber einfach absteigen und so rein in die meute....is kuhler^^


----------



## Topperharly (27. Juli 2008)

da fällt mir ein... ich hab bei amazon gekauft und die haben des öfteren imma ne email mit "z. Z. nicht im lager" oder so ähnlich an mich gesandt. diese email erhalte ich net merh... is das jetzt ein gutes zeichen oder muss ich mir gedanken machen, dass ich meine ce net erhalte??


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Verkaufspolitik von Amazon..."wir verkaufen alles, auch wenn wir es noch gar nicht haben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal, wenn sie dir eine solche Mail nicht mehr schicken *könnte* das daran liegen, dass sie neue Lieferungen angekündigt bekommen haben, vielleicht haben sie aber auch deine Bestellung im Datendschungel verloren...eventuell könnte hier eine EMail an den Kundensupport @ Amazon Klarheit schaffen.


Danke übrigens, dass du deine Frage in den Entsprechenden Thread verschoben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja, die Verkaufspolitik von Amazon..."wir verkaufen alles, auch wenn wir es noch gar nicht haben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab mal nachgeschaut bei amazon^^

Aritkel noch nicht versand.... also haben sie mich noch net vergessen *juhu*...ich meine *for the greenskins!!!!


----------



## Yondaime (27. Juli 2008)

Nochma ne frage wegen der Pre order box was is mit den Extra items die man fürn code bekommt? gehn die auch nur mit der CE?


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juli 2008)

Du wirst sie in der Open Beta benutzen können, und danach nur noch zusammen mit einer Collectors Edition, genau wie die Chakatere die man mit dem Early Access erstellt hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juli 2008)

/push - Weil einfach zuviele Threads zu schonmal durchgekauten Themen Entstehen.


----------



## Offlinemaker (30. Juli 2008)

Der Erste satz bei der pre order ist : Glückwunsch sie haben War vorbestellt... 
ich bin der meinung, dass die ce und die pre order nur zusammen verkauft werden sollten (also mindestens ursprünglich)
ich hatte es ursprünglich bei amazon bestellt aber dann wurde die pre order abgesagt (also alle weg) und ich habs sofort storniert
ich habs dann bei nem libro bekommen (dies eigg. auch nur zusammen verkaufen) aber ohne die ce is ein drittel also der vorzeitige einstieg ja nix wert also was meint ihr?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2008)

Richtig, Ohne die CE ist die PreOrder Box, nichts wert weil du effektiv nur den Beta-Zugang wirklich benutzen kannst, der rest verfällt ohne CE, meines wissens nach


----------



## WilliWinzig (1. August 2008)

Ich erlaube mir, auf einen Post auf einer anderen Website hinzuweisen :

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=374

Dort werden alle Fragen (in english) in Bezug auf CE-PO und SE-PO oder nur PO ohne CE erklärt.
Sicherlich wird diese Nachricht auch "eingedeutscht" auf Buffed zu lesen sein ..... später vieleicht....


----------



## Freddy1111 (2. August 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit der PO (nur PO ohne CE) kann man ja an der OpenBeta teilnehmen und am Headstart -> nur wird eben ständig gesagt, dass einem der Headstart nichts bringt, da man ja den Code der CE benötigt um seinen Char nach Release weiter zu verwenden.
Nun habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob das überhaupt stimmt. Wissen kanns ja keiner, da es noch keiner ausprobieren konnte und warum sollten sich Mythik und GOA die Mühe machen, den CE´s eigene Codes zu verpassen, wenn es von ihrer seite ja beabsichtigt war die PO nur mit der CE zu verkaufen -> der Fehler diese einzeln zu verkaufen lag ja an Amazon!!!
Theoretisch könnte es ja dann auch möglich sein, den Headstart und die InGame Items auch mit einer Normalen Version zu verwenden.


Nur so am Rande: Ich hab ne CE vorbestellt -> Frage nur aus interesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. August 2008)

Freddy1111 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und das wurde als Sicherheit eingebaut und schon oftmals bestätigt.. Headstart ohne CE zu registrieren = Chars weg..


----------



## Dr.March (7. August 2008)

Frage: Es wurde ja jetzt eine PO Version der SE veröffentlicht,wenn man nun ab dem 28.August diese SE bestellt ist dann der Headstart, der ja ein feature der PO ist, mit in der Box?


----------



## Lari (7. August 2008)

Ja. Kürzer als die PO der CE, aber es gibt einen Headstart.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2008)

Als ich gerade auf dem Klo war kam mir die Idee schlechthin, damit die NDA fällt.

Alle Buffeduser legen zusammen und engagieren David Hasselhoff, damit er vor dem Mythic Hauptsitz singt...

Das hat in Berlin geklappt, also müsste es auch bei WAR klappen xD


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Push, es wirs langsam Zeit dass die ganzen Fragen wieder in einem Thread zusammenfallen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

wie Yoghurt sagen würden :

Die macht der SuFu du begreifen musst junger Parmesan


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Terror das bringt nix, wir wissen alle das die dunkle Seite (das erstellen neuer Threads zu alten Themen) immer die mächtigere sein wird, und zwar deswegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind doch mal Argumete oder?


----------



## korbanx (10. August 2008)

Ich raffs einfach nicht! Gibt es nun schon eine Möglichkeit seinen Acc der WAR-Europe Seite mit dem Pre-Order Key zu verbinden?

Wenn ich mich war-europe.com einlogge finde ich keine Möglichkeit den Key einzugeben.
Klicke ich auf Beta-Registrierung kann ich mich nur noch einmal auf der Seite anmelden, selbst wenn ich eingeloggt bin (cookies aktiv).

Hab inkl. diesem Forum nach einer Antwort gesucht aber nicht gefunden.

Kann jmd helfen?

Sry wenn ich hier etwas übersehen habe, aber ich suche nun schon seit Stunden nach einer Anwort und hab evtl etwas übersehen....

Gruß Domitian


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Pre Order Beta noch nicht läuft, und bevor die nicht gestartet ist, sind die Keys aus der PO Schachtel nutzlos.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Gott...was hier für fragen gestellt werden.

Und die Frage wurde im Forum schon beantwortet .....

Klick mich


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Stimmt schon Terror, aber DIESER, und eigentlich NUR DIESER thread ist zum Stellen und Beantworten solcher Fragen ja auch gedacht *g*

Besser hier werden Fragen gestellt, und seien sie noch so einfach, als dass 100 neue Threads aufgemacht werden,...deshalb hab ich ihn ja gepusht, und einen neuthread hats uns ja heute schon erspart...ich hoffe auf weitere!


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Mhh stimmt auch wieder ^^

Btw: 250 posts xD


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Dein neuer Avatar ist übrigens erste Sahne =)

"Lichtgeschwindigkeit------Lächerliche Geschwindigkeit!!--------WAHNSINNIGE GESCHWINDIGKEIT!!!!!!!"


Also liebe Fragensteller zu PO, CE, irgendwas was sonst schon oft hier gefragt wurde, nur her damit, in diesem Thread wird bestimmt keiner SuFu drunterschreiben...PO CE und noch alles andere Thread...da werden sie geholfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## korbanx (11. August 2008)

Da sage ich schon extra sry falls ich was übersehen habe und trotzdem muss jmd meckern.

Zudem wird meine Frage in jedem Threat eben nicht beantwortet!

Edit: 
In einem anderen Forum bin aber zum Glück noch fündig geworden:

Die drei Codes, die mit der Vorbestellung geliefert werden (Zugang zur offenen Beta, frühzeitiger Zugang zu den Life-Servern und Bonusgegenstände), könnt ihr in *einem speziellen Abschnitt zu eurem Konto* auf unserer Seite eingeben, *den wir aktivieren werden, wenn die offene Beta kurz bevorsteht*. Wir werden die Verfügbarkeit dieser Seite rechtzeitig bekannt geben.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Und jetzt gehst du ein paar Posts nach oben und schaust nochmal nach was ich dir auf:



> Ich raffs einfach nicht! Gibt es nun schon eine Möglichkeit seinen Acc der WAR-Europe Seite mit dem Pre-Order Key zu verbinden?
> 
> Wenn ich mich war-europe.com einlogge finde ich keine Möglichkeit den Key einzugeben.
> Klicke ich auf Beta-Registrierung kann ich mich nur noch einmal auf der Seite anmelden, selbst wenn ich eingeloggt bin (cookies aktiv).
> ...



...Als Antwort geschrieben habe....nämlich genau dass...das die Codes erst beim Start der Offenen (= PreOrder Beta) eingegeben werden können.


----------



## Gramarye (11. August 2008)

ich glaub ihr meckert aneinander vorbei^^


----------



## Zaratres (11. August 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr meckert aneinander vorbei^^



a hi gramarye du kleiner süßer engel wie gehts dir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (11. August 2008)

naja eigentlich gut..bin am sonntag ausm urlaub zurückgekommen.....

zum topic: es wird leider echt zuerst geschissen und dann gedacht..ähh zuerst geschrieben und dann gelesen/gedacht..wie im wilden westen^^


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

Ja, ein bischen wie in Wild Wild West:

Erst schießen, weitschießen, dann noch ein bischen schießen, und wenn kaum einer mehr da ist versuchen ein paar Fragen zu beantwortet zu bekommen.

Aber das wird sich legen, im moment kommen die Leute ja mit zich fragen an die sich selbst eigentlich schon beantworten könnten, das geht halt etwas auf die gemütsfassung.


----------



## ElWimmero (11. August 2008)

- editiert -


----------



## Duranir (11. August 2008)

hey du scheinst ja richtig Glück zu haben mit den Leuten ;>


Ich bin heut zum erstenmal hier ins Forum gestampft und hab mir soeben die ganzen Seiten durchgelesen. Interessant, was man so alles erfährt. Auch interessant, wie die WoW Fanatiker WAR runtermachen. 
Ich meine, ich war selbst 3 Jahre lang erfolgreicher WoW Spieler und hatte ne verdammt große Gilde gegründet und war mit der Raiden, aber nach ner Zeit, wirds dir einfach zu blöde immer und immer wieder nur nach Items nachzujagen. 
Am Anfang war mit der Zusammenhalt und der Spaß wichtig, den man mit anderen teilen kann. Aber geht schlecht, wenn die Leute um einen rum nur noch lila Bildchen im Inventar haben wollen. 

Zu dem Thema, wie wir auf WAR gekommen sind:
Nun ich hab vor ettlichen Jahren mit dem Tabletop angefangen. Erst Warhammer mit den Echsenmenschen (Die ich vergöttert habe ;>), dann Warhammer 40k mit den Orcs (Ja ich mag grünhäute) und dann das mit den Raumschiffen, weis aber nimmer wie das hieß, könnte mir ja hier nochmal wer sagen. Dann hab ich zum ersten Mal Dark Omen auf der PSX gezockt und ich war begeistert (Ja damals war es ne verdammt gute Grafik). Dann kamen Epic 40k Final Liberation und Chaos Gate hinzu. Ich las die Bücher und interessierte mich immer mehr für die Geschichte. Dann gefielen mir die Skaven immer mehr und ich legte mir Ratten zu  
In Spielen wie WoW hab ich immer die Chars gemocht, weil sie mich sehr an Warhammer erinnerten. Auch die Warcraft Strategiespiele gefielen mir deswegen sehr gut. Auch wenn der erste Teil "seltsam" war. Naja alles im Allen will ich WAR spielen, weil mir die Story gefällt und die Atmosphäre. Da ist mir die Grafik egal vom Spiel und auch wie es in den ersten Monaten sein wird (Voller Bugs und anderen Unannehmlichkeiten)... Aber hey, WoW war anfangs auch nur zu 20% fertiggestellt, als es rauskam. Da gabs ja auch kaum Instanzen. Das kommt alles mit der Zeit.


Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, damit ich direkt bei WAR einsteigen kann, wenn es rauskommt und nicht vorher noch tagelang in WoW Zeit verschwende.
Doch dann kam AOC raus und ich holte mir das. Aber trotz der genialen Grafik, der erheblichen Brutalität der Uncut Fassung und dem Kampfgeschehen, kann es irgendwie noch nicht ganz so mit WoW mithalten, AUCH wenn WoW ne Comicgrafik hat. Aber das sagt ja wohl nichts aus. Wie dem auch sei, freu ich mich gewaltig auf WAR und da kann mir kein dahergelaufener WoW-"Fanboy" mit arglistigen und völlig unterentwickelten Kommentaren daherkommen, nur um anderen den Spaß zu verderben. 

Jeder sollte sich selbst nen Bild von Warhammer machen und wer mehr mit Warhammer zu tun hat, als nur das MMO, der wird die Geschichte lieben denke ich. 

So soviel mal zu meinem ersten wirklichen Post im Forum  Das schreiben lindert die Wartezeit auf die Open Beta Phase^^


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Few Posts in this place are so true and impressive, like the one above!

Und jetzt bitte back 2 Topic, dies ist ein Frage-Antwort Thread, also stellt eure Fragen =)


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (12. August 2008)

Ok, da ich in den letzten Posts gelesen habe, dass ich alles fragen darf, werd ich ne Frage stellen, die mir wahrscheinlich niemand beantworten kann:
Wann fällt die NDA? ich meine kein genaues Datum, aber eine ungefaire Einschätzung.

Und noch eine Frage würd ich gerne stellen:
Wenn man in der Closed Beta is und da Videos macht oder Screens, darf man die dann nachträglich nach Fall der NDA veröffentlichen??

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Lari (12. August 2008)

Videos, die Bugs zeigen, dürfen glaube ich nicht gezeigt werden.
Fall der NDA ist für Ende dieser Woche angepeilt, wird aber eher nächste Woche.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Soweit ich weiss, darfst du keine Videos zeigen, die bereits entfernte Fehler im Spiel darstellen. Das wäre erstens unsinnig, denn sie wurden ja entfernt, und zweitens, wird auf diese  weise der Community etwas geholfen, weil es für Anti W.A.R Flamer auf die Art etwas schwieriger wird zu flamen. (Auch wenn Flames mit nicht aktuellem Material ohnehin Blindgänger sind)

Desweiteren darfst du keine Videos veröffentlichen, die eine Umgehung oder ungewollte Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik, aka Exploit zeigen, bzw. erklären.

Da ich nicht in der Beta bin, bitte ich die obigen Aussagen mit VORSICHT zu geniessen... das ist rein das, was ich mir aus Aussagen zusammengereimt habe.

Übrigens würde ich mir keine SOrgen machen, dass man irgendetwas nicht finden würde....es wird soviele Videos zu W.A.R geben, da können sie ohnehin kaum mehr Kontrollen greifen lassen.


----------



## Macaveli (12. August 2008)

mal ne andere frage, haben die echt leute die den ganzen tag nach nda brechern suchen oder was? auf youtube usw gibt es tausende "verbotene" videos, wenn die jetzt so ein video sehen woher wissen die dann welchen account sie sperren müssen? oder grad hier im buffed forum wenn jemand etwas sagt was er nicht sagen darf? wie der mymythos gestern, er hat ja nen bann bekommen aber ich denke nicht das er jetzt aus der cb geflogen ist, dazu muss man ja einpaar infos zu seinem war acc haben oder? würde mich mal interessieren danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Mymythos war nie in der W.A.R - Beta, dass hat er in dem gelöschten Thread sogar geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ausserdem so ziemlich das einzig wahre was in dem Thread drinstand.

Zur Frage, ja, sie haben Commnity Manager, und Community Watcher, deren Aufgabe unter anderem darin besteht, die Foren frei von NDA - Brüchen zu halten. Geh mal in die Buffed - Forenübersicht, und schau dir an, wer für die W.A.R - Foren Moderationsrechte hat...nämlich die buffed - Mods, und GOA *g*
Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ist, dass jemand der hier im Forum die NDA bricht, deswegen aus der Beta fliegt. Ein IP Vergleich nutzt dir nicht viel, da viele IPs dynamisch sind, und es kann ja auch wer anderer am Rechner gesessen haben. Richtig übel wirds allerdings für die ganz schlauen Leute, die Betavideos reinstellen, und dann vergessen, den Chat bzw. Charnamen mit schwazen Balken zu versehen...das lässt sich dann mittels der Logdateien richtig gut zurückverfolgen.

Dasselbe gilt für Youtube. "This Video has been removed, due to Terms of Copyright Violation" ... die bekommen eine EMail von EA in der sie darüber aufgeklärt werden dass dieses und jenes Video das Copyright Electronic Arts verletzt, und das wars dann ^^


----------



## Macaveli (12. August 2008)

nicht schlecht scheint ja sehr gut organisiert zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naelle (12. August 2008)

Hi

also ich hab ne Frage zur Beta - ich hab gelesen, dass in den USA einige Tausend der CE Vorbesteller eine Betaeinladung bekommen haben - allem Anschein nach aber nicht alle. Für den Fall, dass GOA auch hier nicht gleich alle 55.000 CE-Vorbesteller gleichzeitig einladen will - wie konnte Mythic in den USA und wie könnte GOA bei uns nur einen Teil einladen ? Um nur z.B. 10.000 einzuladen müsste man diese 10.000 CE-Besteller ja schriftlich einladen (per EMail). Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic oder GOA die EMail Adressen der CE-Besteller haben, denn Amazon & Co. dürfen die EMail Adressen ja aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen eigentlich nicht weiterleiten. 

Kann bzw. muss ich mich also schon jetzt irgendwo registrieren, um dann auch zur Beta eingeladen zu werden ? Oder werden in Europa wenn nur alle CE-Vorbesteller gleichzeitig eingeladen indem man einfach die Anmeldung bei war-europe.de freigibt ?

Ich hoffe die Frage wurde hier jetzt nicht schon irgendwo beantwortet - ich hab zumindest keine Antwort gefunden. 


LG und danke für die Antwort


Naelle


----------



## Gramarye (12. August 2008)

ich denke man muss sich erst eintragen und dann wird man eingeladen bzw. kann spielen...


----------



## Acy (12. August 2008)

Naelle schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich hab ne Frage zur Beta - ich hab gelesen, dass in den USA einige Tausend der CE Vorbesteller eine Betaeinladung bekommen haben - allem Anschein nach aber nicht alle. Für den Fall, dass GOA auch hier nicht gleich alle 55.000 CE-Vorbesteller gleichzeitig einladen will - wie konnte Mythic in den USA und wie könnte GOA bei uns nur einen Teil einladen ? Um nur z.B. 10.000 einzuladen müsste man diese 10.000 CE-Besteller ja schriftlich einladen (per EMail). Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic oder GOA die EMail Adressen der CE-Besteller haben, denn Amazon & Co. dürfen die EMail Adressen ja aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen eigentlich nicht weiterleiten.
> 
> ...




Das läuft über einen der Codes aus der Vorbestellerboxen (der für die Open-Beta-Teilnahme), die man in Europa bisher noch nicht eingeben konnte (aber die Tage geht's dann vielleicht).


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

wolltet ihr den Thread nicht oben halten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (12. August 2008)

Hm dann frag ich auch mal was ...

Wird es verschiedene Waffenskins geben ? Ich meinen net die übertrieben Dicken Brotmesser alá WoW. Aber bis jetzt in den Videos die ich gesehn habe, haben alle Klassen ihre Klassenspeziefischen Waffen die Alle irgendwie gleich aussehn. ( nein ich habe nicht verschiedene Videos der immer gleichen Spieler gesehn)


----------



## HGVermillion (12. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Hm dann frag ich auch mal was ...
> 
> Wird es verschiedene Waffenskins geben ? Ich meinen net die übertrieben Dicken Brotmesser alá WoW. Aber bis jetzt in den Videos die ich gesehn habe, haben alle Klassen ihre Klassenspeziefischen Waffen die Alle irgendwie gleich aussehn. ( nein ich habe nicht verschiedene Videos der immer gleichen Spieler gesehn)



Gute Frage aber das fällt wohl unter die NDA, aber vorstellbar wäre es.


----------



## Credo (12. August 2008)

Ich vermute mal, das es verschieden Waffen geben wird, die sich aber optisch nicht außergewöhnlich voneinander unterscheiden. Also so Jedis wie in Wow wird man in WAR nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Jop, Leuchtwaffen wird es keine Geben. Man denke nur mal an die Felix und Gotrek Romane. Gotrek trägt ne enorm mit Runen verzauberte Slayeraxt. Hab aber noch nie gelesen, dass die leuchtet. Auch das Schwert von Felix ist extrem magisch aber sieht doch relativ gewöhnlich aus.


----------



## Yondaime (12. August 2008)

naja chaos waffen haben schon ein glühen und kann der feuer magier seine klinge nicht auch mit  feuer verzaubern? gibt im table top einige miniaturen wo das der fall is wenn ich mich jetz net irre


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2008)

So muss es auch sein ^^

Der Wolf im Schaafspelz ^^

Da denkt dann jeder WOW-Rogue : "Wassn n4p ey  den 1hit ich " 
und 20 sekunden später is er tod  xD

das wäre echt toll


----------



## Hocke (13. August 2008)

Ja, wer für dieses Intelektuelle Implusionsfeuerewerk verantwortlich ist , hat wohl spaltbares Material quer durch Europa in seinem vorherigen Job geschmuggelt.


----------



## Gramarye (15. August 2008)

neuer dämlicher thread eröffnet worden... 
/push


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Viele neue dämliche Posts sind eröffnet worden...


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Hi, ich habe 2 Fragen die vielleicht schon gestellt worden sind aber ich mache es trotzdem. Ich habe mir vor ca einer Woche die CE-Version bei Amazon bestellt und ich frage mich jetzt:
1. Ob ich wenn ich mir die normale PO kaufe ich meinen Char bei Release in die CE übernehmen kann und
2. Ob ich die 2 Items von der normalen PO für die CE benutzen kann?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. August 2008)

Harvok schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe 2 Fragen die vielleicht schon gestellt worden sind aber ich mache es trotzdem. Ich habe mir vor ca einer Woche die CE-Version bei Amazon bestellt und ich frage mich jetzt:
> 1. Ob ich wenn ich mir die normale PO kaufe ich meinen Char bei Release in die CE übernehmen kann und
> 2. Ob ich die 2 Items von der normalen PO für die CE benutzen kann?



1. Nein, da du mit der PO in den Open Beta kommst und da kannst du den Char nicht übernehmen, wenn du allerdings den Headstart machst also 1 Woche schon früher auf die offiziellen Server kommst, dann kannst du ihn übernehmen

2. Ja kannst du aber nur wenn du auch mit der CE aktivierst, gibst du dann den aktivierungscode einer Normalen Warhammerversion ein werden die Items und der Char mit CE Inhalt gesperrt.


----------



## Chiroc (15. August 2008)

Ich glaub du hast die Frage falsch verstanden, er redet von der SE PO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber in der Hinsicht hab ich auch genau die gleiche Frage...


----------



## Gutebesserung (15. August 2008)

Zu beiden Fragen muss ich nach sichtung der Foren und der Seiten zu beiden Nein sagen. Es wird nicht möglich sein. CE und die normale PO sind 2 verschiedenen Sachen die nur mit zwei verschiedenen Accounts laufen.


----------



## Chiroc (15. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Zu beiden Fragen muss ich nach sichtung der Foren und der Seiten zu beiden Nein sagen. Es wird nicht möglich sein. CE und die normale PO sind 2 verschiedenen Sachen die nur mit zwei verschiedenen Accounts laufen.



Gut, danke...aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem...


----------



## Harvok (15. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten da kann ich mir die Bestellung für die PO sparen und spiele halt erst wenn meine CE ankommt.


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. August 2008)

Ich setz hier auch mal ein 

/push 

rein. Hat ja mit den Fragen stellen und so bis jetzt ja ganz gut geklappt in diesem Thema!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (19. August 2008)

Da meine Frage woanders nicht beantwortet wurde und meiner Meinung nach überhaupt noch nicht in diesem Forum geklärt wurde stell ich sie hier nochmal (wo ich sie zugegebendermaßen sofort hätte stellen müssen).

Ich hoffe ich bekomm hier mal ne sinnvolle Antwort:

Hi,

laut Meldung auf http://wo.gamona.de/ kann man sich unter 

www.warhammeronline.com/openbeta/

bereits zur OB anmelden und den Client runterladen.

Da ein ähnlicher Link auf der deutschen Seite allerdings fehlt und die komplette anmeldung ect auf englisch erfolgt, stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage ob ich mir da nur den englischen Client laden/anmelden kann. Keine Lust mir meine Beta-Teilnahme mit einer überhasteten Anmeldung zu versauen.

Kann mir allerdings wiederum nicht vorstellen, dass das falsch ist, da ja ne deutsche Seite darauf verweist, dass man da melden kann. Hat wer von euch das schon gemacht?

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe, startet die Open Beta (aka Pre Order Beta) für alle Spieler am 7ten September, wie es ja auch auf der Seite steht. Was du bis jetzt machen kannst ist, dich mit deinen PO - Codes zu registrieren, und dir den Client von Fileplanet, oder...sobald sie den Torrent veröffentlichen über Azureus bitTorrent und Konsorten runterzuladen.

Zum Thema Teilnahme versauen...ich würde sagen, einfach probieren ob du dich anmelden und den Client saugen kannst...das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass die Seite deine Codes nicht annimmt, weil die Europäischen PO Codes auf den US Servern ungültig sind. Wenn sie die Codes nimmt, wirst  du keine Probleme haben denk ich mal.

Ich kann mir zumindest gut vorstellen, dass die Anmeldung auf der englischen Seite für alle Betatester universell gültig ist. Im Notfall musst du die PO Beta mit dem englischen Client spielen...worum ich dich beneiden würde =)

Edit sagt: Kranak hat das ganze richtiggestellt und in deinen Originalthread geschrieben:



> In den USA ist die Anmeldung für die Open Beta seit dem 15.08.08 möglich. Dort kann man seit diesem Zeitpunkt auch den US Clienten runterladen.
> Da man die Standartedition + Standart Pre Order von WAR in der EU erst ab dem 28.08.08 vorbestellen kann, wird man sich auch vorher nicht für die Open Beta anmelden können.
> Die Open Beta wird am 7.09.08 starten.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft weiter.




Btw. es ist schön zu sehen, dass Leute einen Fehler einsehen, und Fragen dann im richtigen Thread posten...wie du siehst bekommst du hier sofort Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry wenn mein Kommentar in deinem Thread etwas...rau klang, aber wie du siehst...unnötiger Thread = bissger Response --- richtiger Thread = Sofortantwort.

Wünschte es gäbe mehr einsichtige Poster wie dich.


----------



## Nerimos (19. August 2008)

Ja ist bisschen blöd gelaufen. Aber da ich nunmal 2 mal gefragt habe, möchte ich es nicht versäumen, auch ein zweites Mal für die Antwort zu danken.
Hast dir ja schließlich auch Mühe gegeben. Dafür meinen Dank.

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Harvok (21. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man die UK-Version der PO-Box später mit der deutschen CE-Version zur Vollversion upgraden kann?


----------



## infi2 (21. August 2008)

entschuldigt ,wenn diese frage schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde ..aber alles durchlesen ,ist zu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also : bei ea-store wird seit ein paar tagen ,die Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning&#8482; Standard Version angeboten,
dabei sollen unter anderem sein : Vorbesteller-Bonus: als direkt download;

Offener BETA-Zugang und vorzeitiger Live-Spiel Zugang!
Kostenloses 30 Tage Probe-Abonnement - Bonus Objekte frei geschaltet!

Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang. 

...daher meine frage ,ob es korrekt ist ,dass leute ohne CE "open-beta" keys bekommen ...? oder sind das nur falsche angaben und es ist nur die normale version + Pre Order dafür ( Headstart) ? hüüüfle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Ja, denn die open Beta ist für Besitzer einer Vorbestellung aka PreOrder.
CE-Besitzer bekommen andere Dinge.


----------



## infi2 (21. August 2008)

ok danke , also wenn ich das dort bestelle, bekomm ich nen beta zugang anfang sept. und habe den headstart  für 49,... € 
korrekt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Richtig.
Hat man aber auch, wenn man die PreOrder und später die Spielebox der Standard-Edition beim Händler seines Vertrauens kauft.
PreOrderBox-Preis wird auf die normale Spiele-Box angerechnet.


----------



## infi2 (21. August 2008)

http://www.index-astrates.de/warhammer-400...-beseitigt.html

dieser artikel verunsichert aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldjaeger (21. August 2008)

infi2 schrieb:


> http://www.index-astrates.de/warhammer-400...-beseitigt.html
> 
> dieser artikel verunsichert aber
> 
> ...



hm das vestehe ich jetzt nicht wen man im EA Store die SE (Standard Edition) kauft dan steht da als bonus

Status:  Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 07.09.2008
Vorbesteller-Vorsprung für Live-Spiel: 15.09.2008
Veröffentlichung: 18.09.2008;

Vorbesteller-Bonus:

Offener BETA-Zugang und vorzeitiger Live-Spiel Zugang!
Kostenloses 30 Tage Probe-Abonnement - Bonus Objekte frei geschaltet!

Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang. 

So was ist jetzt aber wen ich die SE bei amazon bestelle dan gilt das nich ? 
Nur für den EA Store oder was ?


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Aaahhh, ist das im EA Store eine amerikanische Version?
Amerika bekommt open Beta mit der PreOrder, EU nicht. Im Falle der PreOrder für die Standard Editionen.
PreOrder Boxen für die Collector Editionen kommen alle in die open Beta.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Aaahhh, ist das im EA Store eine amerikanische Version?
> Amerika bekommt open Beta mit der PreOrder, EU nicht. Im Falle der PreOrder für die Standard Editionen.
> PreOrder Boxen für die Collector Editionen kommen alle in die open Beta.



Im Newsletter steht das anders.....

Spieler können auf folgende Art Zugang zur offenen Beta erhalten:

*Bestellt die Collector’s Edition oder die Standard Edition des Spiels vor und ihr erhaltet einen Code, um in die offene Beta zu gelangen*. Weitere Informationen findet ihr auf der Vorbestellerseite von WAR.

EA Store DEUTSCHE Version

 Status:  Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 07.09.2008
Vorbesteller-Vorsprung für Live-Spiel: 15.09.2008
Veröffentlichung: 18.09.2008;

49,99 € inkl. MwSt.
vorbestellen

Vorbesteller-Bonus:

Offener BETA-Zugang und vorzeitiger Live-Spiel Zugang!
Kostenloses 30 Tage Probe-Abonnement - Bonus Objekte frei geschaltet!

Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst *Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang. *


----------



## Diven (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst *Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang. *


nun die entscheidende frage: gilt das nur für den ea store oder auch für amazon?

(erstes wäre eigentlich ziemlich dumm aus vielerlei hinsicht)


----------



## Targuss (21. August 2008)

Soo... habe nun ein paar Änderungen an der FAQ unternommen, und bin dankbar für jede Hilfe/Ergänzung usw, da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel Stress hatte. Wäre auch für einen kritischen Überflug der Änderungen dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Soo... habe nun ein paar Änderungen an der FAQ unternommen, und bin dankbar für jede Hilfe/Ergänzung usw, da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel Stress hatte. Wäre auch für einen kritischen Überflug der Änderungen dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/hop nach oben


----------



## Gnadelwarz (22. August 2008)

> Die europäische Pre-Order Standard Edition gewährt euch _keinen_ automatischen Zugang zur Open Beta von Warhammer Online. Obwohl es zur Zeit etwas drunter und drüber geht, entschuldigt das natürlich nicht solch eine schwerwiegende Fehlinformation in unserem Newsletter.
> Letztenendes war es das Community Management Team, welches für das Verfassen und die Genauigkeit des Newsletters verantwortlich war, und wir entschuldigen uns aufrichtig für die entstandene Verwirrung.



http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de91&lang=de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Open Beta für uns Standard versions besteller

Zummindest keinen Garantierten.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Ich möchte wirklich wissen, warum alle Leute so absolut scharf darauf sind, sich in der Open Beta wiederzufinden...ich will mir um nichts in der Welt das einmalige Erlebnis verderben, am 18ten September die Packung aufzureissen, das Game zu installieren, und es dann im Train mit all den anderen Spielern die anfangen zu zocken =)


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Ja man.. naja mir solls egal sein bin schon seit nem halben Jahr drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl es natürlich ein riesenvorsprung ist, wenn man sich schonmal 2 Wochen in die Welt hineinleben konnte.


----------



## Hoshiwan (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich wissen, warum alle Leute so absolut scharf darauf sind, sich in der Open Beta wiederzufinden...ich will mir um nichts in der Welt das einmalige Erlebnis verderben, am 18ten September die Packung aufzureissen, das Game zu installieren, und es dann im Train mit all den anderen Spielern die anfangen zu zocken =)



Sehe ich eigentlich recht ähnlich, wobei ich dennoch von meinem Open-Beta Access Gebrauch machen werde. Vor allem, um zu sehen, welche Klassen mir gefallen, wie das Gameplay ist, quasi als Warm-Up, um dann ab dem 15. September dann richtig einsteigen zu können. In erster Linie will ich meine Neugierde befriedigen, mehr auch nicht. Um exzessiv ein MMORPG spielen zu können fehlt mir sowieso die Zeit, von daher werde ich auch nicht allzuviel Energie in die Open-Beta investieren.  

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## brenner100 (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich wissen, warum alle Leute so absolut scharf darauf sind, sich in der Open Beta wiederzufinden...ich will mir um nichts in der Welt das einmalige Erlebnis verderben, am 18ten September die Packung aufzureissen, das Game zu installieren, und es dann im Train mit all den anderen Spielern die anfangen zu zocken =)




bei dem ansturm..naja ^^
wird eher schlecht am 18 sep glaub ich.

aber bei amazon gibs noch pre orders falls einer eine sucht.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Nenn mich bescheuert, aber ich freu mich auf die ersten Serverabstürze =)


----------



## Soulslinger (22. August 2008)

wow, ich bestell mir das speil extra bei ea store, nehm digitalen download in kauf, und jetzt bekomm ich doch keinen beta zugang..
kacke ey -.-


----------



## Dayanus (22. August 2008)

Meine Frage: 

Wo kann ich in Deutschland die Pre-Order bestellen welche die Boni enthält. ( Open Beta, Headstart, Ingame Items )

Ich will schon das mir das Game nach Hause geschickt wird und keinen Download wie beim EA Store !

Wäre echt mal dankbar für eine Antwort, weil Amazon.de antwortet mir seltsamerweiße nicht mehr. 

Ichhatte dort gefragt ob ich die Boni bekomme und ich bekam folgende Mail:

Guten Tag, Herr *******,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Einen Key für die open Beta des Spieles erhalten nur Vorbesteller der "Collector´s Edition" mit dem Preorder-Pack. (Siehe http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta.../dp/B000HKCSQC).

Auf der Herstellerseite wurde dies wiefolgt kommunziert:

Vorbesteller der Collector's Edition von WAR erhalten folgende Boni:
GARANTIERTER ZUGANG ZUR OFFENEN BETA

Ihre Bestellung enthält aber nur die Standard-Version des Titels und nicht die Collector´s Edition. Von daher werden Sie leider keinen Key erhalten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weiterhelfen und wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Bitte teilen Sie uns doch mit, ob unsere Antwort hilfreich war.
Sie war es? Dann klicken Sie bitte hier:
http://www.amazon.de/rsvp-y?c=dbycfqqd3437756502
Nein? Dann klicken Sie bitte hier:
http://www.amazon.de/rsvp-n?c=dbycfqqd3437756502&q=deff

Möchten Sie uns wegen eines anderen Anliegens kontaktieren oder haben Sie weitere Fragen, erreichen Sie uns über das Kontaktformular auf unseren Hilfe-Seiten: http://www.amazon.de/hilfe.

(Beachten Sie, dass diese E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden,
nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Grüße

Markus Schreiner
Kundenservice Amazon.de
http://www.amazon.de

Demnach ist der Bonus Content nicht enthalten, also wo bestellen ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! *ausrast*


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Wo kann ich in Deutschland die Pre-Order bestellen welche die Boni enthält. ( Open Beta, Headstart, Ingame Items )
> 
> ...




DA: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56225


Edit: Oops, da hat das Zitat plötzlich riesige Ausmaße angenommen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (22. August 2008)

Hallo, 

ich werde mir jetzt nicht 20 Seiten durchlesen, daher frage ich in diesem speziellen Thema direkt:

Es weiß noch niemand genau, wie sich Goa auf www.war-europe.com das Eingabesystem für die CE-Pre-Ordercodes vorstellt, um an der offenen Beta teilzunehmen? Ich habe dort ein angelegtes Profil, außer, dass ich am Betatest teilnehmen möchte, welcher sich aber nur auf die Closedbeta bezieht?


----------



## Dayanus (22. August 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich zu dumm aber das beantwortet immer noch nicht meine Frage wo ich das jetzt mit Boni bestellen kann.

Beim EA  Store geht es ja, aber ich will keinen DIgitalen Download !!!

Es kommen überall wiedersprüchliche Informationen, deshalb wäre es nett wenn jemand einen Link posten könnte wo ich es auf deutsch bestellen kann und gut ist.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich zu dumm aber das beantwortet immer noch nicht meine Frage wo ich das jetzt mit Boni bestellen kann.
> 
> Beim EA  Store geht es ja, aber ich will keinen DIgitalen Download !!!
> 
> Es kommen überall wiedersprüchliche Informationen, deshalb wäre es nett wenn jemand einen Link posten könnte wo ich es auf deutsch bestellen kann und gut ist.



Also ich hab jetzt mehrmals gelesen das diese Standard-Vorbestellerbox erst ab 28.08 bestellbar ist... das was jetzt da ist, ist ne Standardversion ohne Bonis.. Die bietet Amazon fehlerhafterweise schon an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (22. August 2008)

Ok dann werde ich mich jetzt einfach bis zum 28.08.08 gedulden und dann meine Bestellung bei AMazon ändern, hat jemand schon Informationen ob die Pre-Order Box teuerer sein wird ? anderes Design etc ?


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich mich jetzt einfach bis zum 28.08.08 gedulden und dann meine Bestellung bei AMazon ändern, hat jemand schon Informationen ob die Pre-Order Box teuerer sein wird ? anderes Design etc ?



Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, ich vermute aber das lediglich noch ein Zettel, oder eine kleine Hülle mit Zettel dabei ist für die Bonigegenstände etc.


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mehrmals gelesen das diese Standard-Vorbestellerbox erst ab 28.08 bestellbar ist... das was jetzt da ist, ist ne Standardversion ohne Bonis.. Die bietet Amazon fehlerhafterweise schon an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man ich liebe deine Signatur...(getarnter Push)


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Man ich liebe deine Signatur...(getarnter Push)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (22. August 2008)

Schon dumm irgendwie das keine Angaben gemacht werden, zumindest keine genauen über die Pre Order Boxen.

Die könnten doch einfach mal schreiben: 

Bla bla bla so und so viel wird sie kosten und ihr könnt sie in folgenden shops kaufen.

das würde doch schon reichen um diese ganze Verwirrung die herrscht zu bannen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Schon dumm irgendwie das keine Angaben gemacht werden, zumindest keine genauen über die Pre Order Boxen.
> 
> Die könnten doch einfach mal schreiben:
> 
> ...



Die Shops wurden vor langem bekannt gegeben. Der Fehler bei dir wurde ganz klar durch Amazon verursacht, durch sonst keinen.


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Die Shops wurden vor langem bekannt gegeben. Der Fehler bei dir wurde ganz klar durch Amazon verursacht, durch sonst keinen.



Naja nebenbei.. in dem Newsletter ist denen ja auch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Hm wenn keiner mitpushen will rede ich eben mit mir selbst.

Hi Targuss, alles fit?


----------



## Targuss (22. August 2008)

Jojo läuft, und bei dir?


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Bei weiterem Gespame pack ich meine Kanone aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


You have been warned...


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, weiss ned ob die schon gestellt worden is,aber egal.

Ich habe mir die Collectors Edition vorbestellt, kann ich jetzt in die Open Beta?
Wenn ja, wann erhält man den Code? (Ich weiss dass man den Code noch nicht eingeben kann)
Schon mal danke für die Antworten.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, weiss ned ob die schon gestellt worden is,aber egal.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Collectors Edition vorbestellt, kann ich jetzt in die Open Beta?
> Wenn ja, wann erhält man den Code? (Ich weiss dass man den Code noch nicht eingeben kann)
> ...



oh man die Frage wurde 1000x gestelt und schon auf der erste Seite beantwortet.


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2008)

Edit: Eine genaue Antwort habe ich nicht gefunden, auch nicht mit der SuFu. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass jemand schon was bekommen hat. Ich nicht, nur eine Bestätigung als ich es gekauft habe.
Wäre nett wenn ich eine Antwort erhalten würde.


----------



## Soulslinger (23. August 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bekomme ich einen beta key wenn ichs mir bei partnern von der war seite gekauft habe, so wie ich EA Store, aber nich bei amazon, richtig ?


----------



## Moonstrider (23. August 2008)

So langsam füllen sich die Seiten hier.

Also verstanden hab ich:

Open-Beta nur für Leute der Closed-Beta und Vorbesteller der Collectors-Box mit der Vorbestellerbox, welche sich "Collector´s Edition Pre-Order Program" nennt.

Zugang auf die Beta-Server ab 8. September.



Nun wäre es nur noch interessant zu wissen ab wann man den WAR-Client ziehen kann und wo man sich dann für die BETA mit seinem Key registrieren kann.


----------



## Targuss (23. August 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, weiss ned ob die schon gestellt worden is,aber egal.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Collectors Edition vorbestellt, kann ich jetzt in die Open Beta?
> Wenn ja, wann erhält man den Code? (Ich weiss dass man den Code noch nicht eingeben kann)
> ...






Targuss schrieb:


> *2. Was ist die Open Beta und wann fängt sie an?*
> 
> Die Open Beta ist eigentlich keine Open Beta wie man sie vielleicht von andern Spielen her kennt. *An der Beta von Warhammer Online dürfen diejenigen teilnehmen, welche entweder bereits bei der Closed Beta dabei waren oder sich Zugang durch die Pre Order Box gekauft haben. *Die Open Beta beginnt am 7. September 2008! Eine Open Beta an der JEDER teilnehmen kann wird es nicht geben.







Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bei weiterem Gespame pack ich meine Kanone aus.
> You have been warned...



Mit dem Gespamme in dem Thread versuche ich nur das Threadgespam im Forenticker zu unterbinden....


----------



## methadronbs (24. August 2008)

_6. Was bedeutet der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg genau?

Ihr dürft bereits am 15.9.2008, bevor das Spiel in den Läden steht, starten. Die Charakter, die ihr in dieser Zeit erstellt, werden für eine unbestimmte Zeit bestehen bleiben (ich gehe von ca 1-2 Wochen aus). In dieser Zeit müsst ihr euren Account auf einen Account mit der Collectors Edition aufwerten. Vorsicht: Es gab Probleme bei der Kommunikation zwischen Publisher und einigen Versandhäusern, die die Pre Order getrennt von der Collectors Edition verkauft haben. Nur wer eine PreOrder Box hat, und eine Collectors Edition vorbestellt hat, wird die Möglichkeit haben seine Charakter zu behalten.

Edit: Ab dem 28.8.2008 kann man eine Standart Edition vobestellen...mit einer Pre Order Box, die euch erlaubt am frühzeitigen Spielstart teilzunehmen. Außerdem erhaltet ihr 2 exklusive Bonusgegenstände und Zugang zur Open Beta._
ich hab ne preorderbox und gamestop hat im mai nur ne normale edition vorbestellt... kann ich jetzt mit meinem preorderkey trotzdem früher anfangen oder setzt der preorderkey für die ce auch zwingend nen cekey vorraus? (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## HGVermillion (24. August 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> ich hab ne preorderbox und gamestop hat im mai nur ne normale edition vorbestellt... kann ich jetzt mit meinem preorderkey trotzdem früher anfangen oder setzt der preorderkey für die ce auch zwingend nen cekey vorraus? (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du darfst in die Open Beta, und den vorzeitigen Spielstart nutzen, wenn du allerdings den Account aufrüsten musst, und den Code einer Normalen Spieleversion eingibst wird dein Charakter gesperrt, und du darfst einen neuen anfangen, natürlich ohne die Besonderheiten die du mit einer Collectors Edition hättest.

Wenn du die Open Beta startest, meint das Spiel ja noch du hättest eine Collectors Edition und gibt dir sämtliche Vorzüge die sie mit sich bringen würde, nur wird es halt nach dem Release irgendwann nachfragen ob du nun den Code für deine Collectors Edition eingibst, und wenn du dann einen anderen Code eingibts als erwartet Sperrt dir das Spiel den Char.


----------



## methadronbs (24. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du darfst in die Open Beta, und den vorzeitigen Spielstart nutzen, wenn du allerdings den Account aufrüsten musst, und den Code einer Normalen Spieleversion eingibst wird dein Charakter gesperrt, und du darfst einen neuen anfangen, natürlich ohne die Besonderheiten die du mit einer Collectors Edition hättest.
> 
> Wenn du die Open Beta startest, meint das Spiel ja noch du hättest eine Collectors Edition und gibt dir sämtliche Vorzüge die sie mit sich bringen würde, nur wird es halt nach dem Release irgendwann nachfragen ob du nun den Code für deine Collectors Edition eingibst, und wenn du dann einen anderen Code eingibts als erwartet Sperrt dir das Spiel den Char.


hmm das heisst die drei tage früher starten bringt mir nix? dann werd ich nochmal mit gamestop sprechen, dass die mir ne ce besorgen


----------



## HGVermillion (24. August 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> hmm das heisst die drei tage früher starten bringt mir nix? dann werd ich nochmal mit gamestop sprechen, dass die mir ne ce besorgen



Nein bringt dir überhaupt nix, solange du keinen Collectors Edition code hast um weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Graveman (25. August 2008)

So endlich gefunden hier ist die seite von der man aus den key für die CO Open Beta eingeben kann und sich anmelden (online das spiel saugen und ab gehts).
ACHTUNG Open Beta erst ab 07.09 offen also am besten erst dan anmelden und Keys eingeben 

http://www.warhammeronline.com/ce_preorder/

da ist der linke bei fürs anmelden
So dan nochmal an alle Kollegen mit ne Co für die open Beta man sieht sich online 

mfg  Graveman


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Pfui ^^

das is die US-Seite

schau die mal lieber  WAR-Europe an  das is für uns interessant

Außerdem gelten die Keys in US von uns garnet


----------



## Kalyptus (25. August 2008)

Graveman schrieb:


> So endlich gefunden hier ist die seite von der man aus den key für die CO Open Beta eingeben kann und sich anmelden (online das spiel saugen und ab gehts).
> ACHTUNG Open Beta erst ab 07.09 offen also am besten erst dan anmelden und Keys eingeben
> 
> http://www.warhammeronline.com/ce_preorder/
> ...



Totaler Quatsch gebt da keine NR. ein
Falscher Kontinent.
Man denkt doch mal ein wenig mit.
Für was gibt es wohl :
http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. August 2008)

so habe ich es verstanden!

Ich besitze das pre o. pack oder zu mindest habe ich es bestellt bei amazon, erhalten habe ich eine spielehülle mit drei codes. die mir erlauben das ich mich ab 7.09.08 den client von der openbeta zuziehn und ich dann an der open beta teilzunehmen.ab dem 15.09.08 kann ich dann den richtigen warclient saugen und loslegen muss aber den wenn ich das möchte mich endscheiden bis 18 plus minus 3 tage ob ich den char den ich da angespielt habe zur veröffendlichung weiter rulen möchte oder eben nicht.


----------



## eventer (25. August 2008)

Konnte grad ne CE bei Amazon bestellen, scheint wohl wieder jemand storniert zu haben. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wo ich ne PreOrder günstig bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Einiges editiert, wäre nett wenn jemand mal drüberschaut wegen Fehlern usw.
Ergänzungen bitte per PM schicken.


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Eventuell bei der Instanzierung:
Instanzierung beschränkt sich auf die Szenarien, Teile der Stadt-Eroberung und die Dungeons.
Die Dungeons Düsterberg und Bastionstreppe sind fraktionsinstanziert (keine Begrenzung, jedoch Order und Destro getrennt), und erst bei den Boss-Kämpfen gruppeninstanziert (maximal 6 Spieler).
The Lost Vale ist von Anfang an gruppeninstanziert (maximal 6 Spieler).

Edit:
Dazu kommt noch, dass es neben den PreOrder Versionen der CEs noch weitere Möglichkeiten geben wird, an der OB teilzunehmen. Zum Teil über Händler (welche weiß ich noch nicht) der PO-SE. Die andere Variante fällt noch unter die NDA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Von der Variante über Händler weiß ich leider nichts.. kannst du das vielleicht näher beschreiben? Von der andern auch ncihts, gleich mal ins Forum *weglauf*

PS: Darf ich deinen beitrag zu den Instanzen kopieren?


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Hab es auch gerade erst gelesen. Darf leider net zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja, darfst du.


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (26. August 2008)

Hi, 

auch wenn es ein schrecklich durchgekautes Thema ist... hab viel gelesen und bin super verwirrt.....

ALSO, ich wollte die Pre Order Box SE (also die normale). Deswegen war ich im Laden meines vertrauens....

Die Box kommt ja erst am 28.08., also Donnerstag. Hab jetzt heute von dem Laden einen Anruf bekommen, ich solle mal vorbei kommen. Da habe ich jetzt einen einfachen Zettel mit 2 Key bekommen, Headstart und Item... den Client soll ich wohl saugen. Keine wirkliche Box und garnichts, teuer war es aber :-(
Ist das normal?????
Tausch ich dann einfach die Quittung am 18. September gegen das "normale" Spiel ein? Kann ich dann meinen Char aus dem Headstart weiter spielen?

Mir kommt das alles sehr sehr merkwürdig vor wie das läuft..... sry falls sich wer genervt fühlt, aber ich bin verwirrt.

Bitte kein heulen sondern nur info, danke


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Ich glaub, da hat dich jemand beschissen ^^
PO "kosten" 5€ und haben eine eigene Box. Später rechnet der Händler dir die 5€ auf die normale Spiele-Box an. Händler haben keine eigenen Key-Listen, sondern nur die PO Packungen.
Wenn die PO-SE kommt, wird es aller Vorraussicht nach auch Händler geben, bei denen ein Zugang zur open Beta bei ist.

Also zurück zum Laden, das ganze rückgängig machen und warten, bis es die richtige PreOrder Packung gibt.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Da war jemand schneller ;-)

Ja ich glaube auch, dass du bei deinem "Laden des Vertrauens" etwas misstrauischer sein solltest. Normal ist es auf keinen Fall.
Ach und: Brauchst dich gar nicht schämen das gefragt zu haben, ist nmlich schon ein riesiger Fortschritt, dass du keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht hast.


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Kommando zurück. Scheinbar hat sich da tatsächlich was getan.
Heute sind wohl diverse Keys rausgegangen. Der für die open Beta fehlt allerdings noch.
Im Closed Forum ist jedoch auch nur die Rede von einem Händler, aber nicht direkt, von wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Scheinbar ist das PreOrder PACK wohl doch nur eine Liste von Codes. Es scheint also doch alles zu stimmen.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Kommando zurück. Scheinbar hat sich da tatsächlich was getan.
> Heute sind wohl diverse Keys rausgegangen. Der für die open Beta fehlt allerdings noch.
> Im Closed Forum ist jedoch auch nur die Rede von einem Händler, aber nicht direkt, von wem
> 
> ...



Sag ma laufen wir in verschiedenen Betaforen rum? Ich find da irgendwie gar nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

<--- Profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> <--- Profi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, wer mehr als einen Acc hat bekommt also Zugang zu extra exklusiven News. *hmpf

Edit: Wieso wird *sowas* - *da* gefragt ^^.


----------



## hanktheknife (26. August 2008)

> Ich glaub, da hat dich jemand beschissen ^^


Vielleicht hat der Verkäufer es nur gut gemeint, er hat auch nicht gesagt, was er für den Code oder Key bezahlt hat. Ob er damit in die OpenBeta reinkommt, steht ohnehin auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Es ist schon richtig so.
Die Händler haben heute wohl Listen mit Keys bekommen, die sie ihren Kunden geben sollen. Das sind diese zwei ominösen Keys da oben.
Beschiss ist es, wenn man nachher mehr für Pre Order + Retail bezahlt hat, als man nur für die Retail bezahlt hätte.


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (26. August 2008)

Ok, das hört sich ja nicht so schrecklich an wie befürchtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann halte ich erstmal an den beiden Keys fest und guck mal was für infos nach der open beta noch kommen. 
Wird dann ja passen, vielen dank @all für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Darf ich fragen, was du für die 2 Keys bezahlt hast?


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (26. August 2008)

das ist noch das schockierende.... bin dafür 49,99€ los!!!!!!!!!
Wird aber angerechnet fürs richtige Spiel, also wird das fast kostenlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn ich das immer noch komisch finde.... solange das alles in Ordnung geht und ich das Spiel bekomme soll es mir Wurst sein....


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Achso.. ja dann wird er dir die SE wohl so in die Hand drücken ;-)


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (26. August 2008)

Richtig, das wird wohl so kommen. 

War halt nur von diesem Zettel mit den 2 kleinen Keys drauf verwirrt, aber so ist jetzt alles gut und ich kann beruhigt abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal....


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Bitte vergib mir, Sorzarra!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. August 2008)

> *Open Beta and the standard pre-order program*
> I just wanted to clear up a few points of confusion about the open beta program in Europe. When the US pre-order program was announced, it was mentioned that the EU program would not include Open Beta access. At that point we hadn't officially unveiled our program, but as we were getting a lot of enquiries about this, we confirmed that this was the case. Since then, some of you have seen the EA Store in Europe and Direct2Drive advertising the pre-order with Open Beta access.
> 
> It's important to note that our official announcement regarding the Standard Edition pre-order is coming on Thursday 28th which is when the program launches. At that time we will provide you with all the details of the pre-order package as well as a list of partners. Some of our partners have preempted that announcement which has led to a bit of confusion.
> ...


----------



## BongFire (26. August 2008)

Heyho...
eine frage brennt mir doch noch auf den lippen ^^
wieviel wird die pre order dann kosten? denn für ein paar tage früher spielen zahle ich nicht wieder 50 euro oder sowas in der richtung <.<
lg


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Genaue Kosten weiß ich grade nicht, aber der preis den du für die Pre Order bezahlst sollte dir ermäßigt werden, wenn du dir dann die Standart Edition kaufst.



Targuss schrieb:


> *1c. Woher bekomme ich die Pre Order?*
> 
> Die Pre Order der CE ist bereits ausverkauft, und nur noch absolut überteuert bei Privatverkäufern erhältlich.
> Die Pre Order der SE gibt es ab dem 28.8 zu kaufen.
> ...




-> editiert


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Hab deine beiden Posts mal zusammengelegt. Doppelposts sehen immer so unschön aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Dankesehr, aber irgendwie versuche ich halt den Thread oben zu halten und weil einige Member das direkt reporten, wenn ich /push schreibe, muss ich das ja irgendwie verstecken (Bitte sagen, wenn das so nicht in Ordnung ist).

*unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Sorry wegn push aber wenn der net auf seite 1 ist kommen pausenlos neue Threads zu dem Thema


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Sorry wegn push aber wenn der net auf seite 1 ist kommen pausenlos neue Threads zu dem Thema



Ich glaube das wird nie was...


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

*11. Systemanforderungen*

Mindestsystemanforderungen:
FÜR WINDOWS XP
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 1 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte

FÜR WINDOWS VISTA
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 2 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte


-> Editet.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. August 2008)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf viele Fragen werde ich hier nicht eingehen, weil sie nicht Europa betreffen, sondern das Spiel oder seine Entwicklung an sich. Für den anderen habe ich ein paar Fakten anzubieten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

Danke Blue


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Vielen Dank Blue, habe das soweit ergänzt.


----------



## Unrael (27. August 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe ja bereits früher hier gefragt, wie das ist wenn man die CE Preorder für die SE bekommen hat.
Ist es so, dass in SE und CE die gleichen Codes drin sind, nur dass bei der CE noch ein Beta Key dabei ist?
D.h., ich kriege meinen Headstart obwohl ich die CE Preorder habe und dann mit Standard aktiviere?

mfg
Unrael


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. August 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> D.h., ich kriege meinen Headstart obwohl ich die CE Preorder habe und dann mit Standard aktiviere?


Headstart bekommst du, der Account läuft dann bis maximal 22.09 und dann brauchst du die Codes der CE sonst wird der Account deaktiviert!


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Ja, in der Pre Order der CE ist ein Code mehr, aber man kann diese Box nicht mit einer Standart Edition zum vollen Acc auwerten.


----------



## wackalion (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

Habe heute aucu meine codes bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese codes für den open beta zugang eingeben kann?

danke


----------



## Unrael (27. August 2008)

@wackalion , die kann man erst am 7.9. eingeben, falls du eine CE-Preorder hast.



Targuss schrieb:


> Ja, in der Pre Order der CE ist ein Code mehr, aber man kann diese Box nicht mit einer Standart Edition zum vollen Acc auwerten.



Das heißt sie machen 5 Verschiedene Authentifizierungscodes? Das wäre doch totaler Schwachsinn, zumal es die gleichen Bonusgegenstände usw sind.

Naja, wenn sies wirklich so machen, ärger ich mich schwarz. Mal gucken ob mein Gamestop so kulant ist und mir eine Standard-PO gibt. (was ich nicht glaube.)

Ich werde sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke für eure antworten


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Habe das leider noch nicht offiziell gesehen, also erstmal abwarten ;-)
Ich habe mit meinem Post einfach mal Bluescreen vertraut, er scheint auch gut bescheid zu wissen.


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Habe versucht, das Ganze ncoh ein wenig übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Sehr hübsch, ja so kann man es doch viel besser lesen


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

aber starten heute nicht die Downloads ? Sprich man meldet sich an und kann es schon einmal runter laden ?

Und wie meint ihr das nit "vollem account" ich habe die Standart pre Order von OkaySoft und das ist ein voller Account !

Oder wie meint ihr das ?


----------



## Maradieter (28. August 2008)

Darüber gibt es leider noch keine offizielle Information, vom 28.08.08 (also heute) bis 07.09.08 scheint alles möglich zu sein.


----------



## dBiber (28. August 2008)

Hallo Ihr, 
weiß einer was das mit dem 75000 Beta-Zugängen war die nach dem Moto "Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst" raus gehen sollten?


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Ab heute werden wohl irgendwie über die Fansites open Beta Keys rausgehen.
Wartet den Tag mal ab, da werden garantiert News zu kommen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> aber starten heute nicht die Downloads ? Sprich man meldet sich an und kann es schon einmal runter laden ?
> 
> Und wie meint ihr das nit "vollem account" ich habe die Standart pre Order von OkaySoft und das ist ein voller Account !
> 
> Oder wie meint ihr das ?


Heute startet gar nix, es wird nur Informationen zum Vorbestellerprogramm geben und die Partner dafür werden vorgestellt!



> Tomorrow we are announcing the Standard Edition pre-order program. We'll be posting up the list of confirmed partners and the precise pre-order benefits you'll get from each.
> 
> News will be up on the website within *the next few days* regarding the client download for Open Beta and the account pages. It's possible we'll be able to give you details this week, if not it will be early next week.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...349#post1236349


----------



## kOchi... (28. August 2008)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd aus dem ganzen noch nicht ganz schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wie sieht das jetzt genau es, wenn ich mir heute die SE-Preorder bestellen würde... sagen wir mal direkt
im EA-Store. Erhalte ich dann in nächster Zeit einen Link zum Download des Clients und per email dann die codes um meinen account zu aktivieren oder funktioniert das anders? (Im EA-Store steht zum Beispiel das spiel sei dann als "direkter Download" verfügbar)

Bekomme ich dann das Spiel nur auf "digitaler" Basis oder werden mir Dinge wie die Originalverpackung und CDs noch später zugeschickt? Wenn das bei EA-Store nich der Fall ist, was ich mal vermute, welche alternativen shops könntet ihr mir dann für die SE-Preorder empfehlen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

EA-Store: Digitale Version, garantierter Zugang zur OB.
PreORder der Standard Edition: Bald ist bekannt, welche Händler die PreOrder mit garantiertem OB Zugang verkaufen.


----------



## Pente (28. August 2008)

Schönes Thema. Sollte man bis Release auf jeden Fall mal oben festhalten. Bitte weist die User auch freundlich auf das Thema hin wenn sie entsprechende Fragen stellen deren Antworten hier zu finden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desembo (28. August 2008)

Aber gibt es die SE-PreOrder denn eigentlich ab heute zu kaufen ?


Weil bei Amazon, wo ich meine Standard Edition "gekauft" habe, ist noch ncihts von einer SE-PO Box zu sehen.
Gibt es die SE-PO auch bei Media-Markt oder dergleichen zu kaufen ?


----------



## kOchi... (28. August 2008)

hab sie bisher ers bei EA in der digitalen version gesehn...

Gibts aber auch schon bei OKaysoft


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Juhu Sticky und trotzdem werden heute 100 Threads dazu aufgemacht, wetten?


----------



## Kryptmann (28. August 2008)

Habe schon seit März die Vorbestellerbox mit College eddy neben mir zu liegen . Warte nun genüsslich mit sehr sehr viel Kaffee bis der Client zum Laden bereit steht ziehe es mir auf die Platte und zocke dann los .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte dann auf den 18.9 (release) um mir meinen acc umzuwandeln von beta in einen richtigen , noch so 1-2 patches drübber und ende .
Danach warte ich das mit mein College eddy nach hause versand wird wo ich mir dann die netten gimmiks drin anschauen werde . 
Ich bin ja so gerührt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeriah (28. August 2008)

media markt pre order 2,99 Euro - drinen finden sich 2 keys und der link zu einer website wo es den client gibt wenn er den draussen ist zum download.

amazon hat die pre order standard NICHT soweit mir bekannt! (und amazon ist auf anfrage auch nichts bekannt)!


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage.

Ich sehe gerade, dass wenn man sich das Spiel bei EA vorbestellt (Standart Edition), kann man als Versandart nur "Digital" auswählen. D.h. man darf sich dann nach Release das ganze Spiel downloaden und bekommt es nicht mal zugeschickt??? Und dafür soll ich die gleichen 50 Euro bezahlen als wenn ich es mir im Handel kaufe...


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Für den headstart musst du das Spiel so oder so downloade, aber ob EA Store dir das Spiel später noch zuschickt, kann cih dir im Moment noch nicht sagen.

Vielleicht vertraut EA Amazon nicht mehr, oder wollen sie bestrafen weil sies mit der pre Order bei der CE verbockt haben.  ;-)


Edit: Oh, danke fürn Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Für den headstart musst du das Spiel so oder so downloade, aber ob EA Store dir das Spiel später noch zuschickt, kann cih dir im Moment noch nicht sagen.



Deshalb hab ich gerade bei Okaysoft den PreOrder Code bestellt und Spiel wird nachgeliefert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kOchi... (28. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich gerade bei Okaysoft den PreOrder Code bestellt und Spiel wird nachgeliefert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber es is ja so dass bei okaysoft kein open beta zugang gewährt wird oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im EA-Store gibts den ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Hi, da du gerade on bist:

Ich habe da einen Vorschlag, den Anfangspost umzustrukturieren, um die heutige Fragenlawine heute zu minimieren.

1c. Woher bekomme ich die Pre Order?
Die Pre.....
....
2. Anlaufstelle: Die Pre Order der SE wird sowohl bei Online Versandhäusern als auch im Einzeilhandel erhältlich sein. 

1d. Wo bekomme ich die Pre Order der SE her, mit welcher man Zugang zur Open Beta hat?
Eine Liste der Händler, bei der man durch die Pre Order der SE Zugang zur Open Beta hat wird vorraussichtlich am 28.08. bekanntgegeben. Behaltet die News der Offiziellen HP oder der Fanpages im Auge (Link zur Liste wird nachgereicht)

1e. Wo/Wann kann ich die Codes aus der Pre Order eingeben und den Client runterladen
Das ist im Moment noch nicht möglich. Behaltet die News der Offiziellen HP oder der Fanpages im Auge


so, ist nur nen Vorschlag.
Thx für deine Mühe bisher
Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Ich werds mir heute nachmittag mal angucken, bin grade nur am Schul PC und werde da öfter mal von den bösen Lehrern unterbrochen ;-)


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

lass dir das net gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene mach dir keinen druck, nen link zu deinem Thread bei fragen zum Thema ist ja auch so wie er ist, sinnvoll. Müssen die halt bissi mehr suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Hoffentlich rücken die bald mal die Liste der Händler raus.


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

So.. deine Posts sind ja mehr Aktualisierungen als Umstrukturierungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuche shcon so weit es geht, den aktuell zu halten.

Das man die keys noch nicht eingeben, ist ne gute Idee das zu ergänzen ;-)


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Aber es is ja so dass bei okaysoft kein open beta zugang gewährt wird oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den möcht ich auch gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Aber es is ja so dass bei okaysoft kein open beta zugang gewährt wird oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Liste ist noch net mal draußen und hier werden solche Aussagen getroffen. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## kOchi... (28. August 2008)

Zitat EA-Store:

Status:  Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 06.09.2008 


Zitat Okaysoft:

Der Code berechtigt nicht zur Teilnahme an der Beta-Phase.



Mehr hab ich nciht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpp (28. August 2008)

kann man denn die "normale" Preorderversion mit einer CE nutzen? d.h ab 18.sept den CE Code eingeben und die Vorteile des normalen Preorderpacks und die Vorteile der CE nutzen? (das man nicht die Vorteile der preorder ce nutzen kann ist klar)


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> kann man denn die "normale" Preorderversion mit einer CE nutzen? d.h ab 18.sept den CE Code eingeben und die Vorteile des normalen Preorderpacks und die Vorteile der CE nutzen? (das man nicht die Vorteile der preorder ce nutzen kann ist klar)



Wieso sollte man?
Heißt ja SE-PO also ist die nur mit der Standart - Editon kompatibel.
Und genauso sieht es auch mit der CE-PO und der CE aus.


----------



## Alpp (28. August 2008)

weil man als CE Käufer mehr bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Pre Order CE ohne CE*
> 
> Zugang zur offenen Beta (Open Beta) - * funktioniert*
> Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Headstart) - * funktioniert*
> ...




Also ich habe im GameStop am 27.03.08 Warhammer Als PreOrder (Standart version) Vorbestellt, habe aber
dann knappe 10 Tage später die PreOrder Box zur CE erhalten mit allen Keys.

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, das ich damit auch wenn ich die CE garnicht bestellt habe aber die CE PreOrder besitze in die Open Beta komme?

Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich die Pre Order die ich nun habe zurück geben soll und mir die vom EA Store bestellen soll oder nicht.

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß Reli
PS: und Sorry das ich dies hier poste obwohl ich es schon in nem anderen Thread angesprochen habe, aber ich kam mir dort so ungesehen vor...


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Also ich habe im GameStop am 27.03.08 Warhammer Als PreOrder (Standart version) Vorbestellt, habe aber
> dann knappe 10 Tage später die PreOrder Box zur CE erhalten mit allen Keys.
> 
> Verstehe ich das nun richtig, das ich damit auch wenn ich die CE garnicht bestellt habe aber die CE PreOrder besitze in die Open Beta komme?
> ...



Zunächst einmal kein Prob, ist ja der richtige Thread hier.

Also ich würd mich da nochmal mit dem Verkäufer kurzschließen, denn ich bezweifle, dass du da die SE bekommst.
Und wenn das die CE Pre Order ist, kommst mit den Keys natürlich auch in die OB. Aber nach dem verfrühten Start wirst Probs haben deine Chars zu übernehmen wenn du die SE anmelden wirst.

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll zu berichten, was du bisher bezahlen musstest. Soweit ich weiß ist das bei der PreOrder der SE anders. Somit könnte man da evtl rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Also, ich habe mehrfach im GameStop angerufen und war auch nochmal Persönlich dort.
Ich habe mir ebenfalls anhand meiner Kundendaten und bestellung zeigen lassen das ich die SE bekomme und auch nur die SE bezahlen muss.

Bisher bezahlt habe ich bei Bestellung der Pre Order &#8364; 5,00
Bei Abholung der Pre Order-Box habe ich dann nochmal &#8364; 10,00 angezahlt für die SE (Steht auch so auf meinem Kassenzettel)
Die &#8364; 15,00 werden von dem eigentlichen Kaufpreis der SE aber dann abgezogen sprich zahle ich bei abholung der SE noch &#8364;34,99


PS: das ich eventuell dann meine chars nicht übernehmen kann ist mir ehrlichgesagt egal, da ich die Open Beta eigentlich nutzen will um mir alle chars mal anzusehen und erst effektiev einen Mainchar wählen will wenn ich mir wirklich sicher bin.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Vielleicht am besten einfach heute die news abwarten, wo die Liste bekanntgegeben wird über welchen weg man mit der PO der SE an der OB teilnehmen kann. Wenn da dein Gamestop dabei ist, scheint das ja alles in ordnung zu sein. Wenn net weiß ich auch net was bei dir los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Alles klar...zur not kann ich ja immer noch die PreOrder-Box zurück geben (hat mir jedenfalls der GameStop Mitarbeiter bestätigt) und bekomme mein Geld zurück.

Dann werde ich den weg des EA Store einschlagen...


Danke für die Info

Gruß Reli


----------



## Skathloc (28. August 2008)

War es nicht so das Gamestop zwar die CE-PO bestellt hat, dann aber statt der CE die SE? 
Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben...

Am 17.3 konnte man die SE doch noch garnicht bestellen.


----------



## Lewellyn (28. August 2008)

Hallo erst mal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste einen neuen Acc anlegen.
Irgend wie war mein alter futsch.
Mal sehen ob heute überhaupt noch etwas passiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (28. August 2008)

habe die PE seit geraumer zeit, wollte fragen ob man die codes schon irgendwo eingeben kann, falls nicht ab wann kann man die eingeben?


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Also ich bin am 27.03.08 in den GamsStop rein, habe nachgefragt ob es schon eine möglichkeit gibt Warhammer vorzubestellen, und zwar die standart version und nicht die CE.

Der Verkäufer sagte mir, aber sicher doch....gesagt getan...ich zahlte 5 &#8364; er nahm meine daten (Adresse, Telefonnummer usw auf).
Ca 10 Tage Später bekam ich einen Anruf, das ich meine PreOrder Box abholen könne.
Ich bin hin zahlte nochmals 10&#8364; und bekam auf meinem Kassenzettel ebenfalls die bestätigung das mir die Warhammer Online Standart Version somit sicher sei.
Die PreOrder Box die ich allerdings bekam ist die der CE steht jedenfalls drauf...auch der inhalt sagt dieses aus.

Code-Präfix1: Zugang zur offenen Beta
Code-Präfix2: Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel
Code-Präfix3: Zusätzliche Spielgegenstände

Mein bedenken war halt nur, das GOA/Myhtik die möglichkeit hat diese Codes zu filtern und diese dann zu sperren weil die CE PreOrderBox zum SE Spiel Verkauft wurde und ich somit mit den Codes nicht teilnehmen kann.

MFG Reli


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Da solltest du dich besser mit Gamestop in Verbindung setzen...

PS: Ich habe noch nicht gefunden, wo man die Keys eingeben kann (d.h., es geht wahrscheinlich noch nicht).


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Das habe ich schon gemacht, der Mitarbeiter konnte mir dazu keine informationen geben warum das so gelaufen ist, er hat mir lediglich angeboten das ich die Preorder Box Zurück geben kann und mein geld wieder bekomme.

Aber andererseits habe ich auch mitbekommen das es wohl keine auswirkung haben wird dadrauf ob ich nun mit den keys in die open beta komme oder nicht...es würde lediglich auswirkung dadrauf haben, da ich keinen CE Key habe (vom eigentlichen Game) das ich meine chars nach der open beta nicht mehr weiter spielen kann...
Aber das wär mir ja egal...ich will die Open Beta ja zum Testen der Klassen nutzen um dann bei Releas zu wissen welchen meiner 3 Favoriten ich dann letzten endes zuerst speieln werde (Schattenkrieger, Feuerzauberer oder Hexenjäger)..mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Reli


----------



## Ichweissnichts (28. August 2008)

Ich bin heute in den Laden mit dem Planeten gegangen, habe mir eine Box für 5 € geschnappt, noch kurz mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen, ob man noch irgendwo die Adresse angeben muss, damit man am 18.09. auch ein Spiel bekommt.
Der sagte mir, dass für jede verkaufte PreOrderBox 1 Spiel zurück gelegt wird, und dass ich mit der Box und dem Kassenbon ab dem 18.09 das Spiel kaufen kann, und die 5 € auf den Preis angerechnet werden.

In der Box ist ein Zettelchen mit 2 Codes. 1 für die 2 ingame Gegenstände, 1 für den 3 Tage vorher beginnenden Headstart. Mit dem Code kann man ab Headstart 7 Tage spielen, ohne einen Code für die Vollversion eingeben zu müssen (also kann man das Spiel auch für 5 € erstmal 7 Tage testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).

Jetzt warte ich auf den 15.09, ab dem ich auch zufällig fast nen Monat Urlaub habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss mir nur noch verher den Client mal saugen, um am 15.09 loslegen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich bin heute in den Laden mit dem Planeten gegangen, habe mir eine Box für 5 € geschnappt, noch kurz mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen, ob man noch irgendwo die Adresse angeben muss, damit man am 18.09. auch ein Spiel bekommt.
> Der sagte mir, dass für jede verkaufte PreOrderBox 1 Spiel zurück gelegt wird, und dass ich mit der Box und dem Kassenbon ab dem 18.09 das Spiel kaufen kann, und die 5 € auf den Preis angerechnet werden.
> 
> In der Box ist ein Zettelchen mit 2 Codes. 1 für die 2 ingame Gegenstände, 1 für den 3 Tage vorher beginnenden Headstart. Mit dem Code kann man ab Headstart 7 Tage spielen, ohne einen Code für die Vollversion eingeben zu müssen (also kann man das Spiel auch für 5 € erstmal 7 Tage testen
> ...



Vielleicht liegts an deinem Namen, vielleicht dadran, dass keine offene Frage vorher zu sehen ist. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt ne Frage in deienm Post gefunden.

Ich frage übersehen oder du frage vergessen oder keien frage gewollt?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (28. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an deinem Namen, vielleicht dadran, dass keine offene Frage vorher zu sehen ist. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt ne Frage in deienm Post gefunden.
> 
> Ich frage übersehen oder du frage vergessen oder keien frage gewollt?




Das sollte eigentlich nur als Beschreibung dienen, was man man mit den Pre-Order Boxen anfangen kann, und was man  letztendlich in der Hand hält. Die Frage kam gestern schon in einem anderen Thread auf, da einige glaubten, in den Boxen wäre schon der Client in Form einer DVD.


----------



## Warhunah (28. August 2008)

Hmm also ich weiß das die fragen langsam ankotzen aber ich geh mal lieber auf nummer sicher also
Ich wollte mir jetz Warhammer Online Vorbesteleln doch würde ich gerne die Boni mit den 3 Tage früher anfangen abgreifen so nun meine frage bei Amazon steht: Achtung: Jetzt vorbestellen und Boni sichern!!
Muss ich mir da nicht wir bei der CE noch die pre order seperat in Einkauswagen legen oder ist das jetz so wie es gedacht war das beides zusammen kommt? Und kommt dann wie bei der CE Pre order die SE Pre order box bei mir daheim an oder krieg ich von Amazon dann irgendwelche codes OooOoOo!!!111


----------



## BongFire (28. August 2008)

Warhunah schrieb:


> Hmm also ich weiß das die fragen langsam ankotzen aber ich geh mal lieber auf nummer sicher also
> Ich wollte mir jetz Warhammer Online Vorbesteleln doch würde ich gerne die Boni mit den 3 Tage früher anfangen abgreifen so nun meine frage bei Amazon steht: Achtung: Jetzt vorbestellen und Boni sichern!!
> Muss ich mir da nicht wir bei der CE noch die pre order seperat in Einkauswagen legen oder ist das jetz so wie es gedacht war das beides zusammen kommt? Und kommt dann wie bei der CE Pre order die SE Pre order box bei mir daheim an oder krieg ich von Amazon dann irgendwelche codes OooOoOo!!!111



du bekommst wohl die codes zugesandt und dann am 18. halt die vollversion, sprich es ist alles zusammen.

ich würde sie beim eastore kaufen

"http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.106719600/pgm.14176100/ThemeID.1014200/Currency.EUR"

NUR dort hast du dann noch zusätzlich open beta zugang bei deiner Pre Order... Ansonsten(bei amazon etc.) nur wie beschrieben die 2 codes, items und 3tage vorzeitiger spieleinstieg....

lg


----------



## Dilan (28. August 2008)

@ Warhunah 

mich hat das auch stutzig gemacht, und da ich schon Jahre bei den Kund ebin hab ich einfach ma bei deren Technik abteilung nachgefragt.

Wollte wissen wie das abläuft etc.

Die Jungs meinten, normal wird das bei den Über die HP online gemacht, waren sich aber net sicher.

Werde morgen ne Info Mail bekommen mit ner erklärung, und geb dann hier im Threat bescheid. Was man mir versichern konnte war, das die Vorbesteller also defintiv ihre Ingame Items und den Headstart bekommen werden. Auch ohne Pre-Order Box Laut Amazon wäre nur das Vorbestellen des Spiels selbst ausschlaggebend.

( Hoffe die info ist Hilfreich für Amazon Kunden, werde dran bleiben und "Berichten" ) *g*


----------



## Warhunah (28. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> @ Warhunah
> 
> mich hat das auch stutzig gemacht, und da ich schon Jahre bei den Kund ebin hab ich einfach ma bei deren Technik abteilung nachgefragt.
> 
> ...


 ahh danke sehr war sehr Hilfreich


----------



## jove (28. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe dann auch noch eine Frage zur Pre-Order:

Habe mir eben beim Mediamarkt so eine Box gekauft. Meine Frage ist nun:

"Wo bekomme ich den Client her, um bereits am 15.09.08 spielen zu können? Stellt GOA den in den nächsten Tagen zum Download bereit, oder händigt mir der Mediamarkt bereits am 15.09. die Spiel-DVD´s aus?"

Schon einmal Danke für eine Antwort.

Viele Grüße,

Jove


----------



## Mangelo (28. August 2008)

Hallo ich bin hier Neu.

Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich lust 26 Seiten durchzusehen .... bis ich es evtl. finde.

Also ich habe eine Frage. Es lautet ja ich muss meinen Pre Order Beta Kay auf der War Hp eingeben, aber wo ?

Ich habe mich Angemeldet und finde nichts.

Bzw. Wo kann ich den Acc Runterladen ?

MFG


----------



## Sanitäter (28. August 2008)

Für den Headstart musst du dir die Saugen.

Der Mediamarkt mitarbeiter händigt dir die eerst am 18 aus , dann wenn das spiel raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ poster über mir. 

No gar nicht. Das kommt erst Ende des Monats das man die eingeben kann.



Mensch kommt es mir nur so vor oder werden so langsam alle ein wenig nervöser weil es kurz vor releas ist. Ist ja wie auf nem Schlachthof wo die Tiere merken das etwas im Busch ist und unruhig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jove (28. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Für den Headstart musst du dir die Saugen.
> 
> Der Mediamarkt mitarbeiter händigt dir die eerst am 18 aus , dann wenn das spiel raus kommt
> 
> ...



und saugen kann ich das auf www.war-europe.com gegen Vorlage der beiden Pre-Order Codes?


----------



## Sanitäter (28. August 2008)

jove schrieb:


> und saugen kann ich das auf www.war-europe.com gegen Vorlage der beiden Pre-Order Codes?



Rischtisch...

Da gibste den 'Key ein und bekommst nen link zu Bit Torent oder dergleichen und Saugst dir des teil. Also den DL Clientn. Ich denke nämlich das der DL ptp laufen wird.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mir täusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Sani áka Goore


----------



## jove (28. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Rischtisch...
> 
> Da gibste den 'Key ein und bekommst nen link zu Bit Torent oder dergleichen und Saugst dir des teil. Also den DL Clientn. Ich denke nämlich das der DL ptp laufen wird.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Antwort!!!


----------



## Desembo (28. August 2008)

So, ich hab nun auch nochmal eine Frage...

Ich hab inzwischen den Weg des EA Store gewählt und auch schon bezahlt, samt E-Mail Bestätigung lief alles glatt, jedoch finde ich auf der Seite des EA Stores, bis auf einen LOGOUT Button rechts oben, kein Anzeiechne für ein "Mein Konto" Menü oder dergleichen wo ich meine gekauften Spiele sehen kann und die verfügbarkeit des Downloads testen kann, geschweige denn den Download dann (ab 1.9) starten könnte.

Könnte mir vielleicht ein Käufer des EA Stores da weiterhelfen, wäre echt super nett, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (28. August 2008)

Ich habe auch bei EA bestellt. Wenn Du auf "kundendienst" oben rechts klickst kannst du den Bestellverlauf sehen. Ich bin auch schon verwirrt weil ich außer ner Bestätigung nichts habe... keinerlei Keys oder DL-Link. Wobei der wohl dann irgendwann sobald der Client downloadbar ist in dieser Übersicht erscheinen soll... 

Alles in allem etwas mulmiges Gefühl nach den 49,99 €

Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Lewellyn (28. August 2008)

Irgend was passiert auf der Seite.
Ich komme nähmlich nicht mehr druff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich habe für die PO-CE 57,00 Euro bezahlt und hoffe auch inständig das daß alles so  richtig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Doc_ (28. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ist zwar schon eigentlich teilweise in deinem Post beantwortet aber ich wollte nur mal eben sagen, wenn man beim EAstore bestellt (normale Version, kein CE), bekommt man einen 100% Open Beta Zugang ab 6.9.08. Musste da heute wegen meiner Abrechnung anrufen, weil da was schief gelaufen ist und da hab ich die Frau am Telefon gleich mal gefragt. Steht aber auch auf der offiziellen Seite. Hoffe das hilft vllt enigen, die nicht wissen wo sie bestellen sollen.

Bis denn Doc


----------



## _Doc_ (28. August 2008)

Noch was zu den Leuten die bereits auf EAstore bestellt haben und nicht wissen wie das mit dem saugen oder runterladen jetzt eigentlich ist. Anfang September wird der Direct Download Button (kleiner Pfeil neben dem Produkt) freigeschaltet werden. Mit deinem Code den du per E-Mail zugesandt bekommst, kannst du den aktivieren (läuft auch so, wenn man ein schon ERHÄLTLICHES Spiel kauft). Bloß in diesem Fall erst ab Anfang September. Dann lädst du dir die ca. 12gb runter und kannst dann ab 6. September einsteigen. (Gilt für alle die den Vorbestell Service auf EAstore für die Standard Version des Spiels gewählt haben). 

Hoffe das ist verständlich geschrieben.


----------



## Viciousroca (28. August 2008)

Hi hab mal ne frage, ich hab mir ne Collectors Edition bestellt, aber leider keine PO box mehr bekommen (Amazon halt)... nu hab ich mir heute die Pre Order Box der Standard Edition geholt, zwar ohne Beta aber das kann ich ja verschmerzen. Mir ging es da eher um den early access und die Special Items.
Ich weiß zwar nicht was dagegen sprechen könnte, jedoch weiß ich es nicht genau, ob man dann die Pre Order der standard edition mit der Collectors Edition erweitern kann. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen der dies genau weiß?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. 

Sorry falls das schonmal gefragt wurde wollte keine 26 seiten lesen.


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Es steht im ersten Beitrag, und den könntest du dir doch sicher kurz ansehen ;-)


----------



## Alpp (28. August 2008)

Viciousroca schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne frage, ich hab mir ne Collectors Edition bestellt, aber leider keine PO box mehr bekommen (Amazon halt)... nu hab ich mir heute die Pre Order Box der Standard Edition geholt, zwar ohne Beta aber das kann ich ja verschmerzen. Mir ging es da eher um den early access und die Special Items.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht was dagegen sprechen könnte, jedoch weiß ich es nicht genau, ob man dann die Pre Order der standard edition mit der Collectors Edition erweitern kann. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen der dies genau weiß?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
> ...



Das gehört zu den wichtigen Fragen, die leider noch nicht beantwortet wurden....und da im ersten Post leider keine Quellen stehen, sind die Angaben leider nicht nachprüfbar...


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Davon ist aber auszugehen, da die Pre Order der CE teurer war als die der SE.


----------



## Viciousroca (28. August 2008)

Aha also ist das einfach nur ne vermutung von dir Targuss ich hab nämlich schon die War-europe faqs und die hülle der PO box durchforstet und keinen einzigen hinweis darauf gefunden ja die PO Box der CE war doppelt so teuer aber deswegen darauf zu schließen dass die PO bexen untereinander nicht kompatiebel sind finde ich unangebracht, da du ja wie gesagt nicht eine offizielle Quelle angeben kannst.
Außerdem hattest du ja in der CE PO nen Beta key den du hier nicht hast und im grunde genommen kostet die PO ja nichts, da der Preis ja mit der jeweiligen Retail verrechnet wird.

--Edit--

Gibt es eigentlich eine adresse wo man sich an nen Custommer Service von denen Wenden kann... natürlich auf deutsch, auch das hab ich auf der War-europe seite nicht finden können.


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

So, ich editier das jetzt ganz schnell weg. Tut mir Leid, persönliche Schlussfolgerungen mit eingebracht zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: NDA sux


----------



## Viciousroca (28. August 2008)

NDA ist doch gefallen oder etwa nicht, also lass uns doch an deinem wissen teilhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Die NDA ist nicht vollständig gefallen, ich darf euch nur Spielinhalte präsentieren.. nicht aber über Diskussionen im Testerforum oder ähnlichem berichten.


----------



## Gravetrooper (29. August 2008)

so meine frage hier wiel ich nun gar nichts mehr verstehe isz ob ich jezz mit na pre order auch zugang zur open beta habe ? habe die pre order schon seit längerem hier liegen und nach dem ganzen tohuwabohu weiß ich nich mehr was jezz stimmt^^


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

Zitat von War-europe.com :



> Der Client für den offenen Betatest ist ab sofort zum Download über unsere Webseite verfügbar. Dieser Client steht ohne Eingabe eines Vorbestellercodes jedem zur Verfügung, der auf unserer Seite eingeloggt ist, *doch nur Teilnehmer der Open Beta können ihn nutzen. *
> Da der Client 12 GB groß ist, empfehlen wir allen Testern der Open Beta ihn rechtzeitig herunter zu laden. Ihr seid mit Sicherheit Teilnehmer der Open Beta, wenn ihr schon in der geschlossenen Beta dabei wart, eine Collector’s Edition vorbestellt oder einen Standard Edition bei einem unserer Premium-Partner vorbestellt habt.



Habe das heute auf war-europe gelesen...  Nun steht da ja(markierung), dass nur die Teilnehmer der Open Beta den Client nutzen können und dürfen...
Jetz hab ich einfach mal, obwohl ich nicht an der open beta teilnehme den client runtergeladen und kann mir das spiel jetzt ziehn!
Wie kann das sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich frage nur, weil ich wissen will ob ich mir grad was falsches runterlade oder ob das ein fehler auf der seite ist...
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

mfg


----------



## Chadwick (29. August 2008)

lesen können ist was tolles da steht das in jeder downloaden kann aber wenn du keinen Preorder Code hast hast du 12GB umsonst gesaugt


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

SE-PO hab ich!

Nur ich nehm nich an der open beta teil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da steht nichts davon, dass man als nicht-beta-teilnehmer den client laden kann


----------



## Skathloc (29. August 2008)

doch genau das steht da, nur wird dir der Client ohne Open Beta Key nichts bringen


----------



## kOchi... (29. August 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> doch genau das steht da, nur wird dir der Client ohne Open Beta Key nichts bringen



aber dann hätte ich das spiel ja schonmal im vorraus für den Headstart... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum später machen, was man auch gleich erledigen kann?


----------



## Viciousroca (29. August 2008)

Naja wer gibt dir die Sicherheit, dass zum Headstart der Beta Client zum "Final Client" gepatcht wird?

War bei AoC auch nicht anders, da musste man sich zum  early Access auch noch den finalen Clienten ziehen, auch wenn man schon den Beta Client hatte.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Ich schreib mal halb Offtopic einfach ein riesendickes *Dankeschön* an Targuss unter diesen Thread, der wahrscheinlich mit grossem Abstand einer der nützlichsten in diesem Forum ist.

/target Targuss
/cheer


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Gravetrooper schrieb:


> so meine frage hier wiel ich nun gar nichts mehr verstehe isz ob ich jezz mit na pre order auch zugang zur open beta habe ? habe die pre order schon seit längerem hier liegen und nach dem ganzen tohuwabohu weiß ich nich mehr was jezz stimmt^^



Das kommt auf die pre order an...
Mit der Pre Order der SE hast du keinen Zugang zur Open Beta.
Aber da du schreibst, die PO liegt schon länger bei dir rum, hast du wahrscheinlich die PO der CE. Sind da 3 Codes drin? Hast du 10 Euro bezahlt?
Wenn ja, hast du Zugang zur Open Beta.


Ja, da steht ganz klar, jeder darf den Open Beta Clienten herunterladen.  Kannst trotzdem nicht in der Open Beta spielen (Jedenfalls nicht ohne Key).
PS: Ich bin mir, sagen wir 95% sicher, dass man den Clienten nur noch Patchen braucht...


/target Sorzzara
/thanks
/push


----------



## Soilent (29. August 2008)

Mal ne doofe Frage meinerseits, die ich mal in die Runde schmeiße:

Bekomme ich mit der Version, die ich bei EA nun kaufen kann (diese hier), dann am 18.09. auch noch die DVD-Version die es dann auch im Handel gibt. Also rein physisch, sprich: DVD mit Hülle, Handbuch etc. ? Oder kann ich mir das Spiel nur herunterladen, was im Falle eines Datenverlustes oder ähnlichem natürlich ärgerlich wäre (ja, ich habe meine Daten immer gesichert und spiegele meine Platten und sichere auf DVD´s und scanne nach Viren, aber man weiss ja nie... nur um diese Diskussion direkt auszuschließen^^)

/offtopic off

Soilent

Edit meint das ich dazusagen sollte, daß mich das Dropdownmenu im Bestellvorgang mit er einzigen Option "digital" ein wenig verunsichert.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage meinerseits, die ich mal in die Runde schmeiße:
> 
> Bekomme ich mit der Version, die ich bei EA nun kaufen kann (diese hier), dann am 18.09. auch noch die DVD-Version die es dann auch im Handel gibt. Also rein physisch, sprich: DVD mit Hülle, Handbuch etc. ? Oder kann ich mir das Spiel nur herunterladen, was im Falle eines Datenverlustes oder ähnlichem natürlich ärgerlich wäre (ja, ich habe meine Daten immer gesichert und spiegele meine Platten und sichere auf DVD´s und scanne nach Viren, aber man weiss ja nie... nur um diese Diskussion direkt auszuschließen^^)
> 
> ...



Offtopic ist es net wirklich. Neu aber auch net.

Bei EA store definitiv keine DVD. Wenn du woanders beziehst vielleicht mal schreiben wo. Aber wird meiner Meinung nach bei den anderen online-pre-orders auch keine DVD geben später.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Woher weißt du, dass es definitiv keine DvD gibt? würde das dann vllt noch vorne einfügen.

Und kleine Ergänzung: Ein Datenverlust hätte nur zur Folge, dass du dir das Spiel neu laden musst, also es ist nicht vorbei, falls du das denkst ;-)


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Viel wichtigere Info, die du einfügen solltest findest du hier im Beitrag 17

Zitat von sterntaler wos darum geht, dass man für den Freimonat keine BV, Gamekard oder ähnliches Braucht. Hamma info.

Auf deine Frage geh ich gleich ein. Wollte das erstmal loswerden.

Edit: zu deiner Frage mit der DVD bin ich immo nach am suchen. hab aber voll oft gelesen, dass das bei EA-store so sein wird. und die andere aussage zu den anderen online-bezügen war ne vermutung. Ich such noch.


----------



## Soilent (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Und kleine Ergänzung: Ein Datenverlust hätte nur zur Folge, dass du dir das Spiel neu laden musst, also es ist nicht vorbei, falls du das denkst ;-)



Nein das denke ich nicht, dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst, ärgere mich auch gerade das ich eine Unwägbarkeit nicht ausgeschloßen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es geht mir a) darum eine schöne DVD Hülle mit Cover und Handbuch etc in meinem Schrank vergammeln zu lassen und b) ist der DL bei DSL6000 auch nicht mal eben gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Nerimos schrieb:
			
		

> Bei EA store definitiv keine DVD. Wenn du woanders beziehst vielleicht mal schreiben wo. Aber wird meiner Meinung nach bei den anderen online-pre-orders auch keine DVD geben später.



Danke für die Info, wenn dem wirklich so ist und es auch überall so sein sollte das man die DVD nicht bekommt, dann warte ich halt bis zum 18.09.


----------



## RomS10 (29. August 2008)

Sorry aber ich bin relativ neu auf dem Gebiet mmorpg und ich hätte mal eine Frage, für die ich die Antwort noch nicht gefunden habe vielleicht habe ich es auch nur einfach überlesen. Aber zu erst wollte ich mich für diesen sehr schönen Beitrag bedanken. Er hat die ersten Unklarheiten beseitigt, aber ich habe noch ein Problem ich habe mir heute über dem EA Store Warhammer vorbestellt. In der Beschreibung des Artikel steht schon das ich Anfang September eine Email für die Beta bekommen werde. Nur nun frage ich mich was passiert wenn ich am 15. auf die Live server gehen kann? Werde ich am 13. oder 14 einen Link bekommen wo ich mir das richtige Spiel runterladen kann(in der Mail müsste ja dann auch der richtige Key und der Key für die ingame Gegenstände sein)? Oder muss ich die Beta auf das richtige Spiel patchen?
Bei der Bestätigungs Email wurde ich auch von 2 Punkten verwirrt:

STATUS DEINES AUFTRAGS

Um deinen Auftrag anzuzeigen, melde dich mit deinen Kontoinformationen am EA Store an und öffne den Auftragsverlauf.

PRODUKTE ZUM HERUNTERLADEN

Zugang zu Produkten zum Herunterladen erhältst du, wenn du deinen Auftrag aufrufst. Sobald die Auftragsübersicht aufgerufen wird, kannst du einfach auf die Download-Verknüpfung neben dem Produktnamen klicken.

Doch ich finde im EA Store leider nichts wo ich mich einloggen könnte sad.gif Dies wäre ja laut der beschreibung in der Email wichtig das Spiel runterzuladen oder kann es sein das man dann die Beta und das Spiel ( oder patch von Beta zum Spiel) über den EA Downloadmanager runterladen? Doch der zeigt mir nichts an, er ist einfach nur ein weißes Fenster auf dem unten links nur ein link zum EA Store ist. Also hier finde ich auch keine Möglichkeit etwas runterzuladen.

Ich hoffe ich störe dich gerade nicht. Hoffentlich kannst du mir helfen bin echt schon am Verzweifeln sad.gif

lg
Roman smile.gif


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, wenn dem wirklich so ist und es auch überall so sein sollte das man die DVD nicht bekommt, dann warte ich halt bis zum 18.09.



Brauchst du nicht unbedingt. die Pre-order kannst ja auch bei normalen händlern tätigen. Die kooperirenden händler findest du hier


Leider konnt ich nüx zu dem Thema DVD mitliefern finden. Bin mir ziemlich sicher (zumindest bei EA), weil ichs so oft gelesen hab. aber weil ich nüx finde kannst es auch net einfügen. hab immo leider keine Lust mehr zu suchen.

Allerdings zum Thema Freimonat gibts jetzt den Link zum Post von Sterni selbst und zwar hier
das könntest du dann bei deinem Punkt 5c irgendwie eingliedern.

Vielleicht suche ich in ner stunde nochmal wegen dem Thema DVD.

Danke mal wieder für deine Mühen.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Hast du schon eine mail vim EA Store bekommen? 
naja, ich habe gehört, dass der Download Button noch nicht aktiviert ist. Wenn du das Spiel unbedingt schon aufm PC haben willst, kannst du es dir auch bei war-europe runterladen. 

Was den Ablauf angeht: Du wirst deine Codes jeweils 1-2 tage vor dem Event eingeben können, denke mal bei war-europe.
Achja, die Beta Version wirst du warhscheinlich nur noch patchen müssen.



Soilent schrieb:


> Nein das denke ich nicht, dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst, ärgere mich auch gerade das ich eine Unwägbarkeit nicht ausgeschloßen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frag mich ma mit meiner 1000er Leitung xD Hab glaube ich den PC 2 Tage stehen lassen.


----------



## Soilent (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht unbedingt. die Pre-order kannst ja auch bei normalen händlern tätigen. Die kooperirenden händler findest du hier



Jo über den Link bin ich ja auf den EA Store gekommen, das dieser scheinbar der Einzige laut Liste ist, bei dem man die Version online bestellen kann.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

So, hab doch noch bissi gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klick mich
beiträge 53 und 55.

ist nichts offizielles. hört sich aber an, als ob die das von ea store hätten die info. ich suche noch weitere posts dazu und vielleicht was offizielles und editiere die hier rein. Musst du dann wissen, ob du das so schon jetzt mit reinnimmst.

Gruß Nerimos

Edit: 63 steht nochmal das selbe drin. Denke mal, wenn die für das nochmalige downloaden später geld nehmen werden sie die DVD selber net verschicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Jo über den Link bin ich ja auf den EA Store gekommen, das dieser scheinbar der Einzige laut Liste ist, bei dem man die Version online bestellen kann.



Das einzige, was bei EA store besonders ist, ist halt, dass du zugang zur OB garantiert hast. Wird auf der Seite aber auch erläutert, was Premium zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## Rhina (29. August 2008)

Um nochmal auf den EA-Store zu kommen. Ich gehe inzwischen davon aus das in den nächsten Tagen so nach und nach die DL-Buttons aktiviert werden und die Keys per Mail oder im Bestellverlauf anzeigt werden... Ich hoffe es. Bis jetzt habe ich leider auch nur eine Kaufbestätigung per Mail erhalten. Einloggen kann man sich indem man im EA-Store rechts oben auf Kundendienst und dann auf Bestellverlauf klickt. Alles etwas verwirrend und leider etwas wenig Informationen seitens des Shops... Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Zodiak (29. August 2008)

Muss ich es dann nochmal downloaden wenn die "Vollversion" erscheint oder wird das dann gepatcht? Hab mir die "digitale Version" im EA-Store gekauft. In den News stand nur was man von den closed Beta-Client patchen kann zum open Beta-Client. 

Stelle ich mir ziemlich übel vor wenn alle dann am 15.09. gleichzeitig nochmal die 12gig. laden müssen... ^^"


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Nene wird wohl so sein, dass das alles aufwertbar ist also :

closed beta -> open beta -> Headup -> Release

Was offizielles hab ich noch net dazu gelesen, aber alles andere würde unnötig kunden verscheuchen. mach dir da mal keinen kopf.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Also CB -> OB scheint patchbar zu sein.


----------



## Zodiak (29. August 2008)

Ah danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich meine aber das es bei AoC eben so war das man nochmal laden musste. 

Mh...naja. Ich hoffe du hast Recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Zodiak schrieb:


> Ah danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Ich meine aber das es bei AoC eben so war das man nochmal laden musste.
> 
> ...



naja AoC ist auch kein Maßstab in Bestrebungen zur Kundenzufriedenheit.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

Guten tag erstema am  #1 der diesen Thread eröffnet hat danke für die guten Information aber ich habe ne frage wollt heute bzw. jetzt mir aus dem EA Store das normale Warhammer Online kaufen . da steht folgendes  :

Vorbesteller-Bonus:

Offener BETA-Zugang und vorzeitiger Live-Spiel Zugang!
Kostenloses 30 Tage Probe-Abonnement - Bonus Objekte frei geschaltet!

Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang. 

das untere heißt doch das ich also nen Online Key bekomme für die beta oder ? bitte um schnelle antwort danke im vorraus will mir das game dann ejtz sofort bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (29. August 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> das untere heißt doch das ich also nen Online Key bekomme für die beta oder ? bitte um schnelle antwort danke im vorraus will mir das game dann ejtz sofort bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sollte wohl so sein. Der Grund weshalb ich gestern auch dort geordert habe.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

Rhina schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl so sein. Der Grund weshalb ich gestern auch dort geordert habe.




also ist das ein ja ?? ? ?? ?  

bzw. wenn iich zu Gamestop fahre und mir das vorbestelle bekomm ich dort auch ne sogenannte pr oder ??


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Da steht doch ganz klar, dass du offenen Beta Zugang bekommst ;-)

Ja, du bekommst eine Pre Order bei Gamestop, dort aber keinen Beta Zugang.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Da steht doch ganz klar, dass du offenen Beta Zugang bekommst ;-)
> 
> Ja, du bekommst eine Pre Order bei Gamestop, dort aber keinen Beta Zugang.



also bekomm ich sozusagen nur ein Beta zugangn wenn ich dsa von Ea store vorbestelle  

und 

wenn ich es von Gamestop hole bekomm ich nur nen pre order mit 2-3tage vorher zocken


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Gamestop: Pre Order SE, wies in der FAQ steht,
EA Store: Pre Order SE, wie in der FAQ steht + Open Beta


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Gamestop: Pre Order SE, wies in der FAQ steht,
> EA Store: Pre Order SE, wie in der FAQ steht + Open Beta



oder kurz: ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

jop k hm problem is habe keine kreditkarte sonst würd ich mir das von ea bestellen .... ^^


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> oder kurz: ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nich ganz, die PO beinhaltet noch 2 Gegenstände und 30 Tage Spielzeit (oder kommen die vom SPiel selbst o.O?)


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Nich ganz, die PO beinhaltet noch 2 Gegenstände und 30 Tage Spielzeit (oder kommen die vom SPiel selbst o.O?)



Da es um den Unterschied zwischen Pre Orders von EA Store und anderen Pre Orders ging, hat das mit den Items nüx zu tun.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

das mit den 2 gegenstände und 30tage is vom game bzw. die 30tage sind vom game muss einfach bei ein online game dazugehören war bei WoW , AOC , und HDRO glaube ich  also is dsa normal aber habe ebend angerufen bei gamestop und der typ meinte das es neue pre order ist das man 2 sachen bekommt und so


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Da es um den Unterschied zwischen Pre Orders von EA Store und anderen Pre Orders ging, hat das mit den Items nüx zu tun.



Aber er hat gesagt:



> nur nen pre order mit 2-3tage vorher zocken


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Gegenstände beim Kauf von WoW? Also die gegenstände sind definitiv nur für PO Leute. Und ja... die 30 Tage keine Ahnung, weil es halt auf der PO steht.


----------



## Rhina (29. August 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> jop k hm problem is habe keine kreditkarte sonst würd ich mir das von ea bestellen .... ^^



Du kannst bei EA auch mit paypal, click & buy und giro pay zahlen.. letzteres ist ne schnittstelle zum onlinebanking deines girokontos.

Ein "Ja" ist es für mich erst wenn ich den Key am 6. habe und mich eingeloggt habe ;-)


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> 2 Gegenstände beim Kauf von WoW? Also die gegenstände sind definitiv nur für PO Leute. Und ja... die 30 Tage keine Ahnung, weil es halt auf der PO steht.



Wow? Dachte geht um war?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier war die ganze zeit nur die rede von PO. Habe somit recht, behalte das aber für mich, weil ich mich nicht mit dir streiten möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Der Post bezog sich ja hierdrauf:


Gatierf schrieb:


> das mit den 2 gegenstände und 30tage is vom game bzw. die 30tage sind vom game muss einfach bei ein online game dazugehören war bei WoW , AOC , und HDRO glaube ich  also is dsa normal aber habe ebend angerufen bei gamestop und der typ meinte das es neue pre order ist das man 2 sachen bekommt und so



Es gibt nur 2 Meinungen, meine und die Falsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, warten wir einfach ab, vorher lässt es sich eh nicht beweisen, oder?


----------



## Unrael (29. August 2008)

Alle Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition können am 14. September auf die Server stürmen, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition einen Tag später, am 15. September, dazu stoßen können

Ist das jetzt das offizielle Statement, das ich CE preorder nicht mit SE benutzen kann?
Scheiß.

Und ich kriege keine SE Preorder vom Gamestop, und die CE will ich DEFINITIV nicht.

Könnt kotzen.

Meine Freunde zocken dann schon 4 Tage wenn ich Würstchen als Jünger des Khaine in die welt stolpere X_x
Vielleicht haben sie Rücksicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine runde Mitleid bitte *wein*


----------



## Unterly (29. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage ! Ich habe mir WAR bei Amazon vorbestellt... das ganz normale Pack. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie ich 3 Tage früher spielen kann, wenn ich meine Bestellung erst zum Release bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Key per Mail ? Wie wird das sein, weiß das jmd ?


----------



## Viciousroca (29. August 2008)

@ Unreal 

hab mal im gamona forum nachgefragt zu dem Thema da meinte einer Stertaler hat das wohl mal bestätigt, dass man SE Pre Order mit CE benutzen kann und anders herum...
hab leider den passenden fred nicht finden können der mich zu 100% überzeugen würde, also hab ich den guten Com. Manager Sterntaler mal selbst ne e-mail zu dem Thema geschrieben,. Die Antwort bleibt leider noch aus, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt eine bekomme der hat bestimmt grad andere Dinge um die Ohren als irgendwelche e-mails zu beantworten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja falls ich eine E-mail bekommen sollte poste ich natürlich hier das ergebnis.


P.S. da fällt mir schon wieder auf das dem Spiel ein vernünftiger Customer Service fehlt oder kann man sich irgendwie an goa wenden die sind doch dafür zuständig oder?


----------



## Chemistry (29. August 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage ! Ich habe mir WAR bei Amazon vorbestellt... das ganz normale Pack. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie ich 3 Tage früher spielen kann, wenn ich meine Bestellung erst zum Release bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Key bekommst du laut Angabe per Email: "Die Zugangscodes für den Headstart und die Ingame-Boni werden rechtzeitig einige Tage vor dem Beginn des Headstarts per E-Mail versendet."

Wie man dann spielen kann, kA, denke mal das man sich dann einen Clienten downloaden muss.
Ich lade mir im moment den Betaclient, eventuell kann man den ja benutzen.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Viciousroca schrieb:


> hab mal im gamona forum nachgefragt zu dem Thema da meinte einer Stertaler hat das wohl mal bestätigt, dass man SE Pre Order mit CE benutzen kann und anders herum...
> hab leider den passenden fred nicht finden können der mich zu 100% überzeugen würde, also hab ich den guten Com. Manager Sterntaler mal selbst ne e-mail zu dem Thema geschrieben,. Die Antwort bleibt leider noch aus, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt eine bekomme der hat bestimmt grad andere Dinge um die Ohren als irgendwelche e-mails zu beantworten...
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat aber jm was ausgeplaudert was er nicht durfte ;-)


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt die SE vorbestelle, erhalte ich noch Zugang zur Open Beta?
Schon mal danke für die Antwort.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Die SE-PO beinhaltet keinen Open Beta Zugang !

Nur die PO zur Collectors Edition hat einen Open Beta Zugang dabei.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

EA Store ist allerdings die Ausnahme. Und Vorbesteller, die nicht über EA Store bestellen, sollen mit glück noch rankommen können. ist aber eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Unrael (30. August 2008)

Viciousroca schrieb:


> @ Unreal
> 
> hab mal im gamona forum nachgefragt zu dem Thema da meinte einer Stertaler hat das wohl mal bestätigt, dass man SE Pre Order mit CE benutzen kann und anders herum...
> hab leider den passenden fred nicht finden können der mich zu 100% überzeugen würde, also hab ich den guten Com. Manager Sterntaler mal selbst ne e-mail zu dem Thema geschrieben,. Die Antwort bleibt leider noch aus, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt eine bekomme der hat bestimmt grad andere Dinge um die Ohren als irgendwelche e-mails zu beantworten...
> ...



Cool, vielen Dank.

Bei deiner Frage kann ich dir leider nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt wieder hoffnung *aufspring*


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> EA Store ist allerdings die Ausnahme. Und Vorbesteller, die nicht über EA Store bestellen, sollen mit glück noch rankommen können. ist aber eher zu vernachlässigen.



Also wenn ich etwa am Montag da das Spiel vobestelle erhalte ich noch Zugang zur Open Beta?


----------



## PiGrimar (30. August 2008)

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte gerade anfangen mir den Client runterzuladen, aber bei 13GB und 40KP/s bei DSL Light bin ich Weihnachten noch nicht Fertig.

Jetzt Frag ich euch, da ich keine andere Alternative habe, ob mir wer die 13 GB brennen kann und sie mir per Post zuschicken könnte ? Postkosten übernehme ich selbstverständlich.

würde sich wer dazu bereit erklären? dann bitte PM an mich, DANKE.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alternative Downloadmöglichkeit und ähnliches findest du unter anderem hier


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also wenn ich etwa am Montag da das Spiel vobestelle erhalte ich noch Zugang zur Open Beta?



Wenn du ea store meinst und wenn du dann noch was da bekommst, dann ja


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2008)

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, ich habe mir seit einer Zeit W.A.R. CE vorbestellt, aber leider ohne die Pre Order Box.
Dann würde mein Kolleg die SE beim ea store vorbestellen und ich zahle ihm etwas für die Codes, würde dann der frühere Spieleinstieg mit der CE funktionieren? Also CE-Spiel Code von mir und Headstartcode von der SE.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Also umgekehrt gehts nicht (CE-PO und SE)

Zu deinem Fall ist mir nix bekannt. Ich vermute mal, dass es geht, kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht geht.


----------



## softcake_orange (30. August 2008)

Kurze Frage zur PreOrder SE / Client.

Lade ich mir als SE PreOrder Besteller den gleichen 12GB Client runter, den sich jetzt die OpenBeta Spieler runterladen können? Oder wird es evtl. in der nächsten Woche einen aktuelleren geben oder ist das immer der gleiche?


----------



## softcake_orange (30. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur PreOrder SE / Client.
> 
> Lade ich mir als SE PreOrder Besteller den gleichen 12GB Client runter, den sich jetzt die OpenBeta Spieler runterladen können? Oder wird es evtl. in der nächsten Woche einen aktuelleren geben oder ist das immer der gleiche?



Ok, hab die Antwort selbst gefunden:
Kann ich diesen Client für die Veröffentlichung nutzen? 
Ja, ihr könnt den gleichen Client für den Start des Spiels nutzen, er wird euch automatisch auf die aktuelle Version patchen. Es ist nicht nötig, das Spiel zu deinstallieren und von den DVDs der Box neu zu installieren.


----------



## Targuss (30. August 2008)

Super, kannst du vllt schnell eine Quelle posten, dann schreib ich noch vorne rein?


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Quelle: hier letzter Absatz

falls dir das net reicht steht auch in den buffed news  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (30. August 2008)

Nöö dem Blue kann man schon vertraun ;-)


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

vielleicht solltest du den Thread umbennen in "Britney Spears Sex Tape download hier".

Dann brauchen wir die leute net immer hierherschicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (30. August 2008)

Sry aber was leute hier zum teil für fragen stellen. . . wenn ihr euch ein spiel kauft dann informiert euch davor doch n bissl drüber wenn ihr auf die normale homepage von WAR geht gibts dort ne FAQ list, wo GENAU das beantwortet wird, was ihr hier (bis auf ein paar wenigen ausnahmen) frägt! Ich bewundere die ausdauer von Nerimos und Targus, ihr habt meinen vollsten respekt^^(kauf euch nun nen keks damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! ) macht weiter so!

WAR is WAR and WAR is everywhere


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> Ich bewundere die ausdauer von Nerimos und Targus, ihr habt meinen vollsten respekt^^(kauf euch nun nen keks damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich nehm dann mal meine Hälfte von deinem Respekt und teil die durch 2. Die eine Hälfe davon bekommt TargusS<-!!!11einself und hat somit 3/4 und das andere Viertel werf ich hier aufn boden und guck zu wie ihr euch drum prügelt.

Nene im Ernst, freut mich wenn ich mal wo helfen konnte aber wenns hier ne Liste gäbe mit Hilfreichen Leuten steh ich da eher unten. Und hier ist der Falsche ort um jemanden ausser Targuss zu ehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sneeka86 (30. August 2008)

Hallo hab mal Frage

und zwar habe ich die Pre Order der Collectors Edition diese allerdings ohne die Collectors Edition

Meine Frage:
kann ich den Vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg vollständig nutzen oder läuft der ab ohne das ich etwas dagegen tun kann, bzw. reicht es dann wenn ich den Account den ich dann haben werde mit einen Key der Standard Version richtig aktiviere um den Account dann immer zu nutzen.

p.s. habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich keine Lust hatte alle 30 Seiten dieses Themas durchzulesen. Meine Suchanfragen ergaben auch kein Erfolg


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Sneeka86 schrieb:


> p.s. habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich keine Lust hatte alle 30 Seiten dieses Themas durchzulesen. Meine Suchanfragen ergaben auch kein Erfolg



Tztztz... ne kein Prob.

Du wirst durch die PO der CE die OB erleben können und auch den Headupstart am 14.

Allerdings um deine Chars dann nachher weiterzocken zu können wirst du die CE benötigen. Daher OB und Headup ja, Charakter mitnehmen nein.


----------



## Sneeka86 (30. August 2008)

vielen Dank

und noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab gestern beim Media Markt die Vorbesteller Box der Standard Edition gesehn

kann ich damit meine Chars behalten?


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Hast dir eigentlich mal die FAQ am Anfang des Threads durchgelesen?

Aber, da du zumindest den richtigen Thread gefunden hast, bekommst auch deine Antwort:

Jede PO enthält den verfrühten Einstieg in das Spiel. Es gibt noch paar unterscheide zwischen den Einzelnen PO, aber die 3-4 Tage, die du vor release daddelst hast du bei jeder PO als vorsprung und kannst somit die Chars behalten(nicht aus der Beta).


----------



## Negerli (31. August 2008)

Hehe
erinnert mich irgendwie an AOC. Da musste man sogar für den Vorzeitigen Spielzugang bezahlen.
Ich finds richtig lustig das ca. eine Woche vor Release die Open Beta erst zur verfügung steht.
Hallo? Open Beta.... jaja, voll die verarsche ist das mal wieder. reine Geldmacherei von GOA. 
Leider habe ich auch die Vorbesteller Box von Warhammer Online CE zu Hause, naja, warte nun fast schon
ein halbes Jahr auf die Open Beta. Ich weiss schon jetzt das GOA mich genau gleich enttäschen wird wie Funcom...
Immer nur blablabla, viel versprechen und nichts dahinter. Dachte immer das ne Open Beta hilft bugs und andere Fehler
noch vor Release des Spiels zu beheben. Aber wenn nur so eine kurze Zeitspanne zwischen Open Beta start und Release 
des Spiels ist, wie will da GOA noch was an den verbuggten Spiel ändern?^^
Gibt es eigentlich ein offizielles Forum für Warhammer Online? Dann würd ich dort meine Wut auch noch auslassen.
Juppi, Beta Client endlich runtergeladen, und nun, wieder warten, bis man dann vielleicht noch vor Release die Open Beta spielen kann...
ist für mich keine Open Beta sondern ne Demoversion für ein MMORPG... 
sorry, musste mal meinen ganzen Frust rauslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet, kann sie behalddden.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> Hehe
> erinnert mich irgendwie an AOC. Da musste man sogar für den Vorzeitigen Spielzugang bezahlen.
> Ich finds richtig lustig das ca. eine Woche vor Release die Open Beta erst zur verfügung steht.
> Hallo? Open Beta.... jaja, voll die verarsche ist das mal wieder. reine Geldmacherei von GOA.
> ...



Hm, verstehe dich irgendwie net ganz, bzw worüber du dich so aufregst. Wo steht denn geschrieben, wie lange ne OB geht und wer da alles Zugang zu hat? Hier wird es halt als server-stresstest genutzt, was auch vollkommen in Ordnung geht. Sieh es halt als Möglichkeit an schonmal die klassen bissi anzutesten.

 Die Bugs wurden halt während der closed reportet. Außerdem hat das Spiel schon lange Goldstatus, daher, wird an der Verkaufsversion eh nüx mehr geändert.

Und was hat das bitte mit Geldmacherei zu tun? Niemand muss für den Zugang zur OB extra was Zahlen.

Und als letztes: Kein Spiel der Welt hats verdient vor release mit AoC verglichen zu werden.

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Targuss (31. August 2008)

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, und Nerimos kann das wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen, es steht noch *nicht* fest, ob man die PO CE nur mit der CE aufrüsten kann. Das wird im Moment noch diskutiert, ob man auch PO CE + SE oder PO SE + CE machen kann.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal betonen, und Nerimos kann das wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen, es steht noch *nicht* fest, ob man die PO CE nur mit der CE aufrüsten kann. Das wird im Moment noch diskutiert, ob man auch PO CE + SE oder PO SE + CE machen kann.



Da möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen. Gerade bei diesem Thema habe ich mich bisher mit meinen Antworten sehr zurückgehalten. Ich habe mich jetzt vielleicht zu einer definitiven Aussage hinreißen lassen, da ich diese schon so oft gelesen habe, dass ich sie mittlerweile für bare Münze nehme.

Wenn das wirklich noch nicht feststeht, tut es mir leid.


----------



## softcake_orange (31. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal betonen, und Nerimos kann das wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen, es steht noch *nicht* fest, ob man die PO CE nur mit der CE aufrüsten kann. Das wird im Moment noch diskutiert, ob man auch PO CE + SE oder PO SE + CE machen kann.



Hat man denn nicht mit der PO CE die CE somit vorbestellt? Das gäbe doch sicher Stress bei den Händlern, wenn man dann ankommt und sagt man will zur PO CE  und vorbestellten CE nun doch nicht die CE, sondern nun die SE haben...


----------



## neon1705 (31. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Hat man denn nicht mit der PO CE die CE somit vorbestellt? Das gäbe doch sicher Stress bei den Händlern, wenn man dann ankommt und sagt man will zur PO CE  und vorbestellten CE nun doch nicht die CE, sondern nun die SE haben...



und ausserdem wer ist so bescheuert und bestellt ne PO CE und verzichtet dann freiwillig drauf wen ich eine bestellt hätte würde ich mit händen und füßen diese nicht mehr aus der hand geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (31. August 2008)

Ja leider haben Amazon und ein paar andere Händler das verkackt, und die PO CE getrennt von der CE verkauft.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ja leider haben Amazon und ein paar andere Händler das verkackt, und die PO CE getrennt von der CE verkauft.


Egal ob Fehler oder nicht - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack zur Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich.*

so wurde es verkauft!


----------



## diesirea (31. August 2008)

hoi ma eine frage was mich bei guild wars mächtig gestört hat war das man weder springen noch über berge, erhebungen etc laufen konnte

wird das bei WAR auch so sein?


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> hoi ma eine frage was mich bei guild wars mächtig gestört hat war das man weder springen noch über berge, erhebungen etc laufen konnte
> 
> wird das bei WAR auch so sein?



Passt net ganz in den Thread aber ja man wird springen können. Über Berge, Wasser und ähnliches laufen denke ich mal nur begrenzt.


----------



## diesirea (31. August 2008)

p.s. an nerimos  also dann bist du der einzigste der mir bekannt ist der für die open beta nicht 10 ocken hinblättern musste das er die kleine dünne schachtel erhält


----------



## Mathiis (31. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

wenn man beim EA Store "GC2008" als Gutscheincode eingibt, spart man 5 Euro. 
Ich hoffe das es die Info noch nicht gab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> p.s. an nerimos  also dann bist du der einzigste der mir bekannt ist der für die open beta nicht 10 ocken hinblättern musste das er die kleine dünne schachtel erhält



für die 10 "ocken" erwirbt man nicht käuflich das Recht, die OB besuchen zu dürfen. Diese sind sozusagen eine Sicherheit für den Händler, dass er die Vorbestellte Ware auch wirklich loswird. 

Die 10 "ocken" werden nachher auch auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet. Somit nüx mit OB Gebühr.


----------



## Enricee (1. September 2008)

Hey,

ich habe mir die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack zur Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich gekauft. Jetzt meine Frage muss ich mir noch das Orginal Spiel kaufen um ab 18.09.2008 weiter spielen zu können mit meinen Chars welche ich ab 15.09.2008 spielen werde?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Enricee schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe mir die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack zur Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich gekauft. Jetzt meine Frage muss ich mir noch das Orginal Spiel kaufen um ab 18.09.2008 weiter spielen zu können mit meinen Chars welche ich ab 15.09.2008 spielen werde?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.



Also erstens kannst du schon vorher mit der PO CE starten. (genauere infos im ersten Post vom Thread)
Nu ist noch die Frage, ob du nur die PO der CE erworben hast oder auch tatsächlich das Spiel (also die Vollversion, die seperat erhältlich ist) für 70 oder 80 euro mit vorbestellt hast.

Die Pre Order verschafft dir halt nur den Verfrühten Start, um nach release spielen zu können brauchst du das Spiel (um die Chars zu übernehmen Brauchst wahrscheinlich die CE dann, ist aber noch wohl in diskussion obs mi SE auch geht).


----------



## Jemira (1. September 2008)

Ich hätte auch ne kleine Frage:
gibt es eine Möglichkeit War zu kaufen OHNE eine Box zu bekommen, also nur eine Code? da man ja den Client herunterladen kann finde ich eine box Umweltverschmutzung bzw Platzverschwendung.
Auch auf EA Store scheint man nur das Gesamtpacket zu bekommen.
P.s auch mit google nichts gefunden, danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Reliq (1. September 2008)

Jemira schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ne kleine Frage:
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit War zu kaufen OHNE eine Box zu bekommen, also nur eine Code? da man ja den Client herunterladen kann finde ich eine box Umweltverschmutzung bzw Platzverschwendung.
> Auch auf EA Store scheint man nur das Gesamtpacket zu bekommen.
> P.s auch mit google nichts gefunden, danke für die Antworten.



Beim EA Store bekommst du keine DVD (mit Verpackung) sondern lediglich per E-Mail die Keys zugesendet und kannst dir den Client von www.war-europe.com runterladen der sich dann bei Release automatisch zur vollversion Patchen wird.

Ich hoffe deine Frage iost damit beantwortet...

PS: Wenn du im EA-Store Bestellst, bekommst du sogar noch nen Open-Beta zugang der am Wochenende dann startet.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Jemira (1. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Beim EA Store bekommst du keine DVD (mit Verpackung) sondern lediglich per E-Mail die Keys zugesendet und kannst dir den Client von www.war-europe.com runterladen der sich dann bei Release automatisch zur vollversion Patchen wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe deine Frage iost damit beantwortet...
> 
> ...


Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Bei Amazon.de gibt es folgende Warhammer Standart-Edition ... Da steht nun dick und breit dabei, das ich die Pre-Order Sachen dazu bekomme, anbieten tun sie aber die stinknormale SE ... was stimmt da nun?


----------



## Targuss (1. September 2008)

hm.. denke mal, die bekommst deine Codes fürs Pre Ordern dann per Email geschickt...
Wenn da steht, du bekommt die Pre Order müssen sie die auch liefern.


----------



## Gramarye (1. September 2008)

Dies gilt nur für amazon:
    * Select "Your Account" from the upper-right corner of the Amazon.com screen.
    * Select "View Your Media Library" from the right column in the "Where's my stuff" section near the top of the page.
    * Log in if necessary.
    * When the Media Library page appears, at the top of the screen you will see several tabs, one of which is called "Downloads". Click on the drop-down arrow to the right of the word Downloads.
    * Select Bonus Items.
    * You should see all the codes you have access to here.

quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?unid=1149 / http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=207

Und amazon schickt keine E-mail laut Warhammer Herald


----------



## Nebuzar (2. September 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Also erstens kannst du schon vorher mit der PO CE starten. (genauere infos im ersten Post vom Thread)
> Nu ist noch die Frage, ob du nur die PO der CE erworben hast oder auch tatsächlich das Spiel (also die Vollversion, die seperat erhältlich ist) für 70 oder 80 euro mit vorbestellt hast.
> 
> Die Pre Order verschafft dir halt nur den Verfrühten Start, um nach release spielen zu können brauchst du das Spiel (um die Chars zu übernehmen Brauchst wahrscheinlich die CE dann, ist aber noch wohl in diskussion obs mi SE auch geht).



Ich habe auch eine CE PreOrder bekommen ... Ich will aber eigendlich nur die Standart Edition spaeter spielen ... Was meint ihr, ob es nach Release wohl möglich ist den Standart Key mit der Preorder CE zu verwenden?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. September 2008)

Nebuzar schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine CE PreOrder bekommen ... Ich will aber eigendlich nur die Standart Edition spaeter spielen ... Was meint ihr, ob es nach Release wohl möglich ist den Standart Key mit der Preorder CE zu verwenden?


Nein das geht nicht, die Pre-Order CE braucht einen CE-Key - das sieht man schon am Code-Präfix:

*Pre-Order CE:*

1. Zugang zur offenen Beta (Code-Präfix: PCOB01)
2. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Code-Präfix: P*CE*A01)
3. Zusätliche Spielgegenstände (Code-Präfix: P*CE*IE1)


*Pre-Order SE:*

1. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Code-Präfix: P*SE*A01)
2. Zusätliche Spielgegenstände (Code-Präfix: P*SE*G01)


----------



## Wlath (2. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mit ist da eine Sache eingefallen. Habe das Warhammer Forum durchforstet, jedoch leider keine Antwort gefunden.

So wie es aussieht wird ja die Open Beta am 07.09.08 anfangen. Weiß jemand denn um wieviel Uhr? Wird es am 07.09.08 um 00:00 Uhr starten oder eventuell erst wenn es im Amiland hell geworden ist. Was meint Ihr? Sollte man da die Uhrzeit anpeilen, wie es schon zum NDA- Fall, und Client- Freigabe war (ca. 21:00-22:00)? 

Wäre ja echt schade, da der Sonntag ja dann quasi vorbei wäre und die Leutz die arbeiten müssenh nix von hätten.

Postet eure Meinungen!

Danke!


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mit ist da eine Sache eingefallen. Habe das Warhammer Forum durchforstet, jedoch leider keine Antwort gefunden.
> 
> ...



Man kann damit rechnen, dass die Server am Sonntag nicht vor Mittag aufgehen. Schätze mal so später Nachmittag also so 15-16 Uhr vielleicht.

Eventuell auch später, aber die werden nicht schon früh morgens aufmachen. Die GOA Leute wollen sicher auch schlafen und werden Vormittags sicher nochmal alles durchtesten.


----------



## Riob (2. September 2008)

Na ich erwarte eigentlich das gegen Mittag,spätestens am frühen Nachmittag die Server Online sein werden.

Wäre ja sonst wieder sinnfrei einen Tag früher wie die anderen zu starten,wenn der Start erst gegen Abend erfolgt und die restlichen PreOrder´s kommen am nächsten Morgen schon nach.

Obwohl,da ist eigentlich alles möglich wenn ich es so bedenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ich werd wohl ab 10:00 am Sonntag im 15min Takt versuchen einzuloggen,kenn mich ollen Suchti doch...

Btw...hat schon jemand etwas neues über das Extra Goodie für die Collector Kunden erhaschen können?Da sollte es ja was geben um die CE etwas differenzierter zur SE zur gestalten,zwar unnötig in meinen Augen,aber hey...einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul..


----------



## Nerimos (2. September 2008)

Riob schrieb:


> Na ich werd wohl ab 10:00 am Sonntag im 15min Takt versuchen einzuloggen,kenn mich ollen Suchti doch...



Also wenn du von gefühlten 15min sprichst, dann kannst dich Suchti nennen. Ich werd da im Sekundentakt draufhämmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Dies gilt nur für amazon:
> * Select "Your Account" from the upper-right corner of the Amazon.com screen.
> * Select "View Your Media Library" from the right column in the "Where's my stuff" section near the top of the page.
> * Log in if necessary.
> ...



Für Amazon.de ist dieser Hinweis falsch!


----------



## eventer (2. September 2008)

Hi,

es ist doch richtig, das die PreOrder SE Codes nicht mit der CE funktionieren gell? Gibt es da eine Quelle, finde es nämlich net mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2008)

Also bisher war nur bekannt, dass die PO-CE nicht mit SE funktionieren.

Wie es bei SE-PO und CE ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Targuss (2. September 2008)

Bisher ist noch gar nichts diesbezüglich bekannt :S


----------



## Moyjin (3. September 2008)

Hallo Community

Auf wog.ch steht folgendes:
„Um einen Spielaccount erstellen zu können, muss per Kreditkarte ein Abo für mindestens einen Monat gelöst werden.“

Das es Prepaid-karten gibt habe ich aber auch gelesen. Das man jetzt nur für die Ersetellung des Accounts eine Kreditkarte braucht kann nicht sein, oder? Macht kein sinn für mich. Wird wohl auch mit Prepaid-karte gehen (?)

danke und gruss
ein orc


----------



## Fischi85 (3. September 2008)

Hi hät mal ne frage zu den extra köpfen in der CE PO und zwar glaub ich mal gehört zu haben das es die auch in der SE PO geben wird.
Bin mir aber nicht mehr so ganz sicher und dachte ich frag nochmal nach 
schonmal danke für die antwort


----------



## Targuss (3. September 2008)

@Fischi85: Stimmt nicht. o.O

@Moyjin: Ich weiß nichts davon, dass man eine Kreditkarte braucht, um eine Acc erstellen zu können...


----------



## Nerimos (3. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> @Moyjin: Ich weiß nichts davon, dass man eine Kreditkarte braucht, um eine Acc erstellen zu können...



Es gibt sogar ne offizielle Mitteilung, dass man gar nichts braucht dafür (also auch keine BV). Ich such den Link mal raus.

Edit: mir fällt gerade ein, dass der Link hier irgendwo in diesem Thread schonmal gepostet wurde, woraufhin der Punkt 6 c im Topic entstand.
Also entweder ihr glaubt dem Topic oder sucht den Link wos offiziel gesagt wurde aus dem Thread hier selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillville (3. September 2008)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, kann ich mit einer PO für die ST Edition nicht an der OB teilnehmen !! Ist das richtig ??
Ist nur schade, weil ich meine Key´s schon gestern bekommen habe und ich jetzt doch erst nächste Woche zocken kann !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade hab mich schon so darauf gefreut !

PS: Bin neu hier habe mich heute erst angemeldet und grüße euch alle


----------



## the Dragonfist (3. September 2008)

falls du deine se nicht gerade im ea store gekauft hast kannst du nicht an der open beta teilnehmen!


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Hi Community,

Gibt es eigentlich ne Info die besagt wielange die Open Beta andauern wird?
Ich mein damit, wird es so sein, das 1-2 tage vor Headstart die beta-server down gehen oder wirds so gehandhabt, das sie dass
nur in form einer Wartungsarbeit (Patch usw) machen?


----------



## shika20 (3. September 2008)

weiß jemand wo ich den open beta key eingeben kann? wenn das noch nicht geht weiß man wann/wo?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Geht noch nicht.


----------



## Fesslord (3. September 2008)

hallo ich habe eine frage.....


wenn ich mir WAR vorbestelle kann ich doch 3 tage früher spielen......bekommi ich das spiel erst am 18.09.08 oder schon früher.`?


----------



## Targuss (3. September 2008)

Für den Headstart (3 Tage früher zocken) musst du das Spiel downloaden, am 18.9 bekommste das Spiel dann zugestellt, es sei denn du hast beim EA Store bestellt, da bekommste keine DvDs.

PS hätte man auch aus der FAQ entnehmen können...



> 3a. Was bedeutet der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg genau?
> 
> Ihr dürft bereits am 15.9.2008, bevor das Spiel in den Läden steht, starten. Dazu müsst ihr den Spieleclienten, von ca 12 GB downloaden.


----------



## Kranak90 (3. September 2008)

Die Codes für den Headstart bekommst du früher. Das Spiel wird dann am 18.09.08 nachgeliefert. Um mit dem Headstart zu spielen musst du dir den Open Beta Clienten saugen und wenn der Headstart beginnt, patchen. Dann kannst du loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da war einer schneller T_T


----------



## Abuso (3. September 2008)

wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich mir die normale version vorbestellt habe, mir das versandhaus also nen paar tage früher nen open beta code "ab dem 15.09.08" zuschickt, ich aber nen anderen open beta code habe, der es mir erlaubt schon ab dem 07.09.08 zu spielen ? kann ich den dann weghauen, und meinen beta key vom 07.09.08 einfach mit dem originalen key überschreiben ?

mfg abuso


----------



## irribar (4. September 2008)

moin moin

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Vielleicht wurde sie schon mal gestellt aber ich hatte keine Lust 32 Seiten durchzulesen also verzeiht bitte falls diese Frage schon einmal gestellt worden ist.

Und zwar
Ich habe einen closed Beta zugang also darf ich auch an der open Beta teilnehmen. Darf ich nun auch vorzeitig mit dem Spiel beginnen am 14.9. als Closed Beta Teilnehmer, da ich mir nur die CE geholt habe ohne Pre order Box oder auch erst am 18.9.?

mfg
irribar


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Ohne Pre ORder normaler Start am 18.
Wenn du den Headstart nicht verpassen willst, dann hol dir noch eine PreORder für die Standard Edition. Fängst einen Tag später als CE-PO an, aber trotzdem früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alurchenegga (4. September 2008)

Moin,
Bei MM kann man sich ja jetzt das Vorbestellerprogramm der Standartedition für 5 € aus dem Regal nehmen. Laut den FAQ beinhaltet es den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg(am 15.) und das Konto bleibt bis zu 7 Tage (theoretisch 23.) nach offiziellen Veröffentlichung nutzbar ohne den endgültigen Spielcode einzugeben. Also löhn ich 5 €, kann Warhammer  eine Woche antesten & falls ich es nicht gut finde, lass ich es einfach bleiben?


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Es wird dich wohl niemand zwingen können die SE dann zu kaufen....


----------



## Lithi (4. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen dieW.A.R. über den EAstore verbestellt haben. 
Habt Ihr bereits eine Mail mit den Keys für OB etc erhalten?

Viele Grüße,
Lithilie


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Nein


----------



## Nebelvater (4. September 2008)

Ich will endlich meinen Key eingeben und den Account erstellen, geht wohl immer noch nicht...


----------



## Thrillville (4. September 2008)

So habe heute an de Verlosung teilgenommen, bin echt mal gespannt ob ich endlich mal GLÜCK habe und eine Key bekomme !!!
Allen andren die teilgenommen haben wünsche ich viel Glück und hoffe man Spielt sich !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Wird auch weiterhin nicht gehen...OB Start abwarten, und dann gehts.


----------



## Latom (4. September 2008)

hab mir die ersten 20 seiten hier durchgelesen und nichts zu gefunden.

Habe mir die Collectors edition gekauft, und bin bereits im besitzt der vorbestellerbox mit den 2 codes für die items und den headstart.

Aber wie komme ich an den Key für die Open Beta, oder ist des zeitgleich der headstart key?


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Latom schrieb:


> hab mir die ersten 20 seiten hier durchgelesen und nichts zu gefunden.
> 
> Habe mir die Collectors edition gekauft, und bin bereits im besitzt der vorbestellerbox mit den 2 codes für die items und den headstart.
> 
> Aber wie komme ich an den Key für die Open Beta, oder ist des zeitgleich der headstart key?



Du hast vermutlich die SE PO. Da ist kein Beta Zugang dabei.

Nur die PO zur CE hat nen Betakey dabei.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Latom schrieb:


> hab mir die ersten 20 seiten hier durchgelesen und nichts zu gefunden.
> 
> Habe mir die Collectors edition gekauft, und bin bereits im besitzt der vorbestellerbox mit den 2 codes für die items und den headstart.
> 
> Aber wie komme ich an den Key für die Open Beta, oder ist des zeitgleich der headstart key?


Wenn du wirklich die Pre Order der Collectors Edition hast müsstest du eigentlich 3 Codes auf den Zettel in der Pre Order Box haben, der oberste ist für den Open Betazugang, der 2. ist für den Headstart, und mit dem 3. bekommst du die zusätzlichen Gegenstände.


----------



## Talrin (4. September 2008)

Hiho!

Da ich kein passenderes Thema für meine Frage gefunden habe, stell ich sie nun hier, und zwar habe ich ein Problem, ich kann den open Beta Client absolut nicht herunterladen, ich habe ALLES von der EA Hilfeseite Vorgeschlagene versucht, aber es geht einfach nicht, liegt wohl an meinem Router, soweit so gut.

Es ist jetzt kein besoders großes Problem, da ich den Client von einem Kumpel bekommen kann. Hier kommt es dann zum Problem, wird jeder kleine Patch und jeder Hotfix über genau diesen Downloader geladen werden müssen? Oder liegt das nur an der Größe des Clients, dass er über so ein System verteilt wird?
(der Zwang auch etwas hochzuladen, um etwas runterladen zu können. zB beim einseitigen downloader von blizz für wow / wc3 gab es nie Probleme, da die ja wie ein ganz normaler DL behandelt werden)


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Patchdownloader ist nicht derselbe wie der Downloader des Clienten...


----------



## Talrin (4. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Patchdownloader ist nicht derselbe wie der Downloader des Clienten...




super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Mr_Edd (4. September 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Habe gerade folgende news auf war-europe.com gelesen:


bla....bla....bla............
Stellt sicher, dass ihr den Client heruntergeladen habe – ihr findet ihn unter anderem auf unserer Download-Seite - und ihr seid gerüstet für die Schlacht! Alle Tester aus der Closed Beta, alle Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition, alle Vorsteller der Standard Edition bei unseren Premium Partnern und alle, die einen Platz zum Beispiel über die Community-Seiten erhalten haben, können unsere Betaserver betreten.  

Ich bin Vorbesteller der Standart Edition vom Saturn (Sprich....5€ Hülle vom Wühltisch ^^). Bin ich dann automatisch Vorbesteller der Standart Edition eines Premiumpartners bzw. kann ich auch auf den Betaserver ?

Ich danke Euch im vorraus für Sachliche Antworten.


----------



## Gramarye (4. September 2008)

Vorbesteller der Standart Edition eines Premiumpartners bist du nicht. alleine der ea store war ein premiumpartner, der beta-plätze vergeben darf.


----------



## Mr_Edd (4. September 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Vorbesteller der Standart Edition eines Premiumpartners bist du nicht. alleine der ea store war ein premiumpartner, der beta-plätze vergeben darf.



Kurz & sachlich. Genau wie ichs mag. Besten dank !!!


----------



## xcakex (4. September 2008)

Folgende Fragen quälen mich nach der letzten WAR-Meldung auf www.war-europe.com

Da GOA ja gerade bekannt gegeben hat, dass ab Sonntag Nachmittag (später Nachmittag, also wahrscheinlich Nachts bei uns ;-) ) erst die Server hochgefahren werden, wird es dann auch erst die angeblichen 3 GB an Restdaten geben? Ich denke mal an die Leute mit einer doch eher kleinen Leitung. Die werden dann am Sonntag wohl nicht mehr zum Spielen kommen, oder? Und was ist mit der Key Eingabe auf dem Account? Ich möchte hier mal an den Start eines Comic Spiels von Blizzard vor einigen Jahren erinnern. Hier brachen die Server völlig unter Last zusammen, so dass eine Accounterstellung teilweise erst nach einem Tag möglich war.

Kann einer meinen Gedankengängen folgen, oder mir / uns Hoffnung machen?


----------



## Mr_Edd (4. September 2008)

xcakex schrieb:


> Folgende Fragen quälen mich nach der letzten WAR-Meldung auf www.war-europe.com
> 
> Da GOA ja gerade bekannt gegeben hat, dass ab Sonntag Nachmittag (später Nachmittag, also wahrscheinlich Nachts bei uns ;-) ) erst die Server hochgefahren werden, wird es dann auch erst die angeblichen 3 GB an Restdaten geben? Ich denke mal an die Leute mit einer doch eher kleinen Leitung. Die werden dann am Sonntag wohl nicht mehr zum Spielen kommen, oder? Und was ist mit der Key Eingabe auf dem Account? Ich möchte hier mal an den Start eines Comic Spiels von Blizzard vor einigen Jahren erinnern. Hier brachen die Server völlig unter Last zusammen, so dass eine Accounterstellung teilweise erst nach einem Tag möglich war.
> 
> Kann einer meinen Gedankengängen folgen, oder mir / uns Hoffnung machen?



Alles wird gut....denke da haben die dicken Geldsäcke von EA schon mitgedacht, so das nicht alle durch die gleiche Leitung das Kabel rot-glühend saugen..denke doch das sie aus Fehlern von Blizzard oder (((((((Funcom)))))))))) gelernt haben.


----------



## pgag (4. September 2008)

Hi hab mal ne Frage zur PO Standart Box. Mit der kann man am 15.9 ins Spiel einsteigen.
Kann ich da den Beta Client nehmen oder bekomm ich das Spiel beim Händler früher. 
Oder muss ich dann wieder einen neuen Client herunterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> *3. Der Headstart*
> 
> *3a. Was bedeutet der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg genau?*
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

pgag schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne Frage zur PO Standart Box. Mit der kann man am 15.9 ins Spiel einsteigen.
> Kann ich da den Beta Client nehmen oder bekomm ich das Spiel beim Händler früher.
> Oder muss ich dann wieder einen neuen Client herunterladen
> 
> ...



Man kann den Betaclient nehmen. Am 15.9. wirds aber nochmal nen dicken Patch auf die Releaseversion geben.

Das Spiel gibts erst am 18.9. beim Händler aber man hat bis zum 22.9. Zeit den Vollversionskey einzugeben


----------



## Mr_Edd (4. September 2008)

Ich denke du kannst den Betaclienten patchen fertig aus.

Das war bei lotro & AoC auch so.


----------



## pgag (4. September 2008)

Danke jetzt weis ich wies funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## denkovic (5. September 2008)

Hallo leute ich hab mir am 28.08 die standart edition preorder bestellt hab so ne auftragbestätigung bekommn 
aber das wars bis jetzs auch. ist das bei euch auch so. weil ich gelesn hab das man anfang sept. key oder sowas bekommt ? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

denkovic schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich hab mir am 28.08 die standart edition preorder bestellt hab so ne auftragbestätigung bekommn
> aber das wars bis jetzs auch. ist das bei euch auch so. weil ich gelesn hab das man anfang sept. key oder sowas bekommt ? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast bei EA bestellt? dann kreigst du sie so um den 6ten setempber


----------



## Szputnyik (5. September 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe jetzt desöfteren gelesen, dass WAR ein bisschen mehr Hardware verschlingt als WoW. Da ich mich mit PCs jetzt nicht sonderlich auskenne, zumindest kein Fachmann bin der die einzelnen Werte vergleichen und deuten kann wollt ich mal fragen ob mit dieser Aufstellung WAR spielbar ist.

AMD Athlon 64x Dual Core Processor 5000+
2,60Ghz, 2GB RAM
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3850
und halt 190GB Festplattenspeicher frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre nett wenn jemand mir diese Werte deuten könnte.

Dankend: Szputnyik


----------



## xcakex (5. September 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe jetzt desöfteren gelesen, dass WAR ein bisschen mehr Hardware verschlingt als WoW. Da ich mich mit PCs jetzt nicht sonderlich auskenne, zumindest kein Fachmann bin der die einzelnen Werte vergleichen und deuten kann wollt ich mal fragen ob mit dieser Aufstellung WAR spielbar ist.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64x Dual Core Processor 5000+
> 2,60Ghz, 2GB RAM
> ...


Also mach Dir mal keine Gedanken. Sowohl für Windows XP, als auch für Vista ist das OK. Einzig bei Vista solltest Du vorsichtshalber den erweiterteten Desktop und Visuelle Effekte des Betriebssystems ausschalten. Sonst sieht die Zusammenstellung schon gut aus.
Generell ist anzumerken, dass Du annähernd jedes Spiel spielen kannst. Nicht umsonst sind ja in allen Spielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten um das Spiel an die Rechnerfähigkeit anzupassen.

Viel Spaß bei WAR, man TRIFFT sich :-)


----------



## Lari (5. September 2008)

Vista wär ich vorsichtig mit. Aber XP wirds laufen, evnetuell sogar auf High ruckelfrei.


----------



## Nightbrave (5. September 2008)

Bin mir net sicher ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, frag aber einfach nochmal. Hab mir online Spiel + Proorder bestellt. Und jetzt die Frage: bekomm ich das Spiel auch frühzeitig zugesandt oder muss ich mir um es am 15. spielen zu können noch iwo downloaden?


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> *3b. Wie läuft das ganze ab?*
> 
> Ihr bekommt 2 Keys (Zahlencodes), die ihr dann bei war-europe aktivieren könnt, um euch das Recht zu geben, den Clienten zu downloaden bzw euch die 2 Bonusgegenstände freizuschalten. Nach dem Download, installiert ihr das Spiel und könnt direkt durchstarten. Am 18.9, also am offiziellen Release, habt ihr dann 4 Tage Zeit, euren Acc zu einem vollwertigen Acc aufzuwerten.
> 
> PS: Die Keyeingabe ist im Moment noch nicht möglich! Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## Nightbrave (5. September 2008)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.. sry und danke!


----------



## Gemroll (5. September 2008)

Hallo Community!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Isch hätt da ma 2 Frajen:

1.)
Was ich bisher noch nicht gelesen habe ist,
ob es wie in WoW ein geteiltes Sprachen-System geben wird.

Werde ich mit mit einem Destro-Mitglied als Ordnungs-Spieler unterhalten können?

Dass es keinen gemeinsamen Chat gibt, ist mir irgendwo klar. Aber zumindest im /s 
sollte das doch möglich sein, oder?

Ich meine... der Krieg zwischen unseren Völkern wärt ja nun schon Jahrhunderte
und in dieser Zeit sollte man doch zumindest die Sprache seines Gegeners gelernt haben,
ums mal von der RP-Seite her aufzurollen. Zumindest die direkt miteinander kontrahierenden
Völker (Hoch-/Dunkelelfen, Zwerge/Orks, Imperium/Chaos).
Oder lassen sich vielleicht sogar die Sprachen der "Feinde" lernen im Laufe der Charakter-Entwicklung?
Das wär echt ein sehr interessantes Feature...

Spione, die sich in die Nähe feindlicher Truppenlager schleichen, um Taktiken auszuhorchen und Angriffspläne
zu erkundschaften. *evil grins*

2.) 
Wird es Emoticons geben? /dance solls ja schon mal nicht geben, was ich gelesen habe,
aber sowas wie /wave, /slap, /laugh, etc... wäre vor allem im PVP-Content schon sehr witzig.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Achja, btw.:  /sticky !!


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

1. Man kann nicht mit Spielern der anderen Fraktion reden.

2. Es gibt ein paar Emotes, aber eben nicht sowas wie /dance oder /spit... irgendwo gab es ne Liste mit den Emote, mal sehen ob ich die finde


----------



## Gemroll (5. September 2008)

1. Danke! Schade, aber was nicht ist... ;-)

2. Wär ne hübsche Ergänzung hier. 

Danke für die echt schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Gramarye (5. September 2008)

hier mal ne emotes- und consolenbefehlsliste...ka ob die stimmt oder vollständig ist..  :

[codebox]afk - Flag as AFK
agree - Agree
aos - Alliance officer chat
appeal - Appeal to CS
as - Alliance chat
assist - Assist your target
atease - Repair (Item)
attention - Work (Item)
bc - Warband chat
beckon - Beckon
beg - Beg
belch - Belch
bg - Scenario chat
bored - Bored
bow - Bow
brandish - Brandish
bug - Report a bug
burp - burp
bye - bye
cancelappeal - Cancel CS appeal
chairsit
charge - charge
cheer - Ecstatic (cheer)
chicken - Chicken
clap - Happy (Clap)
cower - Cower
cry - Sad (cry)
dance - dance
disagree - Disagree
disband - Disband from group
drink - Drink
drunk - Drunk
duel - Duel
e - Emote chat
eat - Eat
em - Emote chat
faceloc - Face world loc
fart - Fart
flex - Flex
friend - Friend
frown - Frown
g - Guild chat
glare - Glare
gloat - Gloat
grumble - Grumble
gu - Guild chat
guild - Guild chat
halt - Halt
happy - Clap
hello - hi
help - Print list of slash commands
howl - Howl
ignore - Add someone to ignore list
impatient - Impatient
insult - Insult
intimidate - Intimidate
inv - Invite to group
invite - Invite to group
join - Join group
katadance - katadance
kick - Kick someone from group
kneel - Kneel
laugh - Laugh
leave - Leave group
lfg - Looking for Group
lfguild - Looking for Guild
lfm - Looking for Member
lfp - Looking for Player
lie - Lie
lol - lol
mad - Angry (Rude)
no - No
o - Guild officer chat
p - Party chat
party - Party chat
pickteeth - Pick Teeth
pig - Pig
played - Played time
point - Point
ponder - Ponder
pray - Pray
psend - Party chat
puke - scream
pvp - Set PvP flag
q - Quit game
quit - Quit game
ra - Warband chat
raid - Warband chat
random - Random number
refund - Refund points
respec - Refund points
rez - rez
rigor - rigor
roll - Random number
rs - Warband chat
rude - Rude
s - Say
salute - Salute
say - Say
sc - Scenario chat
scenario - Scenario chat
schan - Scenario chat
scratch - Scratch
scream - scream
send - Send private message
shout - Shout
showoff - Showoff
shrug - Shrug
shy - Shy (flirt)
sit - Sit
slit - Slit
smile - smile
social - Social networking
special - Racially Specific dance-replacement
stomp - Stomp
stuck - Stuck
t - Send private message
talk - Talk
target - Target player
taunt - Taunt
tell - Send private message
think - Think
time - Time
toast - Cheers
tome - Tome
w - Send private message
Waaagh - Waaagh!
warband - Warband chat
Warhammer - WAR emote
wave - Wave
wb - Warband chat
weep - Cry
whisper - Send private message
yawn - Yawn
yell - yell
yes - Yes [/codebox]


----------



## Stancer (5. September 2008)

Oh man, die haben echt wieder /Rude eingebaut....sofern die Liste stimmt

Fands in Daoc schon so schlimm...

Für alle die es nicht kennen, mit /Rude zeigt man dem Gegenüber den Stinkefinger ("ihr macht eine unfreundliche Geste"). In Daoc war dieses  Emote sehr verpönt und es gab sowas wie nen Ehrenkodex im normalen RvR dieses Emote nicht zu nutzen. Man verwendete es nur gegen Grief Player oder Strafer. Dadurch hatte dieses Emote schon eine besondere Bedeutung.

Tja und nur die Kiddys und Möchtegern Roxxor spammten natürlich mit diesem Emote rum und warfen es jedem besiegten Feind an den Kopf.


Wer wirklich ehrenvolles RvR betreibt zeigt auch dem Gegner Respekt, man sollte immer dran denken, dass hinter der Figur ein Mensch sitzt. Wenn er schon besiegt ist, hat Rude nur den Zweck den Menschen zu beleidigen. Ein /bow oder /clap dagegen zeigt ihm gegenüber Respekt, z.b. für einen fairen Kampf.

Ich sehe aber jetzt schon die ganzen Kiddys mit /rude rumspammen....


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Erlich, es wäre echt ein Traum, wenn es so ein Ehrenkodex nach WAR schaffen würde...


----------



## Szputnyik (5. September 2008)

xcakex schrieb:


> Also mach Dir mal keine Gedanken. Sowohl für Windows XP, als auch für Vista ist das OK. Einzig bei Vista solltest Du vorsichtshalber den erweiterteten Desktop und Visuelle Effekte des Betriebssystems ausschalten. Sonst sieht die Zusammenstellung schon gut aus.
> Generell ist anzumerken, dass Du annähernd jedes Spiel spielen kannst. Nicht umsonst sind ja in allen Spielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten um das Spiel an die Rechnerfähigkeit anzupassen.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei WAR, man TRIFFT sich :-)



Danke. Ich benutze noch XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Erleichtert mich sehr nachdem ich gehört habe dass soviele Leute Hardwareprobleme haben.


----------



## Meladilegno (5. September 2008)

wo lad ich die beta.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> wo lad ich die beta.



Das meinst du doch nicht ernst...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> wo lad ich die beta.



Der Client für den offenen Betatest ist ab sofort zum Download über unsere Webseite verfügbar. Dieser Client steht ohne Eingabe eines Vorbestellercodes jedem zur Verfügung, der auf unserer Seite eingeloggt ist, doch nur Teilnehmer der Open Beta können ihn nutzen. 
Da der Client 12 GB groß ist, empfehlen wir allen Testern der Open Beta ihn rechtzeitig herunter zu laden. Ihr seid mit Sicherheit Teilnehmer der Open Beta, wenn ihr schon in der geschlossenen Beta dabei wart, eine Collector’s Edition vorbestellt oder einen Standard Edition bei einem unserer Premium-Partner vorbestellt habt.

Tester aus dem beendeten geschlossenen Betatest können ihren vorhandenen Client patchen und brauchen keinen neuen Download.

Wir beantworten einige der häufigsten Fragen zum Herunterladen des Clients für den Open-Beta-Test. Bitte beachtet, dass ihr auf unserer Hilfeseite zum Download weitere Antworten finden könnt. 

Warum kann ich nicht patchen?
Der Spielpatcher und die Loginserver sind noch nicht verfügbar. Sie werden erreichbar sein, sobald wir näher am Start der Open Beta sind. 

Die Nachrichten sagten, dass der Client 12GB groß ist, ich habe aber nur etwa 9GB herunter geladen? Fehlt mir was?
Nein, der Downloader hat dann alles geladen. Er holt jedoch komprimierte Daten, die daher etwas kleiner sind und auch im Verlauf der Open Beta wird es noch weitere Downloads geben. Dies sind vor allem die Sprachausgaben der Öffentlichen Quest und ähnliches, welche den 3GB großen Unterschied ausmachen.  

Ich möchte mein eigenes torrent-Programm benutzen, gibt es einen Link für den torrent? 
Ja, sicher. Hierfür reicht es, diese torrent-Datei mit eurem gewünschten Programm zu benutzen. 

Ich kann nirgendwo meine Codes eingeben! 
Die Seite, wo ihr eure Codes eingeben könnt, ist noch nicht verfügbar, wird dies aber nächste Woche vor dem Start der Open Beta sein. Behaltet die Nachrichten im Auge, um darüber informiert zu werden.   

Kann ich diesen Client für die Veröffentlichung nutzen? 
Ja, ihr könnt den gleichen Client für den Start des Spiels nutzen, er wird euch automatisch auf die aktuelle Version patchen. Es ist nicht nötig, das Spiel zu deinstallieren und von den DVDs der Box neu zu installieren.  

Wo das steht? Könnte einiges für die WAR HP sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meladilegno (5. September 2008)

mist, hab den smiley für die ironie vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (5. September 2008)

weil hier auch schon wer anderer gefragt hat obs mit seiner hardware laufen wird mach ich des auch mal,nicht weil ich mich überhaupt nicht damit auskenne sondern weil ich eure meinung hören(eigentlich sehen) würde.

Mein System(Laptop): - Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2* 1.8 ghz
                                - 1GB Ram
                                - Geforce 7300 Go
                                - Win XP

Mir wärs auch egal wenn ichs nur auf dem niedrigsten spielen kann.
Oder sollte ich noch Ram aufrüsten?


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Joa, erfüllt zwar Mindestanforderungen, aber in RvR Schlachten würde ich sagen 2GB Arbeitsspeicher+ nötig...

PS: Ist die GraKa nicht eine Notebook Graka?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> weil hier auch schon wer anderer gefragt hat obs mit seiner hardware laufen wird mach ich des auch mal,nicht weil ich mich überhaupt nicht damit auskenne sondern weil ich eure meinung hören(eigentlich sehen) würde.
> 
> Mein System(Laptop): - Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2* 1.8 ghz
> - 1GB Ram
> ...




Mehr Ram. Grafikkarte sagt mir jetzt nicht viel, klingt aber auch nicht so brauschend. Das Problem werden halt die Massenschlachten, auf die WAR allerdings ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Fesslord (5. September 2008)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




iw wenn ich auf diese seite gehe http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer und dann mein datum eingebe dann auf Deutschland klicke kommt da das ich noch nich 14 bin,bin aber 17. 

mach ich es richtig oder mach ich da was falsch?


gruss 



Andre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

War bei mir auch.. habe mir dann da einen Acc angelegt, das ganze nochmal gemacht dann gings.


----------



## Fesslord (5. September 2008)

ok danke hab ich auch gerade gemacht.

jetzt geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyrian (5. September 2008)

wo kann ich meinen beta key für die open beta aktivieren?  :/

lg lyri


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

Lyrian schrieb:


> wo kann ich meinen beta key für die open beta aktivieren?  :/
> 
> lg lyri


Da.


----------



## Thrillville (5. September 2008)

Ich hab einen endlich !!!
das ist so GEIL !!!


----------



## Nebelvater (5. September 2008)

Hätte jetzt noch eine Frage, wenn ich WAR jetzt starten möchte kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Patch Fehlerhaft" 

ist das Fatal oder ganz normal?


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

normal


----------



## Thrillville (5. September 2008)

Das ist normal weil die SERVER noch DOWN sind !!!! Geht ersr am SONNTAG !!


----------



## Nebelvater (5. September 2008)

Uhi, bin ich erleichtert ^^

Dachte das man vll ja schon mal zum Login kommen könnte, hätte keinen Bock das ganze neu zu laden ^^ 

thx


----------



## IrazE (5. September 2008)

Jaja, flamed mich zu falls die Frage schonmal kam, Asche auf mein Haupt.

Wo/Wann kann man den Beta-Key eigentlich eingeben? Denn im Moment geht ja der Log In und alles mögliche auf der www.war-europe.de Seite ja nicht.

mfg
IrazE


----------



## Lewellyn (5. September 2008)

*grunz*
Geht erst am Sonntag.


----------



## IrazE (5. September 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> *grunz*
> Geht erst am Sonntag.



Schon klar, mich hat halt nur gewundert das kein Log In und keine Registrierung, also eigentlich was sowas angeht garnichts im moment geht auf der war-europe Seite


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Steht doch in den News auf der Seite das der LogIn net funzt und das alles Sonntag kommt *gg*


----------



## IrazE (6. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Steht doch in den News auf der Seite das der LogIn net funzt und das alles Sonntag kommt *gg*



*verneig* Tut mir Leid werter Herr... Aber mein Lehrer war ein stumpfsinniger Elfen Erzmagier...



(Tabletop Zwergenspieler aus Überzeugung. Machinist/Eisenbrecher rulez^^)


----------



## frizzlmissl (6. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage^^...klingt vll doof aber....was genau is ne open beta?...und wie lang is die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      hab nen key bekommen  aber hab eig keine ahnung was ne open beta is^^...lg :maci_


----------



## IrazE (6. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage^^...klingt vll doof aber....was genau is ne open beta?...und wie lang is die?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Open Beta ist eigentlich in diesem Fall eine Closed Beta. Einige Leute, mit Key, bekommen noch vor Release des Games Zugang zu den Servern und dürfen es spielen, damit sie eventuel bestehende Fehler noch finden, und diese vor Start des Verkaufs behoben werden können.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A beta test is a limited release of a product with a goal of finding bugs before the final release. Software testing is often referred to by the terms "alpha" and "beta." 

Generally speaking, the alpha test is an internal test to find bugs, and the beta test is an external test. During the alpha phase, the product is opened up to employees of the company and, sometimes, friends and family. During the beta phase, the product is opened up to a limited number of customers.

Sometimes, beta tests are referred to as "open" or "closed". A closed beta test has a limited number of spots open for testing, while an open beta has either an unlimited number of spots (i.e. anyone who wants to can participate) or a very large number of spots in cases where opening it up to everyone is impractical.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quelle: http://webtrends.about.com/od/glossary/g/beta_define.htm


----------



## neon1705 (6. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage^^...klingt vll doof aber....was genau is ne open beta?...und wie lang is die?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry aber wen man zu faul ist die erste seite zu leden dann tuts mir echt leid


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Leider hat sich doch schon wieder jemand erbarmt....


----------



## Haner (6. September 2008)

Ich würde eher sagen,dass das schon ne open beta is weil so gut wie jeder an nen key kommt.Und die closed beta hieß closed beta, weil da die NDA noch nicht gefallen war...also die beta tester durften noch nichts über das spiel verraten.


----------



## Thyrone (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier schon vertreten ist, ich habe bei Seite 10 aufgegeben zu lesen^^. Ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem jemand meine Frage beantworten:

Alos, ich habe einen Open-Beta-Key und mir auf der Warhammer Page den Downlaod Clieenten gesaugt und darüber das Spiel runtergeladen. AUch habe ich es schon istalliert. Nun werde ich gebeten meine Daten für den beginn des Patchprozesses einzugeben. Zunächst, meinen die damit meine Login Daten von der Warhammer Page ? Ich gehe davon aus, dennoch komm ich damit nicht weiter, ich werde immer wieder gefragt, bis da steht, dass zuviele Login-Anfragen gestellt wurden. Hat das was damit zu tun, dass die Beta erst morgen startet oder ist das ein lokales Problem von mir ? Ich meine, auf der Warhammerpage kann man sich ja auch nicht einloggen, vll hat das miteinander zu tun. Bitte um Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Skamaica (6. September 2008)

also ich kann mich einloggen und dann erscheint aber auch nur ein bild von wegen (war beta is closed) 

Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wisst wann die Beta nun startet irgendwann Mittags oder direkt um 0 uhr?


----------



## Zenek (6. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier schon vertreten ist, ich habe bei Seite 10 aufgegeben zu lesen^^. Ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem jemand meine Frage beantworten:
> 
> ...




Es liegt daran das die Beta erst morgen beginnt.
Zuerst musst du ja auch deinen Beta Key einlösen mit einen Acc damit du dich dann ins Spiel einloggen kannst.
Morgen gegen frühen nachmittag soll die Beta starten.
Steht aber auch auf der offi. seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrone (6. September 2008)

Okay hoffe ich mal, dass es daran liegt. Der Poster über dir sagt ja bei ihm kommt ein Bild, was darauf hin weist, dass die Beta noch nciht offen ist.  Ich wundere mich deswegen, weil ich beim Patchprozess mit der Eingabe meiner Daten nicht weiter komme.

Also sind momentan für alle der Login auch auf der Warhammer Page gespert bis morgen, wo man dann seinen Key einlöst ?


----------



## Galak (6. September 2008)

eine kleine frage. ich habe vorhin noch eine warhammer ce auf amazon ergattern können. ich kann jetzt aber nur mit dieser nicht an dem headstart teilnehmen oder?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> eine kleine frage. ich habe vorhin noch eine warhammer ce auf amazon ergattern können. ich kann jetzt aber nur mit dieser nicht an dem headstart teilnehmen oder?


Die CE konnte noch nie am Headstart teilnehmen - das war das Pre-Order Pack CE


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Skamaica schrieb:


> also ich kann mich einloggen und dann erscheint aber auch nur ein bild von wegen (war beta is closed)
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wisst wann die Beta nun startet irgendwann Mittags oder direkt um 0 uhr?



Nochmal zum Mitschreiben Sonntag im laufe des Nachmittags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die CE konnte noch nie am Headstart teilnehmen - das war das Pre-Order Pack CE



hm. schade. ich war nur unsicher weil man mit der standart edition wenn sie bei amazon vorbestellt an dem headstart automatisch teilnimmt.


----------



## Worgal (6. September 2008)

Edit: Sache hat sich erledigt.


----------



## HansKruste (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe ein Problem. Nach stundenlangem Download funktioniert Die Installation nicht richtig.
Anscheinend ist die Quelldatei für world.myp beschädigt....
Weiß vllt jmd welches der 6 Packete diese Quelldatei enthält, da ich nicht nochmal die 9gb laden will 

Danke schon mal


----------



## tortiman (6. September 2008)

Da die WAR Europe Homepage jetzt schon "bescheiden" läuft, bin ich mal gespannt wie das morgen wird wenn jeder versucht dort seinen Key zu registrieren.

Gruß


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (6. September 2008)

Kleine Frage, falls das jemand beantworten kann...

Meine Frau + Ich haben beide nen BetaKey ^^

Nun wissen wir, das der BetaClient wohl noch gepatcht wird morgen.
Da es sicher nicht grad wenig sein wird...

Wollt ich fragen ob der Patch "seperat" geladen wird, oder gleich die Datein überschreibt?

Verständlicher:

Kann ich den Patch bei mir laden, und ihn dann zu meiner Frau auf den Rechner schieben?
Simultan Laden ist doof... Und Erst ich laden, dann sie ist auch nicht das wahre...

hoffe mir kann einer was dazu sagen ^^


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Ich denke schon, wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren.

PS: Redest du davon, das ihr beide schon den CB Clienten habt? Dann wird der Patch nicht besonders großsein.


----------



## SokarDW (6. September 2008)

mein Vorschlag:

einen Client patchen und den Client auf den anderem PC mit dem aktuellen ersetzen, also Ordner schieben


----------



## Schubi87 (6. September 2008)

mal ne frage hab gerade nen key von fileplanet bekommen und da warn link bei das ich hier den key aktivieren kann.....

MÖP

habs auhc gemacht nur frag ich mich nun was das is weil ja eig die acc seite noch off ist.....sind die amis da n stück weiter als wir?
bzw. hab ja da jetzt den acc so gemacht wie ich auch geplant hab ihn zu machen auf der war seite, is der acc jetzt so shcon vergeben dann? oO
fragen über fragen^^   oder kanns eventuell sein das se die acc sache shcon on haben nur noch nich inm der war-europe.com seite eingefügt haben?


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (6. September 2008)

Da Fileplanet ja nur Amerika und konsorten Beliefert, ist das wohl auch Die Amerikanische verbindung.

Habs grad mit einem BetaKey Probiert mich dort zu registrieren...

Da sagt er falscher code ^^

Denke das dort nur die Amerikanischen BetaKeys gelten


----------



## SokarDW (6. September 2008)

guckst du hier: http://www.warhammeronline.com/     (rechts etwas weiter unten)

würde aber meinen Key nur auf der europäischen Seite eingeben


----------



## Inexort (6. September 2008)

Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der War Account 7 Tage nach dem Headstart gesperrt wird, wenn man keinen Code für die Vollversion eingibt.

Stimmt das?

Ich muss nämlich während dem Headstart für ca. 2 Wochen weg.


----------



## IDkey (7. September 2008)

Hey, bin aktuell noch am downloaden der BEta, als mir auf einmal gesagt wird "nicht genug Festplattenspeicher". Dummerweise istn jedoch immernoch genug Platz vorhanden. Woran könnte als das Prob liegen?


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Um seinen Key zu reggen muss man sich dann auf der Seite angemeldet haben oder? Und der Login der Seite ist auch der fürs Spiel richtig?


----------



## Robse (7. September 2008)

sry,hab mich im thread verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fesslord (7. September 2008)

halloooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn ich mich auf der GOA seite einloggen will kommt so ein Fenster....



Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden (Code 1103)



bei euch auch ?
weil ich dachte das man sich ab 8:30 einloggen kann.


----------



## Dragonangel (7. September 2008)

Fesslord schrieb:


> halloooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mittlerweile bekomme ich einen 414 Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fesslord (7. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bekomme ich einen 414 Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jow ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BastiKiller (7. September 2008)

also im firefox 3 läuft die seite schon mal garnicht rund, im internet explorer kommt dann code 414 zumal ich die zeichen die man eingeben soll nicht sehen kann


----------



## Deadlift (7. September 2008)

Gut gecodet die Seite. =)

Hab nun 5 Browser durch geht in keinem.
Wenn man auch Forms mit Flash realisiert (kopfschüttelt)
 TOP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Es funktioniert bei keinem weil die Loginserver von GOA derart überlasstet sind, seid 8:30 loggen sich fast alle die einen Betakey haben immer wieder und wieder ein um endlich ihren Betakey einzutragen. Klar da da ein Server in die Knie geht.


----------



## Dragonangel (7. September 2008)

*grml*, jetzt konnte ich mich endlich einloggen um den beta key einzugeben und bekomme immer die meldung "undifeined" heisst das nun der key ist ungültig oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Isero (7. September 2008)

hätte da ne frage bezüglich des headstart-keys. ich habe mir (unvorsichtigerweise) schonma den warhammer headstart-key bestellt. diesen hab ich nun vor mir liegen. mein eigentliches prob is, ich werde die collectors edition noch zusätzlich geschenkt bekommen. kann ich nun mit meinem standart-key schonma vorher daddeln, und dann bei erhalt der ce mein spile auf ce updaten?


----------



## Skolgar (7. September 2008)

neue News auf der HP 

Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.

Ein Missverständnis besagt, dass jeder einen neuen Account benötigt. Dies trifft nicht zu. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com besitzt, braucht ihr nur noch euren Code auf dieser Seite einzugeben.

Einigen von euch wurde während des Registrierungsprozesses gesagt, dass ihr Code abgelaufen ist. Wir suchen momentan nach der Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der Code gültig ist und bleibt.

Es kann passieren, dass der Patcher seine Arbeit einstellt. Unser technisches Team arbeitet an einer Leistungssteigerung des Patchers und einige ihrer Änderungen können dazu führen, dass die Verbindung zwischen eurem Client und unserem Patchserver kurzzeitig abbricht. Wenn dies eintrifft, startet den Patcher bitte neu, er nimmt seine Arbeit am Beginn der Datei wieder auf, die herunter geladen wurde, als die Verbindung verloren ging.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und arbeiten an einer Verbesserung der gesamten Situation. 







...die Haben sie doch nicht mehr alle beisammen...... - Sitzen da Azubis oder was? Und das beste ist - Der Login ist abgeschalltet......

SAFTLADEN


----------



## Sarasish (7. September 2008)

So hier mal ne aktuelle News .. ca 17:00 Uhr

Vier Punkte, die ihr wissen solltet


Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.

Ein Missverständnis besagt, dass jeder einen neuen Account benötigt. Dies trifft nicht zu. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com besitzt, braucht ihr nur noch euren Code auf dieser Seite einzugeben.

Einigen von euch wurde während des Registrierungsprozesses gesagt, dass ihr Code abgelaufen ist. Wir suchen momentan nach der Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der Code gültig ist und bleibt.

Es kann passieren, dass der Patcher seine Arbeit einstellt. Unser technisches Team arbeitet an einer Leistungssteigerung des Patchers und einige ihrer Änderungen können dazu führen, dass die Verbindung zwischen eurem Client und unserem Patchserver kurzzeitig abbricht. Wenn dies eintrifft, startet den Patcher bitte neu, er nimmt seine Arbeit am Beginn der Datei wieder auf, die herunter geladen wurde, als die Verbindung verloren ging.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und arbeiten an einer Verbesserung der gesamten Situation.


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

ja irgend wie is da der wurm drin aber ich kann es au irgendwie vestehen immer hin wollen ja 1000 leute auf die seite zu greifen aber naja muss man halt warten


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Naja bei mir hat es jetzt nach etwa 6 stunden auch geklappt warte jetzt auf die mail das dauert wohl auch noch mal 6 stunden ^^


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

ja ich probiere auch die ganze zeit meinen key einzugeben aber immer kommt fehler 414 naja sind halt viele leute die das machen wollen


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

hm meinen key musst ich noch garnet eingeben komisch vielleicht kommt das noch mit dem link in der e-mail ka


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

ja hast du nen neues konto gemacht weil ich hatte schon eins und habe mich eingeloggt und muss jetzt eigendlich nur key eingeben aber geht nit wegen 414


----------



## Rhakir (7. September 2008)

Habe Verständnisfrage zum  PO-Key


Ich habe bei der Anmeldung den Betakey eingeben sollen,
hab natürlichgleich meine PO zur Ce aufgerissen und einen "code präfix" vorgefunden.

Der ist ja nur 1x6stellig, der normale Code sollte aber 4 oder 5 x 6stellig sein.

wie bitte geh ich jetzt damit um???

( Info: leider hab ich über Amazon nur noch die PO bekommn und nicht mehr die Ce dazu)


für eine Antwort bin ich echt dankbar


mfg


----------



## Iruxan (7. September 2008)

Hmm da ja alle anderen "Frage" beiträge geschlossen wurden versuch ichs halt mal hir. Gibt es eigendlich open pvp also wenn ich beim questen einen Zwerg oder Dunkelelf erwische dass ich ihn umhauen kann ? ohne dazu auf nem schlachtfeld zu sein ? und nach seinem ableben meine quests weiterverfolgen kann ?


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

hm ich habe auch denn pre order aber bei mir passt es


----------



## Histero (7. September 2008)

Login derzeit nicht möglich. das kommt die ganze zeit nurnoch nichs klappt


----------



## Gatierf (7. September 2008)

Histero schrieb:


> Login derzeit nicht möglich. das kommt die ganze zeit nurnoch nichs klappt



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil !!! lies dir ma die News durch da steht das die leute die Closed beta spielen konnten jetz auch zocken können und die leute die nen Key haben von woanders halt normale Pre-order per welle nacheinander kommen werden das heißt soviel wie : eine geschätze zeit ist nicht möglich kann sein das es heute um 20:00 uhr was wird oder aber auch erst morgen oder in 2 tagen !!


----------



## Histero (7. September 2008)

danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

kann das jetzt nur noch 414 kommt vor zwei std ging das einloggen wenigstens


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

Bis dahin ist es nicht möglich, sich auf unserer Webseite einzuloggen oder einen neuen Account zu erstellen.


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

!

nur ne kleine zwischenfrage
habe vor ein paar tagen folgendes bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta...0893&sr=8-3
also quasi das pre order pack zur CE..
hab ich das richtig verstanden,dass dort auch ein key bei is,mitdem ich berechtigt werde,die vollversion dann zu downloaden bzw. zu spielen?
den beta client habe ich schon drauf,denke wenn die bestellung dann im laufe der woche ankommt kann ich den key auch eingeben,sodass ich dann immer auf dem aktuellen stand sein dürfte.
also kann ich mit dem bestellten artikel direkt 3 tage vorm release loslegen,oder muss ich mir nochmal die vollversion extra kaufen?
weil im artikel selber davon etwas erwähnt wird.
danke im voraus

!


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

das is nur der key zur beta


----------



## Histero (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub du bekomms nen tag vorher den einstieg und ja du kanns dir das game downloaden


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

was denn nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is halt nur die frage ob ich mir die vollversion dann noch extra holen muss oder ob das packet soweit reicht,dass ich se mir ohne weitere kosten saugen kann?


----------



## Histero (7. September 2008)

hmm ich glaub du muss dir das noch kaufen aber bin nich sicher


----------



## huggel1984 (7. September 2008)

ich mir aber is nur beta key


----------



## Grazzle (7. September 2008)

hm ok und nehmen wir mal an,die vollversion bekommt man auch passend zur pre order geliefert,dann kann man die ja direkt installieren und muss nich erst aufn passenden release warten oder?


----------



## jack159 (7. September 2008)

Wo muss ich mich für die Beta jetzt anmelden?
Ich habe den Cleinten gestartet und bin auf Konto anlegen gegangen. Dann kam diese Seite: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/
Dort musste ich aber keinen Key angeben.
Seid 5 Minuten warte ich auf meine Bestätigungsmail...Wie lange dauert es bis ich die kriege?

Oder muss ich auf die war-europe Seite und dort auf Regestrieren? Dort steht aber, dass die Regestrierung derzeit nicht möglich sei...


----------



## Histero (7. September 2008)

jop das is im mom im arsch die sind grad am arbeiten also musste noch nen bissl warten bis das wieder geht


----------



## Rasvan (8. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> *7. Systemanforderungen* (Quellen: EA Store)
> 
> Mindestsystemanforderungen:
> FÜR WINDOWS XP
> ...



Ähm, *schaut hektisch und nervös hin und her*

Mindestanforderung heisst dann was? Sicher nicht, dass das so flüssig läuft das Game, oder? 

Hab P4 3GHz Rechner, 2GB DDR Ram und ATI x1550 Graka. also besser als "Mindest". Nun, gibts aktuelle Erfahrungen aus der Beta?, falls schon einer spielen kann?

Muss das bitte wissen, AoC war nämlich nen Reinfall. 15 FPS und inner Stadt 7 fps sind NICHT lustig.


----------



## Earthnut1 (8. September 2008)

hi,

ich hab mal eine ganz andere Frage als die meisten denk ich und ich hoffe auch das ich der erste bin, weil ichs auch mit sufu nich gefunden hab...

es geht um die server bei war....
ich hab einen screenshot der openbeta server schon gesehn und das es 5 de server gibt... natürlich ist mir auch klar, das es noch ein paar server mehr geben wird, sobald der head losgeht, aber könnte man irgendwo informationen bekommen, wie diese deutschen server heißen werden und ob es normal, pvp, etc server sind???
ich weiß, die frage klingt jetzt komisch, nur leider bin ich ein student und muss für klausuren büffeln, und meine kumpels und viele andere aus der gegend müssen auch arbeiten, und da wir überlegt hatten gemeinsam auf einem server zu beginnen und eine gilde zu gründen, und diese durch buschtrommeln nicht rechtzeitig alle erreichen kann, wollte ich im vornerein schon mal ein paar namen oder etwas ähnliches sehn, damit ich bis nächste woche allen die dabei sein wollen bescheid sagen kann. 

wenns nicht möglich ist, kann ichs verstehn, nur ich interessiere mich dafür und hätte auch gerne klare antworten. 

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Sumoikashi (8. September 2008)

*Im War-Welten Forum gibt es eine super Anleitung um euren CD-Key zu aktivieren (trotz 414, 1103): *

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458


----------



## Deadlift (8. September 2008)

Wohlgemerkt NUR mit einem existierenden Account.

Ohne Account nix Hilfe.


LoL 
Connection to database failed... der is neu =)


----------



## Knubatz (8. September 2008)

Außerdem hilft die Anleitung im Moment gar nicht, da man auf die Beta Key Seite nicht kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmarcello (8. September 2008)

ja, leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab gerade 2h lang versucht, auf die Seite zu kommen, um den Key einzugeben -nun gehe ich erst mal ins Bett; vielleicht klappt es ja am Abend


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

Momentan geht da gar nichts kicht mal mehr loggin mit f5 nothing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## con1acs (8. September 2008)

hat denn irgend wer offiezielle infos wann man sich weider auf der seite anmelden kann(regt bin ich)


----------



## _Gringo_ (8. September 2008)

Hey Leute zieh mir grad den Client, allerdings geht das nur mit 400-500 k/s
hab ne 25000er Leitung über Kabel-Deutschland.

Ist das normal so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hey Leute zieh mir grad den Client, allerdings geht das nur mit 400-500 k/s
> hab ne 25000er Leitung über Kabel-Deutschland.
> 
> Ist das normal so?
> ...


Irgendwie nicht, vll bringen die Server nicht die volle leistung weil sie so beschäftigt mit dem umbauen der alten, den GOA würde es im moment zutrauen das sie den Login und Downloadserver auf den Selben gepackt haben.


----------



## _Gringo_ (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde mich nicht wundern.

gut das ich noch auf der Arbeit bin und erst so in 3-4 Stunden zum spielen komme, hoffe bis dahin ist das gegessen...


----------



## kamirez (8. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage weiß schon jemand wie die neue Registrierungsseite lautet ???
oder muss man wieder mal auf die lang ersehnten war NEWS warten ?
MFG


----------



## Kurono (8. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage - bekommt man von Amazon auch nen Beta Key, wenn man die normale Spielversion vorbestellt hat?
Das hab ich nämlich getan und bisher noch keinen Key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

Hi,

mir fällt grad was auf in dem Heft von der CE PO.Da steht unter Punkt 3 für den Gegenstand fangen die Codes mit PCEIE1 an. Bei mir steht da aber PCEIR1. Ist das normal?


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir fällt grad was auf in dem Heft von der CE PO.Da steht unter Punkt 3 für den Gegenstand fangen die Codes mit PCEIE1 an. Bei mir steht da aber PCEIR1. Ist das normal?



Is bei mir auch, könnte der unterschied zwischen Online und der Vorbestellung im Geschäft sein.


----------



## OrangePlus (8. September 2008)

.bitte löschn


----------



## eventer (9. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Is bei mir auch, könnte der unterschied zwischen Online und der Vorbestellung im Geschäft sein.



Dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen...bald wird man es ja erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazzguhl (9. September 2008)

ich hab die CE bestellt, wollte mich aktivieren für die Beta und dann festgestellt das in der Box garkein Key ist ...  ist das jemand anderem auch pasiert?


----------



## Fesslord (9. September 2008)

hab mal eine frage ich hab mich gestern so um 16:30 eingetragen wegen dem beta key. 

und ich habe immer noch keine e-mail bekommen.

kann es echt so lange dauer oder was ist da los ?


----------



## Ric_Zero (9. September 2008)

Fesslord schrieb:


> hab mal eine frage ich hab mich gestern so um 16:30 eingetragen wegen dem beta key.
> 
> und ich habe immer noch keine e-mail bekommen.
> 
> kann es echt so lange dauer oder was ist da los ?


Keine Ahnung _wie_ lange das dauern kann. 

Ich warte jedenfalls auch schon so lange und kenne Leute die über 30 Stunden warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tesan (9. September 2008)

Leute ich weis nicht wieviel schlechter ein open beta start noch ablaufen könnte account gründung um seinen beta key eingeben zu konnen unmöglich zeit einer woche geht das nichtmehr und die leute die einen account schon haben von denen können die meisten ihren beta key nicht eingeben weil überlastet nix funktioniert etc

Ich will es nicht schwarz mahlen auch wenn mir der gedultsfaden langsam aber sicher reist wenn es zum start des spiels genauso probleme giebt dann gute nacht 

Ich meine es kann doch wohl nicht so schwer sein eine account regestrierung und aktievierung zu schalten welche leute haben die meiner meinung eingestellt die das problem nach gut und gerne 3 tagen immer noch nicht in den griff bekommen haben


----------



## Stevi (9. September 2008)

gibt es eigentlich noch eine chance nen open beta key zu bekommen? hab mir die vorbesteller box geholt und mir wurde bestätigt dass da ein beta key drinn sei aber nja... mit der gewissheit hab ich dann natürlich auch nicht an irgendwelchen gewinnspielen teilgenommen


----------



## Xaor (9. September 2008)

Den Open Beta Zugang gab/gibt es für PO NUR vom "Premium" Partner. Und das ist laut http://www.war-europe.com/#/edition/?lang=de NUR der EA Store!!


----------



## Kane1986 (9. September 2008)

gestern 4 code regs abgeschickt und heute 10 stück abgeschickt und immer noch keine email.


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

Ihr müsst nicht unbedingt eine mail erhalten, ich hab immer noch keine udn konnte gestern bereits spielen.


----------



## Tesan (10. September 2008)

habs endlich geschaft ein neues konto zu erstellen damit ich mein beta key hab eingeben können einfach mit dem downloadpatcher auf konto anlegen drücken wird man dann direkt umgeleitet zur konto erstell seite komisch das die auf der seite immer noch deaktiviert ist


----------



## Psycollapse (10. September 2008)

Hallo an alle gefrusteten der Open Beta! 

Ich habe derzeit leider noch keinen Key abbekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<--- keylos ): 

Falls jemand noch einen übrig haben sollte, würde ich mich freuen diesen zu erhalten (-:


(per PM wäre Super)

Psycollapse


----------



## Rippchäen (10. September 2008)

Ok ich hab ne kleine Frage/Problem,
das mit dem Acc erstellen und so hat endlich mal geklappt,
nach dem patch-vorgang aber klicke ich auf spielen und es passiert
.... NICHTS   und das ist kein witz, im task-manager ist ne mittlere (60 %)
auslastungsspitze und das wars.
war.exe startet nicht.

log steht i was von :
[2008/09/08 19:21:09] Authentication failed after multiple retries.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da es ja mit dem patchen geklappt hat und 
ich nur noch da hänge.

big thx im vorraus

PS: SRy, falsch falscher berreich, wollte aber nicht extra einen neuen thread eröffnen.

UND REGISTRIEREN GEHT WIEDER FÜR ALLE BETAKEY OWNER OHNE ACC!!!


----------



## Prophetofiluna (10. September 2008)

wie ich sehe bin ich hier richig,
also folgendes Problem:

auch ich habe leider keinen beta key, falls also noch jemand einen übrig hat würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn man ihn mir zukommen lassen würde, bzw. mich darauf anspricht.

MfG Prophetofiluna


----------



## haujobb (11. September 2008)

huhu...

hab da mal eine verständnisfrage die mir bei der durchsicht der foren noch unbeantwortet blieb.
entweder hab ich es überlesen oder ich bin zu unfähig ne passende antwort zu finden oder es gab sie noch nicht.

ich habe mir die CE im gamestop vorbestellt, gleichzeitig habe ich die pre-order fpr 10 eur zur CE gekauft.
einen account/login hatt ich mir schon vor ca. 2 monaten erstellt, so das ich am montag keine probleme hatte den code einzugeben und auch online zu gehen.

sooo....

in der bestätigungmail stand nun  

AKTIVIERT:  Lizenz für die offene Beta
AKTIVIERT:  Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

gestern war ich im gamestop und hab mal nachgefragt wann meine CE eintrifft.
der verkäufer meinte nur am 18.09.  und näher im thema sei er auch nicht da er kein warhammer spiele oO
na egal... denke werde samstag nochmal nachfragen da ich eh dort vorbei komme....

was bedeutet das nun für mich/die vorbesteller der CE?

kann ich mit dem eingegeben COde nun auch am 14. weiterspielen oder endet mein account erstmal mit der beendigung der open-beta am 13.09. ?
ich werde mal davon ausgehen das ich die CE am samstag nicht in meinen händen halten werde und ich somit auch keinen CD-Key besitze der mir weiteres vorgehen ermöglicht.


danke im voraus für eure antworten


----------



## chiox (11. September 2008)

hi,
sry ich hab auch keine antwort aber ich habe eine frage :
ich hab meinen code schon vor einem tag eingegeben und immernoch keine e-mail bekommen langsam nervt mich dass tierisch ich hab in den letzten tagen viel zeit dafür geopfert zu versuchen in beta zu kommen aber bekomm seit ewigekeiten keine antwort was jetzt mit meinem key sei...wenn die das mit dem management weiter so behalten wollen überlege ich mir ernsthaft ob ich dass spiel überhaupt spielen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habt ihr eure antwort email immer gleich bekommen oder hat das auch so lange gedauert?


----------



## haujobb (11. September 2008)

bei mir hat es ca. 6 stunden gedauert


----------



## Dragonangel (11. September 2008)

chiox schrieb:


> hi,
> sry ich hab auch keine antwort aber ich habe eine frage :
> ich hab meinen code schon vor einem tag eingegeben und immernoch keine e-mail bekommen langsam nervt mich dass tierisch ich hab in den letzten tagen viel zeit dafür geopfert zu versuchen in beta zu kommen aber bekomm seit ewigekeiten keine antwort was jetzt mit meinem key sei...wenn die das mit dem management weiter so behalten wollen überlege ich mir ernsthaft ob ich dass spiel überhaupt spielen soll
> 
> ...


Also ich hab meine Mail bis heut nicht bekommen, spiele nun aber bereits seit 2 Tagen. Hast du mal versucht dich ohne Mail einzuloggen?


----------



## Citti (11. September 2008)

Hallo ihr !
Ich finde das das ganze sehr gut beschrieben wurde!

Ich habe aber noch ein anderes problem !

Da ich mich schon seit mehr als 1 jahr bei WAR Europe regestriert hatte ich zum glück keinen betakey bekommen habe weis ich nun nicht mehr meine einlog daten !!
Zudem mit ner neuanmeldung bekomme ich die meldung das es meine E-Mail Adresse schon gäbe !!

Ich könnte also nicht mal ne beta spielen und so lange die WAR Europe seite nicht geht nicht mal die passwortanfrage stellen.

Kann mir wer sagen ab wann die War Europ wieder geht ??


----------



## LoserOwner (11. September 2008)

Citti schrieb:


> Hallo ihr !
> Ich finde das das ganze sehr gut beschrieben wurde!
> 
> Ich habe aber noch ein anderes problem !
> ...



Klar, sie wird spätestens am 14. wohl wieder erreichbar sein und am 15. dann höchstwahrscheinlich für einige Tage "zusammenbrechen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## chiox (11. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Mail bis heut nicht bekommen, spiele nun aber bereits seit 2 Tagen. Hast du mal versucht dich ohne Mail einzuloggen?




ja hab ich auch schon versucht geht aber auch nicht langsam reist mein Gedultsfaden...


----------



## Galadith (11. September 2008)

Hallo liebe WAR-Community,

ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich habe mir die PreOrder im *Saturn* gekauft und habe hier nun 2 Codes!
Sind die beide für den Ring und das tragbare Lager? Wenn ja, wo gebe ich diese ein?

Und wie kann ich meinen Account den ich gestern erstellt habe (*KEIN * Open Beta Account), zu einem "PreOrder- bzw. Headstart-Account" erweitern?
Kann ich den Patch aus dem Internet laden, oder nur per Mythic Patcher?


P.S.: Wäre über einen Open Beta-Key sehr erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Will unbedingt mal den Schwarzork antesten!


----------



## haujobb (11. September 2008)

so hab was gefunden

auf wo.gamona.de

"Auf dem WAR Herald ist jetzt das Datum des Headstarts bekannt gegeben worden! Am Sonntag, den 14. September, werden all diejenigen, die die Collectors Edition vorbestellt haben, zum Start des Spiels eingeladen, wenn die Open Beta dann endlich endet! Am Dienstag, den 16 September, ziehen dann die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition nach und bereiten sich darauf vor, mit allen anderen Zockern am 18. September den offiziellen Start von Warhammer Online zu feiern! Vergesst also nicht, euren Headstart Key in dem Account Center zu registrieren! 

Zur Meldung auf dem WAR Herald"


http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=241


"WAAAGH!!!

Can't get enough of Open Beta but you're ready to finally start your journey in the Age of Reckoning?

Starting Sunday, September 14th all Collectors Edition Pre-Order players will be invited to join us as we kick off WAR and officially end Open Beta. 

On Tuesday, September 16th all Standard Edition Pre-Order players will join the ranks of Collectors Edition players as we prepare to release WAR to the world next Thursday, September 18th.

Make sure you've used your Open Beta code to download the client from FilePlanet and have registered your Head Start code in the Mythic Account Center so you don't miss a minute of action!

WAR is Coming - We'll see you there!"



nun gut.... wenn sich das lt dem schreiberling unter mir nur auf die USA bezieht, was auch richtig sein dürfte, wer gibt denn den europäischen CE und SE PO bestellern bescheid und wer lädt sie ein damit die kämpfe am 14. 09 beginnen können.
geschieht das automatisch anhand des keys den man bei der open-beta angegeben hat?
etwas mehr info seitens GOA wäre doch net schlecht.


----------



## eventer (11. September 2008)

Das bezieht sich auf die USA. 

Deutschland:
CE PO 14.9
SE PO 15.9
Rest 18.9


----------



## Galadith (11. September 2008)

*push*


----------



## eventer (11. September 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR-Community,
> 
> ich habe folgende Frage:
> 
> ...



Meinst net einmal reicht?


----------



## Raqill (11. September 2008)

Eine Frage ist es möglich den SE-Pre Order Key zu benutzten und dann später mit der CE zu erweitern?


----------



## Galadith (11. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Meinst net einmal reicht?



War als *push* gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Kannst du mir eventuell die Fragen beantworten?

Kann ich den Patch aus dem Internet laden, oder nur per Mythic Patcher? Weil dann bräuchte ich Zugangs-Daten die ich nicht habe.....


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (11. September 2008)

Hip Hip Hurra ...


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2008)

Cloud schrieb:


> Hip Hip Hurra ...
> ich warte jetzt schon  seit Sonntag das ich endlich meinen Acount bestätigen kann ...
> Was ist das nur für eine Freude .......
> Wenn ich heute oder morgen mal meinen Acount bestätigt da krieg wirds kein Warhammer auf meinem Rechner geben ..
> ...


Schade, musst du wohl warten bis es die Gäste-Keys gibt und dann das Spiel erleben kannst.


----------



## Helms (11. September 2008)

Mal so nebenbei wenn jemand noch nen betakey übrig hätte würd ich mich damit anfreunden können ^^ wäre jedenfalls sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Icegrim (11. September 2008)

Ist doch echt fürn Arsch.....erst warte ich tagelang dann kommen 2 mails....mit registrierung fehlgeschlagen 1x reg ist nicht abgeschlossen 1x key ist registriert aber einloggen geht nach 10 stunden leider nicht
Toll ...bitte wenden sie sich an den kundendienst.....wo denn bitte???? 
Klasse Leistung............vielen Dank !!!!

Raba


----------



## Raqill (11. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Eine Frage ist es möglich den SE-Pre Order Key zu benutzten und dann später mit der CE zu erweitern?


Keiner nen Plan?>.>


----------



## Anthropos (11. September 2008)

ich hab auch mal ne frage: die 2 codes für headstart und bonus-gegenstände werden einem noch zugesandt oder wie ist das? bei mir im postfach liegen nämlich noch keine, habe mir ja die SE PO bei EA bestellt, bin also auch in der OB... habe aber wie gesagt noch nciht diese 2 codes zugeschickt bekommen. Bei euch dasselbe, oder muss ich mir sorgen machen, dass die was verschlampt haben bei EA?! (rechne ich eigl. nciht mit aber man kann ja nie wissen^^)


----------



## Cäsario (11. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Hallo nette Community
> 
> Da in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Threads zu denselben Themen geöffnet werden, habe ich mir gedacht diese Fragen einmal zusammenzufassen. Wenn jetzt noch einmal jemand eine der hier beantworteten Fragen in einem neuen Thread fragt, dürft ihr dann freundlich auf diesen Thread verweisen.
> *Ist deine Frage nicht dabei stelle sie bitte in diesem Thread, anstatt gleich einen neuen Thread zu öffnen!*
> ...


----------



## Cäsario (11. September 2008)

Mindestsystemanforderungen:
FÜR WINDOWS XP
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 1 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte



also mit diesen angegebenen anforderungen wirds nicht gehen---weis ich weil mein rechner nicht mehr hergibt ,,daher lags ohne ende ,schade hab die beta angetestet und mus da ss spiel liegenlasen da es nicht läuft ,,neuer rechner derzeit nicht machbar,,,schade,schade schade


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

Mindestanforderungen sagen dir auch nur was du brauchst damit du das Spiel überhaupt starten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du flüssiges Spielen möchtest muss dein PC schon bei den Empfohlenen Anforderungen einzuordnen sein


----------



## Derail (11. September 2008)

Hat jemand schon sein PreOrder Key von Amazon bekommen.

Also keine CE sondern normale Edition ??!

Wenn ja bitte mal schreiben, obwohl es noch 5 Tage sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (11. September 2008)

Cäserio toll das du son Fullquote machst aber leider steht dort nicht ob es möglich ist mit der SE Pre Order möglich ist den Account dann mit der CE (NICHT DAS PRE ORDER DING!) erweitern kann...


----------



## Hillka (12. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Cäserio toll das du son Fullquote machst aber leider steht dort nicht ob es möglich ist mit der SE Pre Order möglich ist den Account dann mit der CE (NICHT DAS PRE ORDER DING!) erweitern kann...




Du kannst................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiteisen (12. September 2008)

Ich habe ein Internetzugang über ein VPN
WoW und dessen Loader funktionieren.
Warhammer startet nicht da er mindestens eine Datei nicht laden konnte (ist eine Patch fehlermeldung) und der Loader startet den Download nicht, es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung. Liegt es an mir, dem VPN oder an Warhammer?
Wenn ich mir nun Warhammer Online kaufe wird es bei mir funktionieren? Jedes andere Spiel läuft online!


----------



## Max200 (12. September 2008)

Eine frage zur PreOrder Standart Version;Wie läuft das genau ab ist da eine komplette Spiele Cd enthalten mit der man direkt loslegen kann,oder muss man am 18. doch wieder in den Laden um sich das komplette spiel zu holen?


----------



## Gavatarn (12. September 2008)

Also zur HW anforderung

hab nur einen 3 Ghz rechner 1 Gb ram  und geschätzte 5 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab alles auf low,  im vergleich bei wow habe ich in den städten 25 fps


----------



## Arcandaa (12. September 2008)

Hab bei sqoops bestellt und bezahlt aber kein key erhalten. also die SE. naja bin schon den betaclient am downloaden. wenn wer näheres weiss der melde sich bitte


----------



## Tordial (12. September 2008)

Hallöchen.

Da ich schon seit Monaten hier im Forum rumgeister(nicht davon verwirren lassen,dass ich mich heute erst angemeldet habe =)) und viel über die Preorder/CE/SE Boxen gelesen habe, verwirrt mich diese Aussage nun ein bisschen.

Da vorher immer gesagt wurde,das man mit der CE/Preorder nicht nicht weiter zocken kann wenn man sich die StandartE. holt.Nach dieser Aussage ist es ja nun möglich! Was mich nur wundert, ist das, dass das hier niemand mehr im Forum verwundert, und man keine offiziele Aussage von Sterntaler oder so hat.

Das Problem ist wenn ich nun am 14. anfange zu zocken, und nicht am 15.(habe beide Headstarts) und kann dann die Chars doch nicht übernehmen wäre das ja nun sehr blöd. 

Was sagt ihr dazu! Ist das nun sicher das man mit der SE die CE/Preorder usen kann. Bitte um Rückmeldung=)!  

Gruß Toridal 


( http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh....php?p=1349977)
Darum geht´s.


----------



## Abarton (12. September 2008)

Tja bei mir isses auch schlecht mit spielen warte jetzt scho 5h auf meine codes von EA damit ich beta spielen kann 
nach einer getrossten antwortmail von kam dan dassssss:

Sehr geehrter Warhammer-Vorbesteller,

bitte entschuldigen Sie zunächst die Unannehmlichkeiten, die sich Ihnen mit der Vorbestellung des Spieles ergeben haben.

Bitte überprüfen Sie zunächst Ihren Spam- bzw. Junkmail Ordner, ob die Mail nicht versehentlich dort gelandet ist und teilen uns dies mit.

Leider ist die Versendung einiger Keys im System hängen geblieben.

Wir sind darum bemüht Ihnen die Keys so schnell als möglich manuell zuzuschicken.

Dieser Vorgang kann aber durchaus noch 1-2 Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

Wenn Sie verständlicherweise nicht mehr so lange warten möchten können wir selbstverständlich Ihre Bestellung umgehend stornieren.

Teilen Sie uns bitte hierzu Ihre Auftragsnummer mit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr EA Kundendienst-Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel (13. September 2008)

Abarton schrieb:


> Tja bei mir isses auch schlecht mit spielen warte jetzt scho 5h auf meine codes von EA damit ich beta spielen kann
> nach einer getrossten antwortmail von kam dan dassssss:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Warhammer-Vorbesteller,
> ...





So nun ist es soweit am Samstag 15°° werden die beta -server runter gefahren und was hab ich davon? Ich wollte das spiel einfach mal anspielen und mir einen kleinen Überblick machen - nun ist es vorbei 
Die Ideoten von Support schaffen es nicht, mir meinen Key frei zuschalten statt dessen muss ich über 20 mail schreiben und bekomm eine unqualifizierte Antwort was ich zu tun habe damit ich mich einloggen kann. Ich habe die Schnautze sowas von voll und wünsche Goa und allen die daran teilnehmen einen top Absturtz vom feinsten - so eine Firma sollte Pleite gehen denn so wie die mit einem rumspringen im support hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Ich brauch das game nicht mehr - werde es mir nicht kaufen und jeden anderen rate ich extrem ab. Beta ist Beta alles klar dennoch sollte man sich doch auch einloggen können und  nicht nur mit Entschuldigungen und Userzahlen prahlen die eh nichts wert sind bei denen. Auf solche Floskeln kann man verzichten. Ich erwarte dass wenn fehler da sind, dass man sich bemüht sie auszumertzen und um anständige Hilfe und Ratschläge nicht nur eine Entschuldigung und die sache ist vergessen:-((( 
Bis sehr entäuscht über sollches Vorgehen und auf diese weise haben sie einen Spieler verloren und andere werden folgen


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Ich versuche atm mir denn War Beta Clienten runterzuladen, aber bei 99% stoppt er immer. Avira Antivir habe ich deaktiviert, trotzdem bekomme ich die Meldung während des Downlowds "Verbindunsgproblem. Bitte überprüft eure Netzwerk Einstellungen". Was kann man da machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ric_Zero (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Ich versuche atm mir denn War Beta Clienten runterzuladen, aber bei 99% stoppt er immer. Avira Antivir habe ich deaktiviert, trotzdem bekomme ich die Meldung während des Downlowds "Verbindunsgproblem. Bitte überprüft eure Netzwerk Einstellungen". Was kann man da machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abwarten.

War bei mir auch so. Ich vermute mal, dass auch die hochgeladenen Teile zählen, bevor das Programm 100 % anzeigt.


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Wie lange hats bei dir gedauert? Und muss ich nach denn 100% noch Patches downlowden?


----------



## starfither (13. September 2008)

jungs ich hätte eine kleine frage....


und zwar habe ich CE bei amazon.de bestellt und eigendlich darf ich ja am 14.9.2008 starten aber amazon liefert das game erst am 18.9.2008 aus meine frage bekommt man keys von amazon oder wie läuft das ganze ab??


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> jungs ich hätte eine kleine frage....
> 
> 
> und zwar habe ich CE bei amazon.de bestellt und eigendlich darf ich ja am 14.9.2008 starten aber amazon liefert das game erst am 18.9.2008 aus meine frage bekommt man keys von amazon oder wie läuft das ganze ab??



Eigentlich solltest du schon von Amazon die Pre Oreder Box geschickt bekommen haben, wie vorne beschrieben.


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Bei mir steht beim Downlowd des Beta Clients "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüft eure Netzwerkeinstellungen.".

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Bei mir steht beim Downlowd des Beta Clients "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüft eure Netzwerkeinstellungen.".
> 
> Was kann ich da machen?


Wenn er keine Daten läd, dann überprüfst du deine Firewall, und schaltest gegebenenfalls die benötigten Ports frei, ansonsten startest du den Download nochmal, ab und zu erwischt er dann eine freie Leitung und läd obwohl der Verbindungsfehler angezeigt wird.


----------



## CloudConnected (13. September 2008)

Kann mir wer vielleicht noch ein paar Links schicken wo die Preorder SE noch erhältlich ist weil beim EAStore selber finde ich nix mehr.


----------



## sali666 (13. September 2008)

hier bei eastore -> http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/Dis...uctID.106719600


----------



## CloudConnected (13. September 2008)

Danke!

Bekommt man dann da auch nachdem Release auch die Box mit DVD also das Komplette Spiel per Post geschickt?


----------



## CloudConnected (13. September 2008)

Das bestellen beim EAStore scheint nicht mehr so ganz zu klappen wenn ich versuche Warhammer zum Warenkorb hinzuzufügen dann bekomme ich einen Nachricht das der Warenkorb leer ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naridian (13. September 2008)

habe mir vor ca einem monat die CE bestellt und habe mir damit ja angeblich einen frühstart dazu gekauft. es hieß das ich schon am 14.09.2008 damit anfangen könnte. nur hab ich keine pre order box erhalten, und der shop (gamestop) meint das ich auch keinen frühstart mehr bekomme. finde das das nicht sein kann da ich dafür ja bezahlt habe. würde mich interessieren ob es eine möglichkeit gibt sich zu beschweren, und wenn wo? 

schonmal danke falls wer antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (13. September 2008)

Jungs und Mädels, helft mir mal bitte...

Ich weiss das dieses Thema schon irgendwo angesprochen wurde, doch vor lauter Neuen Threads und Seiten find ich keine Passende Antwort, trotz SuFu...

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens die Warhammer SE vorbestellt.

Bekam nun auch die Codes für den Headstart am Montag incl. Bonusitems...

Nun erreichte mich aber noch eine Email... Und die Gefiel mir nicht so doll...

Mein Händler gestand das er mehr PO Boxen als Spiele hat (Oder so Ähnlich)
Auf jedenfall hab ich zwar nun den HS Code... Bekomme aber das Spiel selbst wohl "erst" am 28.ten Geliefert... 10 Tage nach Release und 6 Tage nach HS Ende...

Meine Befürchtung:

Das ich nun den Headstart im Endeffekt umsonst mache und mir um den 22ten rum oder so, wenn der HS vorbei ist, meine Chars gelöscht werden da ich noch keinen WarKey besitze :/

Weiss einer genaueres?
Denn wenn dem so ist, kann ich auf den HS verzichten... und das Spiel selber gleich im Laden kaufen...

Das ich wohl vom 22 bis 28 nicht spielen könnte wäre ja egal, da ich zu der Zeit eh am Arbeiten bin, aber genau JETZT habe ich Urlaub bis zum 21ten, weswegen ich beim HS n bissel gespielt hätt, Code eingegeben hätt und sonst nur hie und da eingeloggt hätte....

Naja, hoffe einer kann meine Sorgen zerstreuen... und mir sagen das nur mein Acc. Dichtgemacht wird aber nicht die Chars gelöscht :/


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Hast du schon Anzahlung oder sonstiges bezahlt?
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Chars gelöscht werden, oder ob der Acc einfach nach 7 Tagen "eingefrohren" wird.


----------



## Drizzt2 (13. September 2008)

Hey Ich weiß nicht obs schon beantwortet wurde.... 

Habe bei Amazon die ce gekauft und nee pre-order bekommen so wqie ne e-mail in der drinne steht das ich ce am 18-20 bekomme....
aber keine in der ein headstart key angegeben ist .....
Sind die codes die in der pre-order drin sind ausreichent und noch gültig ??


----------



## HGVermillion (13. September 2008)

Drizzt2 schrieb:


> Hey Ich weiß nicht obs schon beantwortet wurde....
> 
> Habe bei Amazon die ce gekauft und nee pre-order bekommen so wqie ne e-mail in der drinne steht das ich ce am 18-20 bekomme....
> aber keine in der ein headstart key angegeben ist .....
> Sind die codes die in der pre-order drin sind ausreichent und noch gültig ??


Ja die Codes sind noch gültig, besser gesagt sie werden erst morgen gültig werden wenn man sie eingeben kann


----------



## Drizzt2 (13. September 2008)

Ich danke


----------



## Zenek (13. September 2008)

Eine Frage da ich mich Heute nicht auf dem laufenden halten konnte wollte ich fragen ob es noch irgendwelche Patches bevorstehen bevor man sich Morgen als CE besitzer in die Schlacht schmeißen kann.

Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enhir (13. September 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage schon mehrmals gestellt wurde, ich aber nicht 42 Seiten durchlesen köchte, frag ich jetzt einfach mal. Ist es möglich mit der Preorder der CE die Charaktere mit einem Key der SE am 18. weiter zu spielen oder werden diese gesperrt, da ich ja nur die CE Preorder und nicht die CE ansich habe. Danke


----------



## thorrk (13. September 2008)

Ich verstehe hier nur noch Bahnhof, vor allem fühle ich mich von Amazon veräppelt.

Ich habe am 8.April die CE bestellt, habe nie irgendeinen Key von Amazon bekommen, auch nach 2 Telefonarten wurde ich nur auf e-mail Antworten vertröstet, die mails kamen nie an. 

Nun habe ich gestern Freitag den 12.September die CE stoniert und eine andere Version bestellt, bei der steht folgendes bei.

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Für alle Vorbesteller: Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg ab 15. September und Bonus-Spielgegenstände

1. Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg ab 15. September:
Beginnen Sie Ihr Abenteuer im Zeitalter der Abrechnung, noch bevor die frischen Rekruten eintreffen! Durch die Verwendung dieses Codes werden Sie zu den wenigen Spielern gehören, die drei Tage vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung Abenteuer im Zeitalter der Abrechnung bestreiten können! Zudem wird Ihr Konto nach der Veröffentlichung sieben Tage lang aktiviert bleiben, bis Sie Ihre Spielbox von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning erhalten und Ihren endgültigen Spielcode bestätigen.*


*Ist das nun die Pre Order ?*

Ich möchte am 15.September mit dem Spiel starten, bekomme ich die Keys von Amazon am Montag den 15.ten ? Und wenn ich das Game erst am 18.Sep. bekomme, muss ich mir also den Game Client aus dem Netz ziehen oder ?

 *Kann mir jemand da helfen ? Oder bekomme ich die Pre Order, bzw. die Keys dafür woanders noch her z.B. Media Markt so das ich Montag noch starten kann.* 

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe.

Eine Frage habe ich noch, ich habe hier immer wieder gelesen, einige haben sich die CE und eine PO bestellt, haben sich diese Gamer 2 Games gekauft oder verstehe ich das falsch.

MfG
Thorrk


----------



## Abarton (14. September 2008)

ich bin immer noch am verzweifeln habe meine codes immer noch nicht von EA bekommen und ownloaden kann ich es auch immer noch nicht obwohl es mir im Dlprog angezeigt wirt

habe jetzt schohn mehrer mails zum su von EA gemailt und habe bis jetzt keine antwort

und die hotline kann ich nicht benutzen da eine 0900 die ich wegen meiner tochter gesperrt habe was soll man da tun ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzt2 (14. September 2008)

thorrk das  sind die key das du früher herein kannst  also montag ....
und du musst den klient saugen sonnst  zum spielen ...


----------



## chilledkroete (14. September 2008)

Frage: Kann ich mit der Preorder vom EA Store (http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/DisplayProductDetailsPage/ThemeID.1014200/productID.106719600) auch schon ab Montag zocken, wenn ich sie heute erst bestelle?

Und wie sehen bei denen die Lieferzeiten aus?


----------



## Shimada666 (14. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe nun auch ma ein problem, habe mir eine Pre oder  mit colectors edition gekauft und auch alle codes da, nur wenn ich meinen code für den verfrühten start eingebe bekomm ich eine e-mail das dieser code ungültig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann man sich irgendwie an goa wenden oder wo bekomm ich einen ersatz code her?
Ps.: gebe immer den mittleren der 3 codes an, der 1. war ja für die Beta und der 3. für die bonusgegenstände?? mein code beginnt mit PCEA01 kann das sein??

Danke für die hilfe


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. September 2008)

Shimada666 schrieb:


> mein code beginnt mit PCEA01 kann das sein??


Ja das ist der richtige! Auch keine Zeichen verwechselt? 5 mit S - G mit 6 - D mit O ...


----------



## Shimada666 (14. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ja das ist der richtige! Auch keine Zeichen verwechselt? 5 mit S - G mit 6 - D mit O ...



Gute frage..ich werde mal die 6 durch ein g ersetzen..danke für den tip


----------



## Halwin (14. September 2008)

war nur Quark


----------



## Terriom (14. September 2008)

Irgend eine Möglichkeit auf irgendeiner Internet Seite jetzt noch n Ce Code zu bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (14. September 2008)

Ey Leutz, könnte bitte jemand meine Frage beantworten, der auch ERfahrung mim EA Store hat?
*Lohnt es sich, heute im EA Store noch die Preseller zu kaufen, so dass ich dann am Mo zocken kann?*


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Ey Leutz, könnte bitte jemand meine Frage beantworten, der auch ERfahrung mim EA Store hat?
> *Lohnt es sich, heute im EA Store noch die Preseller zu kaufen, so dass ich dann am Mo zocken kann?*



Wenn die noch keys rausrücken, ja denn du bekommst ja auch die Bonusgegenstände ;-)


----------



## Alhania (15. September 2008)

Um einige Fragen zu beantworten die hier immer wieder auftauchten.

Was passiert mit den Chars bei den verschiedenen Codes.


Ihr habt - oder werdet bei www.war-europe.de einen Account anlegen.

Mit den Logindaten dieses Accounts verknüpft ihr z.B. den Headstart-Key.
Nun ladet ihr euch den Client runter und loggt euch ein - mit den Daten eurer Registration auf der War-Europe Seite.

Die Charaktere sind also mit dem Account verknüpft - NICHT mit dem Code.


Wenn ihr nun am 18. den Code der CE oder der SE wiederrum auf der War-Europe Seite eingebt verknüpft ihr diese mit eurem Account (der ja eure Charaktete beherbergt).

Ihr bekommt damit also nur die Möglichkeit den Freimonat zu spielen.

Solltet ihr zB. erst am 30. das Spiel kaufen könnt ihr euch vom 18. bis zum 30. nicht einloggen, da euer Acc ja nicht freigeschaltet ist.

Die CHaraktere bleiben aber auf jeden Fall erhalten.

Nach dem Freimonat (welcher ja mit dem eingeben des Codes der CE oder SE Edition freigeschaltet ist) muss man die monatlichen Gebühren zahlen.

Macht man das nicht wird wieder der Acc eingefroren bis ihr wieder bezahlt (Die Chars bleiben aber auch dann erhalten).


Ich hoffe das war verständlich.


----------



## Minolla (15. September 2008)

_Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!

Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.

Falls Sie noch Fragen oder Anregungen haben, bitte zögern Sie nicht das Customer Service Team zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlich Grüssen,

Das EA store Team._

Das habe ich hier im Forum gefunden, ist das wirklich so?

Ich habe am Sonntag Vormittag über den EA Store Warhammer Online (normale Version) bestellt. Da stand noch als Info drunter das es eine PreOrder Version ist mit Headstart und Bonus Items Code. Den einzigen Code den ich bis jetzt erhalten habe stand dann auch sofort nach der Kaufabwiklung auf der Webseite und in der Bestätigungsmail. Nun warte ich dringend auf die Codes um hoffentlich auch am Montag schon diesen nutzen zu können.

Habe keinen DL vom Game über den DL Manager gestartet, da ich bereits an der Open Beta (mit geschenktem Key) erfolgreich teilgenommen habe. Und ich habe auf der EA Store Seite den Link angeklickt "Spiel aktivieren". Dort habe ich den "normalen Release Key" eingegeben. Danach ist wieder nichts passiert, keine Info-Mail. Nun habe ich in meiner Verzweifelung eine Nachfrage-Mail im EA Support Center und einmal auf www.war-europe.com im Hilfefomular geschrieben, bis jetzt keine Reaktion. 

Aber ev. habe ich auch etwas falsch gemacht, kann jemand helfen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abarton (15. September 2008)

Minolla schrieb:


> _Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!
> 
> Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.
> 
> ...




Naja ich WArte jetzt Seit Fr 10Uhr auf meine seriennummern
Und bis her kamm nur das:
Sehr geehrter Warhammer-Vorbesteller,

bitte entschuldigen Sie zunächst die Unannehmlichkeiten, die sich Ihnen mit der Vorbestellung des Spieles ergeben haben.

Bitte überprüfen Sie zunächst Ihren Spam- bzw. Junkmail Ordner, ob die Mail nicht versehentlich dort gelandet ist und teilen uns dies mit.

Leider ist die Versendung einiger Keys im System hängen geblieben.

Wir sind darum bemüht Ihnen die Keys so schnell als möglich manuell zuzuschicken.

Dieser Vorgang kann aber durchaus noch 1-2 Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

Wenn Sie verständlicherweise nicht mehr so lange warten möchten können wir selbstverständlich Ihre Bestellung umgehend stornieren.

Teilen Sie uns bitte hierzu Ihre Auftragsnummer mit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr EA Kundendienst-Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich warte immer noch werde da wohl morgeh/heute ma anrufen auch wenns was kostet wenn das dan nichts hielft kopf ab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruti (15. September 2008)

Ich habe einen Code mit Präfix WARSEA als vorbesteller bei EA vor zwei wochen gekauft ... Code ist ungültig... was nun? noch jemand mit diesem Präfix unterwegs?


----------



## Carthos (15. September 2008)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## tabascobob (15. September 2008)

Weiß jemand ob Amazon am Releasetag liefert? In der Auftragsbestätigung steht was vom 19. , aber dann wäre es ja komplett sinnlos online zu bestellen wenn man den Kram auch einen Tag vorher bei Media Markt, Saturn etc. bekommen kann, oder?


----------



## Dharkangel (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin it meinen Problem aber einen Versuch ist es wert, da ich leider bis jetzt nichts gefunden habe.

Folgendes habe eine Pre-Order Standard edition mit gehts auch erstmal weniger ums sofort loszocken sondern darum mich bei war-europe.com zu regestrieren.

Und genau da liegt mein Problem bei Eingabe meiner Emailadresse iste eine GMXaddy bekomme ich immer Fehlermeldung: Dieses Format ist nicht gültig.

Denke ich mir ok gehste übers Kontaktformular um den Support zur Hilfe zu ziehen, kann die Mail aber net absenden wegen dem selben Problem Format ungültig.

Wäre lieb wenn mir da jemand behilflich sein könnte an wenn oder was ich micht da wenden kann, 
sry nochmals falls mein Anliegen im falschen Thread gelandet ist.

Auf baldiges Feedback hoffend:-)

MEG
Dharkangel


----------



## Topperharly (15. September 2008)

öhm hi, ich hab die ce bei amazon bestellt, soll heute noch den key bekommen (laut amazon) nun stellt sich mir aber die frage wo downloade ich die das game...oder wie läuft das bei den leuten ab, dass man als celer früher spielt... irgendwie bin ich total verwirrt.......


----------



## Targuss (15. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> öhm hi, ich hab die ce bei amazon bestellt, soll heute noch den key bekommen (laut amazon) nun stellt sich mir aber die frage wo downloade ich die das game...oder wie läuft das bei den leuten ab, dass man als celer früher spielt... irgendwie bin ich total verwirrt.......




Steht in der FAQ


----------



## Topperharly (15. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Steht in der FAQ




danke.... aber in welchem^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (15. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> danke.... aber in welchem^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war-europe.com


----------



## Topperharly (15. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> war-europe.com



danke.. ich hab aber noch ne frage^^

wird war einen freimonat enthalten oder ist darüber noch nichts bekannt?


----------



## Halford (16. September 2008)

Kann man aus der US / Canada Closed Beta auf die EU Server loggen und sich patchen lassen um den Headstart mitzumachen ?

Ich hab den Client durch Fileplanet bekommen und dank dsl light nur 7 Tage dran gezogen ... würde ungerne nochmal ne Woche die Leitung dafür dicht machen.

Ich gehe davon aus das der ServerEintrag in der PATCH.CFG im Spielverzeichnis geändert werden muss.

Könnte mir einer von euch EU Besitzern den Inhalt mal posten ?

<PatchConfig>
  <Config>
    <ResourceModules>
      <Module name="http" />
      <Module name="login">
        <PreAuth />
      </Module>
    </ResourceModules>
    <PatcherProduct>
      <Product name="EAMythic Patcher" description="EAMythic Patcher" prodfile="patcher.prod">
        <manifestrepos>
          <repo url="http://patch.warol.net:1380/warpatch2/live/patcher/manifest/" />
        </manifestrepos>
      </Product>
    </PatcherProduct>
    <MainProduct>
      <Product name="Warhammer Beta" description="Warhammer: Age of Reckoning Beta " prodfile="warhammer-beta.prod">
        <manifestrepos>
          <repo url="http://patch.warol.net:1380/warpatch2/live/warhammer/manifest/" />
        </manifestrepos>
      </Product>
    </MainProduct>
  </Config>
</PatchConfig>



sollte halt was anderes bei REPO URL stehen bei euch ...

THX in ADVANCE


----------



## Vegeta81 (16. September 2008)

1. Installation Fehlermeldung nach dem Patchen und spiel starten : Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dee nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.

->

2. Installation ergibt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Hat zufällig wer das gleiche Prob und/oder kann mir helfen.


----------



## Celarandil (16. September 2008)

Habe nen großes Problem mit der Registrierung.
Nach ca. 24 Stunden bekam ich eine Email von wegen "Registrierungsproblem" und als Grund wurde "Ihr müsst eine Lizenz auswählen" angegeben.
Irgendwo stand, dass dies kommt wenn man den Bonusgegenstandskey vorher eingegeben hat - aber dies habe ich nicht (weiß es 100%ig). Tippfehler kann auch nicht drin sein, da copy+past. HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konnte schon gestern nicht zocken x.x


----------



## Synice26 (16. September 2008)

Celarandil schrieb:


> Habe nen großes Problem mit der Registrierung.
> Nach ca. 24 Stunden bekam ich eine Email von wegen "Registrierungsproblem" und als Grund wurde "Ihr müsst eine Lizenz auswählen" angegeben.
> Irgendwo stand, dass dies kommt wenn man den Bonusgegenstandskey vorher eingegeben hat - aber dies habe ich nicht (weiß es 100%ig). Tippfehler kann auch nicht drin sein, da copy+past. HELP
> 
> ...




Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Unverschämtheit, echt.

Nicht nur das man 24h auf ne Antwort warten muss, nein, man kriegt nicht mal nen Lösungsvorschlag mitgeschickt.


EDIT: 

Kann es sein das du vieleicht den Pre-Order key mit dem Key der Bonusgegenständen verwechselst ? Ich habe nämlich gerade erst gelesen wie die Anfangsnummer der Pre-Order Keys lautet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das mein Onlineversand die Keys vertauscht hat in meiner E-Mail. Wenn es klappt schreib ichs rein.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (16. September 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh   ihr verdammten Noobs ey^^   ihr wollt alles dieses schwule Warhammer zocken^^     WoW is das beste überhaupt 

10.700000  Spieler^^ so viel wird das gay Warhammer NIE kriegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thjorwin (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

leider war meine Festplatte hin also musste ich alles nochmal neu laden & installieren - doch leider erkennt der nun meinen einzigen Beta-Key nicht an (Wäre abgelaufen) - hat da draußen noch einer einen für mich? Oder kann mir ein Tipp geben?

Ich will doch nur einmal ein kurzen Blick rein werfen! *snief*


----------



## Targuss (16. September 2008)

Thjorwin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider war meine Festplatte hin also musste ich alles nochmal neu laden & installieren - doch leider erkennt der nun meinen einzigen Beta-Key nicht an (Wäre abgelaufen) - hat da draußen noch einer einen für mich? Oder kann mir ein Tipp geben?
> 
> Ich will doch nur einmal ein kurzen Blick rein werfen! *snief*



Die Beta ist schon vorbei o.O


----------



## Thjorwin (16. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Die Beta ist schon vorbei o.O



Ne oder? Ich dachte wegen den Chaos gibt es 7 Tage extra?


----------



## HGVermillion (16. September 2008)

Thjorwin schrieb:


> Ne oder? Ich dachte wegen den Chaos gibt es 7 Tage extra?


Wenn du dir das Spiel kaufst und in der Beta warst bekommst du 7 Tage extra dazu.


----------



## Thjorwin (16. September 2008)

Ah, mist. Na dann kann ich also nur hoffen das irgenwann mal Trial Accounts geben wird, oder? Leider habe ich die 50 Flocken nämlich nicht so übrig das ich blindlinks zugreifen will/kann....


----------



## rolfinscher (16. September 2008)

ich bin ja nun wirklich ein Gemütsmensch, aber so langsam werde ich säuerlich...

OK, zurück zum Anfang:

Hi all,

der Key aus meiner Pre-Order-Box scheint nicht zu funktionieren. 
Ich habe nach den ersten beiden Mails mit dem lapidaren Hinweis, dass mein Code nicht richtig sei nochmals x-mal gegengecheckt (nicht dass ich das nicht vorher auch schon getan hätte...) und immer noch nichts!!!

Bei der Open-Beta dachte ich mir: "OK, dafür hassu ja nix gezahlt und iss ja nurn TEST." Aber für den Headstart habe ich sehrwohl gelöhnt, bzw. meinen A_rsch extra zum Shop bewegt um dann immerhin eine Pappscheibe in der Hand zu halten. Das ist so langsam nicht mehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiß jemand Rat?

gruß
rolfinscher


----------



## Avarnus (17. September 2008)

> Ah, mist. Na dann kann ich also nur hoffen das irgenwann mal Trial Accounts geben wird, oder? Leider habe ich die 50 Flocken nämlich nicht so übrig das ich blindlinks zugreifen will/kann....



Empfehle dir das Spiel bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn "vorzubestellen" - das is sone kleine box & kostet 5 €, bindet dich aber nicht daran, das Spiel dann wirklich zu kaufen ... entweder du gehst hin und zeigst deine Quittung oder nicht. Der Witz ist das du das Spiel dafür 7 Tage lang auch ohne Vollversion spielen kannst (und 2 items aber darum gehts ja nicht), also eine 7-Tage-Testversion wenn du so willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ava


----------



## Thjorwin (17. September 2008)

@Avarnus Danke! ^^


----------



## Pente (17. September 2008)

Da die Open Beta vorbei ist und morgen das offizielle Release bevor steht hab ich den Thread mal aus den Stickys entfernt. Danke nochmal an den Threadersteller für die schöne und gelungene Übersicht.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (17. September 2008)

NOOOOBS WOLLTE ALLE WAR ZOCKEN   DAS IST NUR EIN SPIEL FÜR DICKE SCHWULE KACKBOONS    WORLD OF WARCRAFT   BOOOOOOOONS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark+ (17. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Da die Open Beta vorbei ist und morgen das offizielle Release bevor steht hab ich den Thread mal aus den Stickys entfernt. Danke nochmal an den Threadersteller für die schöne und gelungene Übersicht.



Ich darf daran erinnern, dass gerade Fragen nach den Systemanforderungen und den unterschiedlichen Versionen gehäuft im Forum anzutreffen sind. Zumindest dies sollte man vielleicht in einem angehefteten Strang zugänglich machen.


----------

